# VÍDEO: Ojo que esto va empeorando mucho más y la policía ha pasado todas las líneas rojas.



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)

*EDITO PARA AÑADIR TERCERA Y CUARTA PARTE:*





*Opinión de un abogado penalista y un Catedrático:*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 May 2020)

Parece que está en una casa sin orden judicial... lo que no se es si alguien les ha dejado pasar...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 May 2020)

y esto?


----------



## sirpask (14 May 2020)

Definición gráfica de entrar hasta la cocina.

¿Pero que ha pasado?


----------



## jorge (14 May 2020)

1984 y nada más! Ahí está todo!


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

Este país es ridículo.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

Sin orden judicial, no hay manera, si creen que esta cometiendo un delito pidan la orden judicial y ya, sino, se tienen que ir


----------



## brent (14 May 2020)

Jajajajauajauauqjajajajajajajajjauajauauauaj


----------



## bullish consensus (14 May 2020)

Pero de q van? Hay leyes joder!!! te van a quitar el derecho a estar tranquilo en tu casa también?????
Si la policía se mete en tu casa porque le da la gana sin orden judicial entonces es una dictadura totalitaria.... Ohhh waittttt!!!
habrá policía buena pero estos son basura, denuncia por allanamiento de morada y fuera a tomar por culo del cuerpo. a ver si saben hacer algo en la vida real, que no creo.
chulos y prepotentes con la gente de bien sobran todos.


----------



## zahoriblanco (14 May 2020)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando empiezan quitándote el derecho a trabajar y el derecho a desplazarse y la gente en lugar de protestar aplauden a las ocho, van cogiendo más y más confianza, ojalá espabilemos todos


----------



## Ryu (14 May 2020)

El Tango ese parece deficiente mental, no me extrañaría que fuese él el que les hubiese dejado entrar en la casa y después no se acuerde.

Por otro lado, el de verde le intenta meter un montón de faroles?


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (14 May 2020)

Y ahora los votontos a coro:

"EJJJJQUE TENGO DERECHO' HUMANO SEÑÓ!!!"


----------



## blubleo (14 May 2020)

Tiene toda la pinta de que el propietario les dejó pasar, esa actitud dubitativa y blandengue le delata, pero como no lo estaban grabando cuando dijo eso y luego en el vídeo del tío se ve que no les da autorización a estar ahí pues los polis prefieren no pillarse los dedos, se marcan unos faroles por si cuela y se van del piso, tampoco creo que hayan abusado de su autoridad o hayan actuado mal.

BIEN por el “caballero” no perdiendo las formas en ningún momento, si les llega a pedir el número de carnet profesional mete el gol por la escuadra

Aun así supongo que con los datos del propietario y el presunto contrato de alquiler les va a caer una multa municipal que les tocará compartir gustosamente


----------



## propellerman (14 May 2020)

A ver se acojonarian y les permitirían pasar. Un policía está sujeto a la ley cómo todo el mundo, si no hay sospecha fundada de que se esté cometiendo un delito dentro la policía no puede acceder a una vivienda sin permiso de los inquilinos/ propietarios salvo que porten una orden judicial que lo autorice, es que no hay más; te niegas y el policía ya se puede poner como quiera. También ya ha habido varias multas a gente que estaba en la calle y hoy salió por la tarde en la radio un jurista diciendo que el policía podía decirles misa pero que a los afectados ni se les ocurra pagar porque son multas que no tienen respaldo legal


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (14 May 2020)

Manejo de la situción ejemplar.

Mis dieses.


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 May 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando empiezan quitándote el derecho a trabajar y el derecho a desplazarse y la gente en lugar de protestar aplauden a las ocho, van cogiendo más y más confianza, ojalá espabilemos todos



Ya es demasiado tarde, PP y C's han traicionado a millones de votantes

Nadie sabe muy bien qué necesidad hay de mantener un "estado de alarma" durante 4 meses, marzo, abril, mayo y junio

Felipe 6, a todo ésto, ha dicho algo?¿


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (14 May 2020)

Qué crack el tío que graba.

ALFA


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (14 May 2020)

Esto es una verguenza en cualquier pais civilizado en España la gente es deficiente mental y le parece hasta bien, porque tampoco dan para mucho mas. Hay que decir que entran en una casa de nuñez de balboa donde estaban haciendo cacerolada.


----------



## Litraken (14 May 2020)

Pues le ha echado huevos el chaval las cosas como son, el supuesto dueño estaba achantao (normal xd)


----------



## Ryu (14 May 2020)

propellerman dijo:


> A ver se acojonarian y les permitirían pasar. Un policía está sujeto a la ley cómo todo el mundo, si no hay sospecha fundada de que se esté cometiendo un delito dentro la policía no puede acceder a una vivienda sin permiso de los inquilinos/ propietarios salvo que porten una orden judicial que lo autorice, es que no hay más; te niegas y el policía ya se puede poner como quiera. También ya ha habido varias multas a gente que estaba en la calle y hoy salió por la tarde en la radio un jurista diciendo que el policía podía decirles misa pero que a los afectados ni se les ocurra pagar porque son multas que no tienen respaldo legal



Qué cadena?


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (14 May 2020)

Interesante tío.

Dónde puedo encontrar más data al respecto?


----------



## ischainyn (14 May 2020)

que ridículo han hecho por dios!!! han achantado de mala manera...


----------



## propellerman (14 May 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> Qué cadena?



Esradio


----------



## sangean (14 May 2020)

Y siendo allanamiento, un tipo armado, que 
NO ES POLICIA porque NO CONOCE LA LEY... yo puedo imaginar que va disfrazado de policia, y DEFENDER A MI FAMILIA...

A ver quien puede decirte que no seria legitima defensa...

Estan provocando situaciones bastante ''surrealistas'...


----------



## Dmtry (14 May 2020)

Que duros son estos tipos con el ciudadano medio, si entran así en casa de un gitano de las 3000 ya no sale para contarlo, pero claro ahí ni se les ocurre. Chusma con placas, luego que vengan a pedir equiparación...


----------



## kukaña (14 May 2020)

victoria pirrica, son la polisia, cruz les ha caido


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (14 May 2020)

Dmtry dijo:


> Que duros son estos tipos con el ciudadano medio, si entran así en casa de un gitano de las 3000 ya no sale para contarlo, pero claro ahí ni se les ocurre. Chusma con placas, luego que vengan a pedir equiparación...



Como si un puto mangui se te hubiese colado en la cocina, un fideo con actitud de faltoso, los brazos cruzados y una compresa en la cara en tu puta cocina que no se quiere ir. Pa flipar.


----------



## AssGaper (14 May 2020)

@PROBLANCO 
Ojo a los pájaros. Esos querían que se les facilitara el DNI para irse fuera al rellano y decirte que si lo quieres, pises la calle y ahi detenerte.
Un 10 por el chaval.
Un claro ejemplo del VALIOSO CONCEPTO DE PROPIEDAD PRIVADA. Si fuera esto un estado comunista, al ser la propiedad publica, pues estos pájaros habrían actuado a placer.

Los marxistas ya podéis irnos lamiendo los cojones por detrás del culo.


----------



## Protos (14 May 2020)

Seguramente ya estarán hablando con un abogado penalista.


----------



## Dmtry (14 May 2020)

zerepe dijo:


> Como si un puto mangui se te hubiese colado en la cocina, un fideo con actitud de faltoso, los brazos cruzados y una compresa en la cara en tu puta cocina que no se quiere ir. Pa flipar.



Lo dicho no son tontos y saben dónde se meten, ahí tiene una red de seguridad seguramente todos ahí tienen mucho que perder si la cosa se tercia, me encantaría verlos en otro ambiente con gente sin nada que perder, seguro que veríamos menos aspavientos.


----------



## sangean (14 May 2020)

El problema es que hay coertas cosas de las que no se puede hablar. Y una de ellas es elbtema de los consentimientos inconscientes que les damos a estos mamporreros, cuando, legalmente, estos hijos de puta ni siquiera tienen potestad para dirigirse a nosotros. Nosotros, con nuesteo miedo, y engañados por el sistema, adoctrinados, se lo consentimos.

Nosotros no tendriamos que escucharles. Y, legalmente, no tenemos por que contestarles. El problema, como digo, es quw inconscientemente aceptamos por miedo una conversacion con ellos que no dwberia de producirse.


----------



## sirpask (14 May 2020)

Protos dijo:


> Seguramente ya estarán hablando con un abogado penalista.




¿Para defenderse o para denunciar?


----------



## DaniAE188 (14 May 2020)

Ahora que dice lo de no identificarse en el domicilio, la ley de sseguridad ciudadana dice:
Artículo 16. Identificación de personas. 1. En el cumplimiento de sus funciones de indagación y prevención delictiva, así como para la sanción de infracciones penales y administrativas, los agentes de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad podrán requerir la identificación de las personas en los siguientes supuestos: a) Cuando existan indicios de que han podido participar en la comisión de una infracción. b) Cuando, en atención a las circunstancias concurrentes, se considere razonablemente necesario que acrediten su identidad para prevenir la comisión de un delito. En estos supuestos, *los agentes podrán realizar las comprobaciones necesarias en la vía pública o en el lugar donde se hubiese hecho el requerimiento*, incluida la identificación de las personas cuyo rostro no sea visible total o parcialmente por utilizar cualquier tipo de prenda u objeto que lo cubra, impidiendo o dificultando la identificación, cuando fuere preciso a los efectos indicados.

¿Alguien que haya estudiado derecho puede decir si el lugar donde se hace el requerimiento es el domicilio esstás obligado a darlo?


----------



## Kamikaze88 (14 May 2020)

José Luis Corcuera estaría muy orgulloso de esta intervención con su tentativa de aprobación de lo que vino a llamarse la Ley de la patada en la puerta (Ley Corcuera) que facultaba a FFCCSE a acceder a un domicilio sin autorización judicial por la mera convicción de que en su interior se estaba cometiendo un delito. Que se puede esperar cuando colocas al frente del Ministerio del Interior a un electricista. La PSOE en estado puro.


----------



## Dmtry (14 May 2020)

propellerman dijo:


> A ver se acojonarian y les permitirían pasar. Un policía está sujeto a la ley cómo todo el mundo, si no hay sospecha fundada de que se esté cometiendo un delito dentro la policía no puede acceder a una vivienda sin permiso de los inquilinos/ propietarios salvo que porten una orden judicial que lo autorice, es que no hay más; te niegas y el policía ya se puede poner como quiera. También ya ha habido varias multas a gente que estaba en la calle y hoy salió por la tarde en la radio un jurista diciendo que el policía podía decirles misa pero que a los afectados ni se les ocurra pagar porque son multas que no tienen respaldo legal



Con pocos sheriff de distrito te has cruzado tú, en la zona donde vivía yo de joven había uno que le llamaban el perilla, era más chulo y prepotente que la hostia, hasta que llegó uno más chulo que el y hoy en día, el perilla va en silla de ruedas. El karma es así.


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)

Socorro.


----------



## GatoAzul (14 May 2020)

Protos dijo:


> Seguramente ya estarán hablando con un abogado penalista.



Espero que así sea, esto hay que frenarlo cuanto antes.


----------



## sangean (14 May 2020)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> ¿Alguien que haya estudiado derecho puede decir si el lugar donde se hace el requerimiento es el domicilio esstás obligado a darlo?



No soy abogado, pero he estudiado acerca de este asunto. Un abogado no querria oir hablar de el.

Determinadas normativas internacionales chocan de lleno con lo que planteas. Y cuando te digo de lleno, es que entran en una incongruencia donde esa norma que citas, por jerarquia, queda anulada.

No puedo decir mas. Es tema tabu y muy peliagudo.


----------



## zapatitos (14 May 2020)

AssGaper dijo:


> @PROBLANCO
> Ojo a los pájaros. Esos querían que se les facilitara el DNI para irse fuera al rellano y decirte que si lo quieres, pises la calle y ahi detenerte.
> Un 10 por el chaval.
> Un claro ejemplo del VALIOSO CONCEPTO DE PROPIEDAD PRIVADA. Si fuera esto un estado comunista, al ser la propiedad publica, pues estos pájaros habrían actuado a placer.
> ...




Los marxistas te podríamos decir que en el Socialismo Real existe el derecho a la Propiedad Privada Individual pero como se que no te interesa para nada para que molestarme en explicártelo.

Saludos.


----------



## kenny220 (14 May 2020)

Si el policía lo tuviera tan claro, lo detiene y se lo lleva, y luego ante el juez le explica todo, y creo que ,es que el Estado de alarma, no es un comodín para todo

Final del video, policías con la puerta en las narices.


----------



## Sanctis (14 May 2020)

Por qué los querían multar?


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 May 2020)

Cierto es

Cabría la posibilidad de que el policía o policías del vídeo fuesen sancionados por no portar mascarillas dentro de un edificio privado?¿

Imagino que no son contagiadores, pero podrían serlo, y matar a alguien por coronavirus

La cosa es más grave de lo que parece, si la analizas fríamente

Gracias a Podemos y al PSOE, estamos viendo un estado de alarmismo muy alarmante


----------



## kenny220 (14 May 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Cierto es
> 
> Cabría la posibilidad de que el policía o policías del vídeo fuesen sancionados por no portar mascarillas dentro de un edificio privado?¿
> 
> ...



Y lo de las sirenas a cualquier hora también, es para acojonar y estresar. 
Coño, q casualidad que todos los días a las 18:30 pase por mi calle la ambulancia con la sirena puesta.


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 May 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y lo de las sirenas a cualquier hora también, es para acojonar y estresar.
> Coño, q casualidad que todos los días a las 18:30 pase por mi calle la ambulancia con la sirena puesta.



Muchos helicópteros también

A la tal Greta no le haría gracia tanto gasto en combustibles


----------



## Furymundo (14 May 2020)

Los admitirán en el cuerpo cuando vayan escaseando los efectivos nativos y te los mandaran a casa a multiculturalizarte con uniforme.


----------



## kenny220 (14 May 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Muchos helicópteros también
> 
> A la tal Greta no le haría gracia tanto gasto en combustibles



Na, son combustibles sanos. Yo llevó sin mover la furgo del curro desde hace 2 meses. Así que con lo que yo no he gastado ni otros miles, ellos pueden gastar lo que quieran.


----------



## Furymundo (14 May 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Imagino que no son contagiadores



¿Como? ¿que pasa el uniforme de sicario protege más que la mascarilla ? Se supone que lo somos todos, por eso llevan bozal


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 May 2020)

Furymundo dijo:


> ¿Como? ¿que pasa el uniforme de sicario protege más que la mascarilla ?



No lo sé, hoy en día te puede contagiar cualquiera, un policía, un tigre o alguien en el Mercadona, éste virus es muy contagioso y no entiende de profesiones ni de uniformes


----------



## elmegaduque (14 May 2020)

blubleo dijo:


> ....
> 
> Aun así supongo que con los datos del propietario y el presunto contrato de alquiler les va a caer una multa municipal que les tocará compartir gustosamente



¿A quién le va a caer la multa y por qué concepto?...¿al propietario por estar en su casa?...¿al que graba el vídeo y que no saben cómo se llama y que se han ido sin probar si vive allí o no vive?...

Se han ido con el rabo entre las piernas al completo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2020)

Y sigo preguntándome ...

¿ DÓNDE ANDARÁN LOS MILLONES DE MOROS Y NEGROS QUE HAY EN ESPAÑA ?????

Que sin dinero, sin ahorros, sin trabajo antes ni ahora , sin forma de obtener ingresos para pagar el alquiler y la comida, sin internet, sin móviles, sin mujeres, sin nada de nada ....

¿ cómo llevarán dos meses hacinados en pisos patera acojonados por un virus que al parecer sólo es una gripe que afecta a ancianos y ellos vienen de países en guerra ???'

¿ CÓMO ES POSIBLE QUE ESAS DOCENAS DE MILES QUE ASALTARON LAS VALLAS DE CEUTA Y MELILLA Y QUE NO QUEDA NADIE EN NINGÚN SITIO OFICIAL HAYAN DESAPARECIDO DEL MAPA ???

porque haberlos haylos
Violento asalto masivo a la valla de Ceuta


----------



## Rеnato (14 May 2020)

No falla: no hay línea _roja _que no sea imaginaria.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Sin orden judicial, no hay manera, si creen que esta cometiendo un delito pidan la orden judicial y ya, sino, se tienen que ir



Ley de seguridad ciudadana, dadle las gracias al gallego andarín

La _ley de seguridad ciudadana_ (L.O 4/2015 de 30 de marzo)


----------



## imaginARIO (14 May 2020)

Tiene pinta de que estaban borrachos y de fiesta, jodiendo a los vecinos...,el borracho parece que les dejó entrar, y había un fiestero que había hestudiao derecho.
Pobres vecinos.


----------



## Tururuu (14 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Y sigo preguntándome ...
> 
> ¿ DÓNDE ANDARÁN LOS MILLONES DE MOROS Y NEGROS QUE HAY EN ESPAÑA ?????
> 
> ...



Sin dinero ??? Lo que hay que leer...


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)

Meteros en el hilo y leer los auténticos malabares que hacen algunos para justificar a la policía. Increíble....


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (14 May 2020)

He aquí el ejemplo de que hay derechos que no se pueden traspasar nunca y otros que debería ser ampliados, como la posesión de armas de fuego en el domicilio: ¿A quién coño llamas si la policía es la primera a la que le da por incumplir las leyes?

Los nuevos perros del sistema están crecidos e intentan engatusar con subterfugios retóricos a los ciudadanos para coartarles sus derechos, como se ve aquí. Amedrentan con triquiñuelas porque la ley no les permite hacer lo que les salga de los huevos... qué jodíos.

Y después vemos que los gitanos tienen enganches de luz ilegales para plantaciones ilegales en pisos ilegales llenos de armas ilegales donde se vende otras sustancias ilegales y que conducen coches de 50,000 euros, pero los perrocías no saben nada nunca. Sin embargo, a los tres niñatos estos se les cuelan hasta la cocina, los intentan engañar y les coaccionan porque hay un virus muy peligroso y nadie puede salir de su casa, pero ellos si pueden entrar en la tuya sin permiso judicial, sin mascarilla y sin guantes.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (14 May 2020)

Excepto cuando son esos colectivos con patente de corso... que no les tocan ni un pelo


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 May 2020)

algo gordo se está cociendo para que la policía se esté comportando de esta manera, son funcivagos con la que está cayendo no quieren ver sus ingresos peligrar. Tengo dos amigos nacionales pero entraron hace poco en el cuerpo y acatan órdenes sin saber nada, pero en las altas instancias tiene que estar cociéndose algo gordo con las órdenes cada vez más totalitarias de la maricona marlaska


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

PRIMERO de MANUAL

NUNCA SE ABRE LA PUERTA A LA POLICIA, NUNCA ES NUNCA.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

No voy a explicar la entrada policial en morada ante delito flagrante, sin autorización judicial previa.
Mejor continuad con vuestras supercherías y supersticiones, y así os lleváis un palo más gordo.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

No he VISTO UN PUEBLO MAS BORREGO y MAL INFORMADO de SUS DERECHOS que el ESPAÑOL, no me eXTRAÑA que OS TENGAN PARA APLAUDIR BALCONES.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> No voy a explicar la entrada policial en morada ante delito flagrante, sin autorización judicial previa.
> Mejor continuad con vuestras supercherías y supersticiones, y así os lleváis un palo más gordo.



DELITO FLAGRANTE? QUE DELITO FLAGRANTE ves tu en el VIDEO?

TU QUE ERES TONTO?

Lo que NO SE HACE ES FRANQUEAR la PUERTA A ESTOS CANIS VESTIDOS DE POLICIAS y un PAYASO VESTIDO DE VERDE.

NUNCA


----------



## Mintaka (14 May 2020)

blubleo dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que el propietario les dejó pasar, esa actitud dubitativa y blandengue le delata, pero como no lo estaban grabando cuando dijo eso y luego en el vídeo del tío se ve que no les da autorización a estar ahí pues los polis prefieren no pillarse los dedos, se marcan unos faroles por si cuela y se van del piso, tampoco creo que hayan abusado de su autoridad o hayan actuado mal.
> 
> BIEN por el “caballero” no perdiendo las formas en ningún momento, si les llega a pedir el número de carnet profesional mete el gol por la escuadra
> 
> Aun así supongo que con los datos del propietario y el presunto contrato de alquiler les va a caer una multa municipal que les tocará compartir gustosamente



Van a pedir el contrato de alquiler y multar también a la tía sin bragas en casa de Alfonso Merlos?


----------



## Mintaka (14 May 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Para defenderse o para denunciar?



Las dos.


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2020)

Espero que esos policías terminen suspendidos de empleo y sueldo si han entrado en una casa sin mandato judicial.

Si os pasa, pedid la orden del juez y si no hay, no abráis.


----------



## NoRTH (14 May 2020)

y estas son las fuerzas del orden joajoajaojaojao


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (14 May 2020)

blubleo dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que el propietario les dejó pasar, esa actitud dubitativa y blandengue le delata, pero como no lo estaban grabando cuando dijo eso y luego en el vídeo del tío se ve que no les da autorización a estar ahí pues los polis prefieren no pillarse los dedos, se marcan unos faroles por si cuela y se van del piso, tampoco creo que hayan abusado de su autoridad o hayan actuado mal.
> 
> BIEN por el “caballero” no perdiendo las formas en ningún momento, si les llega a pedir el número de carnet profesional mete el gol por la escuadra
> 
> Aun así supongo que con los datos del propietario y el presunto contrato de alquiler les va a caer una multa municipal que les tocará compartir gustosamente



exacto, es un false flag, otro montaje orquestrado para minar al gobierno y hacer ver que esto es una supuesta dictadura


----------



## Mig29 (14 May 2020)

Matones con placa y un listillo papanatas y gritón.
Ninguno ha sabido gestionar la situación.
El que se piense que la policía es su amiga, que se lo haga mirar, estos tipos son la punta de lanza de los bolchemierdas, estómagos agradecidos que se venden al que paga la soldada.


txusky_g dijo:


> Espero que esos policías terminen suspendidos de empleo y sueldo si han entrado en una casa sin mandato judicial.
> 
> Si os pasa, pedid la orden del juez y si no hay, no *habráis.*



Mis ojos!!!!!
Cambie eso pardiez.


----------



## Mig29 (14 May 2020)

Profe Enrollao dijo:


> exacto, es un false flag, otro montaje orquestrado para minar al gobierno y hacer ver que esto es una supuesta dictadura



Hablas en serio?
O realmente eres así de sectario? Increíble en lo que se está convirtiendo burbuja. Otro más a ignorados?


----------



## bsnas (14 May 2020)

Esta claro que el carapolla al que le preguntan si les ha dado permiso para entrar y mira hacia otro lado con risa nerviosa es el culpable por invitarles a entrar.

Menos mal que estaba el otro, si no acaban mirando hasta en el cajon de los gallumbos.


----------



## blubleo (14 May 2020)

elmegaduque dijo:


> ¿A quién le va a caer la multa y por qué concepto?...¿al propietario por estar en su casa?...¿al que graba el vídeo y que no saben cómo se llama y que se han ido sin probar si vive allí o no vive?...
> 
> Se han ido con el rabo entre las piernas al completo.



Y por qué concepto te multan a ti cuando vas a un supermercado algo más alejado, es eso sancionable acaso? Pues lo mismo, ya se inventaran algo, si lo que buscan es identificar al que se les enfrenta y no pueden tranquilo que alternativas tienen para identificar al propietario y cursarle alguna sanción ¿o la denuncia tiene que ser en el acto?


----------



## luca (14 May 2020)

Borrado, razón mi firma.


----------



## JDM (14 May 2020)

Léase la ley caballero:






BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1985-5392


----------



## Mintaka (14 May 2020)

blubleo dijo:


> Y por qué concepto te multan a ti cuando vas a un supermercado algo más alejado, es eso sancionable acaso? Pues lo mismo, ya se inventaran algo, si lo que buscan es identificar al que se les enfrenta y no pueden tranquilo que alternativas tienen para identificar al propietario y cursarle alguna sanción ¿o la denuncia tiene que ser en el acto?



Estaban intentando identificar al listillo y le pedían el padrón municipal para sancionarle por estar en casa ajena para hacer cacerolada incumpliendo el estado de alarma.

Te repito: hicieron lo mismo con la tía sin bragas en casa de Alfonso Merlos? Ah no, que esa trabaja en Telecinco y nunca haría caceroladas en contra de quién le da de comer.


----------



## Holmes (14 May 2020)

El art. 18.2 de la Constitución Española dispone lo siguiente: _“*El domicilio es inviolable. Ninguna entrada o registro podrá hacerse en él sin consentimiento del titular o resolución judicial, salvo en caso de flagrante delito*”._

*Art 203.3 código penal español*

Será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis meses a tres años, el que con violencia o intimidación entrare o se mantuviere contra la voluntad de su titular en el domicilio de una persona jurídica pública o privada, despacho profesional u oficina, o en establecimiento mercantil o local abierto al público.


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Matones con placa y un listillo papanatas y gritón.
> Ninguno ha sabido gestionar la situación.
> El que se piense que la policía es su amiga, que se lo haga mirar, estos tipos son la punta de lanza de los bolchemierdas, estómagos agradecidos que se venden al que paga la soldada.
> 
> ...



Pedrón. Las prisas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 May 2020)

zerepe dijo:


> Manejo de la situción ejemplar.
> 
> Mis dieses.



mucha gente no sabe ni cuáles son sus derechos, en el colegio, en vez de enseñar mierda, deberia de haber una asignatura de economía y otra de derecho básico.


----------



## L'omertá (14 May 2020)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> DELITO FLAGRANTE? QUE DELITO FLAGRANTE ves tu en el VIDEO?
> 
> TU QUE ERES TONTO?
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo ni puta idea de lo que pasa en el vídeo, ni de porqué entran a esa morada. 
Y me niego a explicarte la acepción judicial de flagrante, tú sigue a tu aire.

Si te tiran una maceta de geranios desde el cuarto piso, la pulusia no pue hidentificar a naide, ay ke pidi horden judicial, aunke te aigan dejao seko.
Lo leio en burbuja.


----------



## Luftwuaje (14 May 2020)

Profe Enrollao dijo:


> exacto, es un false flag, otro montaje orquestrado para minar al gobierno y hacer ver que esto es una supuesta dictadura




Hasta "false flag" he leído..


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de lo que pasa en el vídeo, ni de porqué entran a esa morada.
> Y me niego a explicarte la acepción judicial de flagrante, tú sigue a tu aire.
> 
> Si te tiran una maceta de geranios desde el cuarto piso, la pulusia no pue hidentificar a naide, ay ke pidi horden judicial, aunke te aigan dejao seko.
> Lo leio en burbuja.



Pero Vamos a VER te CIÑES a los HECHOS O DEJAMOS VOLAR LA IMAGINACION?

Se lo que es FLAGRANTE y CONOZCO PERFECTAMENTE MIS DERECHOS.

Yo solo veo unos CANIS DISFRAZADOS DE POLICIAS y UN IMBECIL CAMUFLADO CON SUDADERA VERDE diciendo MENTIRAS y ALLANANDO UN DOMICILIO.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (14 May 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Felipe 6, a todo ésto, ha dicho algo?¿



Que raro, la monarquía siempre ha sido la primera en preocuparse de los derechos de la gente... Venga hombre


----------



## McLovin (14 May 2020)

Pero qué puto asco. Como disfrutan ejerciendo su poder sobre los ciudadanos. Se están extralimitando y se van a tener que comer el 90% de las denuncias irregulares que se están inventando. Cuando todo esto acabe los abogados van a tener mucho trabajo...





Insisto...como disfrutan haciendo estas cosas...esto ya no es un simple "tenemos órdenes de"... tienen un exceso de celo tremendo. Cualquiera diría que disfrutan...


----------



## JDM (14 May 2020)

Todo. Se queja de la policía y yo le explico a quien le debe exigir responsabilidades (más bien le corrijo a quien debe exigir responsabilidades)


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Es que MENUDO PAPEL esta HACIENDO el HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## MAUSER (14 May 2020)

Viva la PSOE y el progresismo.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> Pero Vamos a VER te CIÑES a los HECHOS O DEJAMOS VOLAR LA IMAGINACION?
> 
> Se lo que es FLAGRANTE y CONOZCO PERFECTAMENTE MIS DERECHOS.
> 
> Yo solo veo unos CANIS DISFRAZADOS DE POLICIAS y UN IMBECIL CON SUDADERA diciendo MENTIRAS,



Y qué cojones ves en los hechos?
Se han quedado los policías a tomar el té o se han marchado?
Y el que les ha largado era el dueño de la casa o residente?
A quien crees tú? , porque al de la sudadera no le crees. Yo no soy capaz de opinar seriamente sin al menos conocer el inicio del espectáculo.
Os lo creéis todo, hasta al contrario o viceversa, coño.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Y qué cojones ves en los hechos?
> Se han quedado los policías a tomar el té o se han marchado?
> Y el que les ha largado era el dueño de la casa o residente?
> A quien crees tú? , porque al de la sudadera no le crees. Yo no soy capaz de opinar seriamente sin al menos conocer el inicio del espectáculo.
> Os lo creéis todo, hasta al contrario o viceversa, coño.



Como voy a CREER al MONO DE SUDADERA VERDE si no hace MAS QUE MENTIR?

Estamos TONTOS O QUE?

Los CANIS VESTIDOS de policias y el MONO DE VERDE se HAN MARCHADO porque SABEN QUE ESTABAN INCUMPLIENDO LA LEY y la CONSTITUCION, o porque te crees sino? jojojojojo

LOS CANIS PREVARICANDO se AUTOINVITARON al TE, asi que A LA PUTA CALLE, CABALLEROS.

Menos mal que HABIA ALGUIEN CON COJONES y CONOCEDOR de SUS DERECHOS como CIUDADANO ESPAÑOL.

REPITO NO FRANQUEARLES LA PUERTA de vuestro DOMICILIO NUNCA y GRABAR TODA INTERACCION con ELLOS, si es un CONVERSACION PRIVADA entre ELLOS Y TU TENEIS TODO EL DERECHO CONSTITUCIONAL a HACERLO.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> Como voy a CREER al MONO DE SUDADERA VERDE si no hace MAS QUE MENTIR?
> 
> Estamos TONTOS O QUE?
> 
> ...



No me extraña que lo del jurado popular no funcione en España.


----------



## JDM (14 May 2020)

Muñeco de paja . Hablamos de quien es el responsable de la policía municipal. A titulo individual que el policía haga lo que estime correcto.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Es UN MIERDA.

CREEME .


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> No me extraña que lo del jurado popular no funcione en España.



No tiene que HABER JURADOS POPULALES solo JUECES INDEPENDIENTES, hasta tu PODRIAS ENTENDERLO.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> No tiene que HABER JURADOS POPULALES solo JUECES INDEPENDIENTES, hasta tu PODRIAS ENTENDERLO.



Para que solo tenga capacidad de juzgar la Administración o Estado.
No esperaba menos de ti.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Para que solo tenga capacidad de juzgar la Administración o Estado.
> No esperaba menos de ti.



Para que JUZGE quien SABE y QUIEN DEBE.

Ya sabia que TU NO LO ENTENDERIAS.


----------



## Karlb (14 May 2020)

Me encanta ver cómo el chulo prepotente del secreta se va sin el DNI de nadie ni pollas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 May 2020)

A los indepes se lo hacian los piolines, entraban en propiedades privadas sin orden judicial y no pasa nada, en espanya es normal!


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> Para que JUZGE quien SABE y QUIEN DEBE.
> 
> Ya sabia que TU NO LO ENTENDERIAS.



Ni en EEUU ni en media Europa lo entendemos.
No llegamos a tu nivel en el mundo desarrollado.


----------



## navidades_mayas (14 May 2020)

No existe propiedad privada.. Eso pasó a la historia… además serán alquilados o okupas? Quién sabe..pero ahora todo lo que haga el estado será legal para ellos, y si no, sacan la ley….


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Ni en EEUU ni en media Europa lo entendemos.
> No llegamos a tu nivel en el mundo desarrollado.



Tu PONDRIAS a UN CIUDADANO normal a OPERATE DE LOS HUEVOS?

Pues eso, asi te va.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

navidades_mayas dijo:


> No existe propiedad privada.. Eso pasó a la historia… además serán alquilados o okupas? Quién sabe..pero ahora todo lo que haga el estado será legal para ellos, y si no, sacan la ley….



En eso ESTAN LOS ROJOS y BOLCHEVIQUES.

SACAR UNA LEY AD HOC que FIRMARAN TANTO PP como CHUSMADANOS y HASTA VOX.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (14 May 2020)

Profe Enrollao dijo:


> exacto, es un false flag, otro montaje orquestrado para minar al gobierno y hacer ver que esto es una supuesta dictadura



Con los policías de extras


Holmes dijo:


> El art. 18.2 de la Constitución Española dispone lo siguiente: _“*El domicilio es inviolable. Ninguna entrada o registro podrá hacerse en él sin consentimiento del titular o resolución judicial, salvo en caso de flagrante delito*”._
> 
> *Art 203.3 código penal español*
> 
> Será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis meses a tres años, el que con violencia o intimidación entrare o se mantuviere contra la voluntad de su titular en el domicilio de una persona jurídica pública o privada, despacho profesional u oficina, o en establecimiento mercantil o local abierto al público.



Con su correspondiente agravan


Karlb dijo:


> Me encanta ver cómo el chulo prepotente del secreta se va sin el DNI de nadie ni pollas.



El chuloputas de la stasi mugrosa va subiendo el farol, ve que no cuela y sale con el rabo entre las piernas a seguir dando el coñazo en el rellano.
Borja Mari, el antisistema del barrio de Salamanca ha puesto en su sitio a esta gentuza


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> Tu PONDRIAS a UN CIUDADANO normal a OPERATE DE LOS HUEVOS?
> 
> Pues eso, asi te va.



Cómo a EEUU y prácticamente todas las democracias avanzadas, no me va.

Y aquí el que juzga y condena unas meras imágenes fuera de contexto, haciendo de juez y de fiscal, sin defensa, sois el jurado popular.
Cirujano.


----------



## Karlb (14 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Y sigo preguntándome ...
> 
> ¿ DÓNDE ANDARÁN LOS MILLONES DE MOROS Y NEGROS QUE HAY EN ESPAÑA ?????
> 
> ...



Estar están pero no los verás en televisión. Sólo verás a gente reunida con banderas de España y a la televisión criticando la posibilidad de que por culpa de eso se extienda el virus de nuevo.

Sin embargo aquí no pasa nada.

Enfrentamiento en el barrio de la Salut de Badalona con Mossos y Guardia Urbana


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Cómo a EEUU y prácticamente todas las democracias avanzadas, no me va.
> 
> Y aquí el que juzga y condena unas meras imágenes fuera de contexto, haciendo de juez y de fiscal, sin defensa, sois el jurado popular.
> Cirujano.



Tu eres el QUE VES DELITO FLAGRANTE.

VISIONARIO

jojojojojojo


----------



## Navarrra (14 May 2020)

Pues no se si quien ha subido el video a internet sin tapar las caras de los agentes sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo....


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> Tu eres el QUE VES DELITO FLAGRANTE.
> 
> VISIONARIO
> 
> jojojojojojo



Lo que no hago es DeScARTaRLo (lo escribo así para facilitarle su lectura)si solo me ponen un vídeo sin el inicio, o creer que un policía uniformado y el de verde (que no doy por hecho que sea o no sea policía) han entrado a un domicilio sin pedir permiso. Pitoniso.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

ORA ORA ORA ORA dijo:


> Pues no se si quien ha subido el video a internet sin tapar las caras de los agentes sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo....



Esa es otra, y los puros de protección de datos son épicos. Que Dios reparta suerte, la va a necesitar.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Lo que no hago es DeScARTaRLo (lo porque activo así para facilitarle su lectura) me ponen un vídeo sin el inicio, o creer que un policía uniformado y el de verde (que no doy por hecho que sea o no sea policía) han entrado a un domicilio sin pedir permiso. Pitoniso.



EL PROPIETARIO lo DICE en EL VIDEO, NO LES HE DADO PERMISO.

A LA PUTA CALLE LOS CABALLEROS

EL de VERDE no ES POLICIA es GORILA MAGUILA, NO TE JODE.


----------



## Mintaka (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Esa es otra, y los puros de protección de datos son épicos. Que Dios reparta suerte, la va a necesitar.



Es a esos policías a los que se les va a caer el pelo.

Bueno, al calvo ya no.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Esa es otra, y los puros de protección de datos son épicos. Que Dios reparta suerte, la va a necesitar.



NINGUNA.

TODA CONVERSACION ENTRE LOS CABALLEROS y la PERSONA que GRABA es PRIVADA por lo tanto puede ser GRABADA.

Los PRIMEROS que INCUMPLEN LA LEY son los CABALLEROS PONIENDO en PELIGRO la SALUD de los HABITANTES de la CASA sin MASCARILLAS como PEDRO por su CASA por un DOMICILIO que HAN ALLANADO.


----------



## TRAGATOCHOS (14 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>



Aun acabarán multando al que publica el video. Esa ley mordaza que iban a derogar 



propellerman dijo:


> A ver se acojonarian y les permitirían pasar. Un policía está sujeto a la ley cómo todo el mundo, si no hay sospecha fundada de que se esté cometiendo un delito dentro la policía no puede acceder a una vivienda sin permiso de los inquilinos/ propietarios salvo que porten una orden judicial que lo autorice, es que no hay más; te niegas y el policía ya se puede poner como quiera. También ya ha habido varias multas a gente que estaba en la calle y hoy salió por la tarde en la radio un jurista diciendo que el policía podía decirles misa pero que a los afectados ni se les ocurra pagar porque son multas que no tienen respaldo legal



Las multas serán ilegales. Pero el estado se aprovecha de que la inmensa mayoría de gente no tenemos ni los conocimientos ni el dinero suficiente para recurrirlas.


----------



## Julc (14 May 2020)

¿No se acuerdan ustedes de la Ley Corcuera?
Pues gobiernan los mismos.


----------



## Navarrra (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> NINGUNA.
> 
> TODA CONVERSACION ENTRE LOS CABALLEROS y la PERSONA que GRABA es PRIVADA por lo tanto puede ser GRABADA.
> 
> Los PRIMEROS que INCUMPLEN LA LEY son los CABALLEROS PONIENDO en PELIGRO la SALUD de los HABITANTES de la CASA sin MASCARILLAS como PEDRO por su CASA por un DOMICILIO que HAN ALLANADO.



Pero qué boca de buzón que tienes. Si solo hablases de lo que realmente sabes hubieses nacido mudo.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

ORA ORA ORA ORA dijo:


> Pero qué boca de buzón que tienes. Si solo hablases de lo que realmente sabes hubieses nacido mudo.



Te JODE ATONTAO?

Pues LEETE la LEY antes de PREVARICAR y SINO se lo PREGUNTAS al PLUMAS con VOZ de VIEJO que ES JUEZ y MINISTRO.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 May 2020)

Fijarsus en la mano del chico en el picaporte a 30 cm de la pistolaca del agente juis juis juis que arte. Mnt. 1,35


----------



## alfamadrid (14 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>



Que pesado eres con la Policia. Eres un comemierdas anarquista y ojalá te hayan calentado ya el morro en algún calabozo. Venga sigue en paro


----------



## Peritta (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> No tiene que HABER JURADOS POPULALES solo JUECES INDEPENDIENTES, hasta tu PODRIAS ENTENDERLO.



¡Eh!, ¡eh!, que en Espain un problema queda solucionado cuando se le endilga a otro. No se pare en el dogma, que hay que seguir pensando. Que me estoy leyendo el Expediente Royuela ése y miedo me da a mí la independencia del poder judicial. Y más con el corporativismo y el caínismo que gastamos por estos lares.

-¿Y tú por qué eres juez muchacho?
-Porque aprobé una oposición.


No me compare al Juez Falcone con don Baltasar por favor.




4motion dijo:


> Para que JUZGE quien SABE y QUIEN DEBE.
> 
> Ya sabia que TU NO LO ENTENDERIAS.



Deje de creer en hadas madrinas, en el Ratoncito Pérez y en que los jueces no tienen culo y por éso no la pueden cagar.

-¿Y tú dónde trabajas muchacho?.
-En el Tribunal Supremo.
-Éso es donde la Olga Sánchez ¿no?.
-Sí.
-Y vale ya.

El pescado se empieza a pudrir por la cabeza.

En cualquier caso le compro lo de los CABALLEROS, jua, jua, jua. 

No, si aquél barco ya ne dio a mí mala espina:






____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Karlb (14 May 2020)

ORA ORA ORA ORA dijo:


> Pues no se si quien ha subido el video a internet sin tapar las caras de los agentes sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo....



La ley mordaza es dura, incluso si grabas dentro de tu casa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 May 2020)

La policía revolucionaria bolivariana ya está aquí


----------



## jorobachov (14 May 2020)

Guardia Nacional Bolivariana


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> No me extraña que lo del jurado popular no funcione en España.



Caballero, aquí tiene su tan buscado IGNORE


Atte.


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 May 2020)

Oh!!! que fuerte!... Albert es un subnormal total!

... que va empeorando dice... si yo hubiese sido el madero de verde, habría sacado la pipa y habría acribillado a tiro limpio "al cámara" de los webos. Al pobre Albert ya... lo habría mandado de vuelta al colegio, a primaria.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 May 2020)

ORA ORA ORA ORA dijo:


> Pues no se si quien ha subido el video a internet sin tapar las caras de los agentes sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo....



eso puede ser así cuando los grabas en la calle, donde no están haciendo algo ilegal, pero si han entrado en tu casa sin orden judicial la ilegalidad no la estás cometiendo tú al grabarlos


----------



## Navarrra (14 May 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> eso puede ser así cuando los grabas en la calle, donde no están haciendo algo ilegal, pero si han entrado en tu casa sin orden judicial la ilegalidad no la estás cometiendo tú al grabarlos




Ya ya, pero yo no me la jugaría alegremente sin estar completamente seguro de que se puede subir la imagen del policía. Y estando en el país que estamos, dudo mucho que no se vayan a encargar de darle vueltas para que esté penado con cien millones de euros como mínimo.


----------



## elmegaduque (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> No voy a explicar la entrada policial en morada ante delito flagrante, sin autorización judicial previa.
> Mejor continuad con vuestras supercherías y supersticiones, y así os lleváis un palo más gordo.



Veo que ni sabes lo que es un delito, ni sabes lo que es flagrante.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (14 May 2020)

ORA ORA ORA ORA dijo:


> Ya ya, pero yo no me la jugaría alegremente sin estar completamente seguro de que se puede subir la imagen del policía. Y estando en el país que estamos, dudo mucho que no se vayan a encargar de darle vueltas para que esté penado con cien millones de euros como mínimo.



ES que este vídeo no se lleva a twitter, se lleva a un juzgado con un abogado


----------



## elmegaduque (14 May 2020)

blubleo dijo:


> Y por qué concepto te multan a ti cuando vas a un supermercado algo más alejado, es eso sancionable acaso? Pues lo mismo, ya se inventaran algo, si lo que buscan es identificar al que se les enfrenta y no pueden tranquilo que alternativas tienen para identificar al propietario y cursarle alguna sanción ¿o la denuncia tiene que ser en el acto?



Son sanciones que no se ajustan a la legalidad ni a los derechos fundamentales; pero si tal cosa se perpreta durante un allanamiento de morada del sancionado (o de donde se encuentre), la cosa adquiere otra dimensión en la que la validez o no de la multa es la menor de las cuestiones.

A fin de cuentas, en estas cosa todo lo hace la determinación en la defensa de sus derechos que muestre el administrado. En el vídeo vemos un buen ejemplo de cómo quien graba los conoce bien y da sobradas muestras de estar decidido a llegar a donde haya que llegar, allí mismo o en un futuro ante los tribunales. Cuando los agentes terminan por interiorizar esto último es cuando reculan.

Queda patente que esa situación la ha provocado el memo que les ha abierto la puerta, y que sin ninguna duda será el típico cero a la izquierda en todas las facetas de su vida.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 May 2020)

Al final le intentan hacer picar pidiéndole que salga fuera, jeje, el tipo es listo. De todas formas sabiendo como las gastan, ya verás como lo acaban pagando estos ciudadanos ejemplares que no se han dejado pisotear.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 May 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Oh!!! que fuerte!... Albert es un subnormal total!
> 
> ... que va empeorando dice... si yo hubiese sido el madero de verde, habría sacado la pipa y habría acribillado a tiro limpio "al cámara" de los webos. Al pobre Albert ya... lo habría mandado de vuelta al colegio, a primaria.



Reacción típica de maricona premium, jajajajaja, saco la pipa y acribillo, jajajajaja. Aunque tes cueste intenta aparentar ser un hombre, pedazo MARICONA.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (14 May 2020)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Al final le intentan hacer picar pidiéndole que salga fuera, jeje, el tipo es listo. De todas formas sabiendo como las gastan, ya verás como lo acaban pagando estos ciudadanos ejemplares que no se han dejado pisotear.



No les va a pasar nada. Y si son medianamente espabilados, van a meter a los guardias en un buen marrón denunciando los hechos en el juzgado.


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 May 2020)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Reacción típica de maricona premium, jajajajaja, saco la pipa y acribillo, jajajajaja. Aunque tes cueste intenta aparentar ser un hombre, pedazo MARICONA.



Pues si es eso lo que os gusta a vosotros, a los maricones MEGA-PREMIUM de los fachas... follados por curas de pequeñitos y claro, así habéis salido. Agradeceselo a la subnormal-indigente mental de tu vieja, si sigue viva -espero que no-, por haberte dejado "en manos" de un cura salido, pedrástra y maricón... menuda suerte, eh capullo?


----------



## OSPF (14 May 2020)

Vaya putos PERSONAJES los carteros con pistola , lamentable el nivel de esa gente . 
Ciudadano fuera del rebaño grabando


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

ORA ORA ORA ORA dijo:


> Ya ya, pero yo no me la jugaría alegremente sin estar completamente seguro de que se puede subir la imagen del policía. Y estando en el país que estamos, dudo mucho que no se vayan a encargar de darle vueltas para que esté penado con cien millones de euros como mínimo.



Por experiencia, es inútil que expliques qué la infracción consiste en difundir la grabación, no en hacerla. Ellos tienen algún filtro que limita todo lo que dependa de lógica.
El que quiera aprender sin atender, que reciba palos.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Caballero, aquí tiene su tan buscado IGNORE
> 
> 
> Atte.



Muy amable, se me había pasado V., registrado en abril de 2020.

Solventado.


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)

Voy a subir la tercera y cuarta parte.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Veo que ni sabes lo que es un delito, ni sabes lo que es flagrante.



Ya, y las denuncias no se van a tramitar, y no van a llegar, y son ilegales, y no se van a pagar, y, y, y. ...


----------



## Funciovago (14 May 2020)

¿Y para echar ocupas no pueden entrar? que cosas...


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Que dejen los maderos de razonar con el que graba. Diligencias con lo sucedido al juzgado, y si el juez lo estima oportuno, ya requerirá al chaval de barba para identificar al avojado anchoa.
Y ahora supongo que los servicios jurídicos de algún sindicato policial, estarán formulando la denuncia a protección de datos. 
Espero que el que difundió el vídeo, sea el havojado que lo graba, para que aprenda algo de administrativo.

*Son infracciones graves: Sanciones entre 60.101,21 € y 300.506,25 €*


 No inscribir los ficheros en la AGPD.
 Utilizar los ficheros con distinta finalidad con la se crearon.
 No tener el consentimiento del interesado para recabar sus datos personales
 No permitir el acceso a los ficheros.
 Mantener datos inexactos o no efectuar las modificaciones solicitadas
 No seguir los principios y garantías de la LOPD
 Tratar datos especialmente protegidos sin la autorización del afectado
 No remitir a la AGPD las notificaciones previstas en la LOPD.
 Mantener los ficheros sin las debidas condiciones de seguridad
Señalad la opción correcta, Pacoabogados, que no os lo voy a dar todo hecho.


----------



## hombresereno (14 May 2020)

¿Qué esperas de un cani al servicio de un Estado comprado y corrupto?

¿Os hacéis los sorprendidos o sois subnormales simplemente?


----------



## Mizraim (14 May 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y lo de las sirenas a cualquier hora también, es para acojonar y estresar.
> Coño, q casualidad que todos los días a las 18:30 pase por mi calle la ambulancia con la sirena puesta.



Hoy en mi calle, en un pueblo a las 12:40 dos sirenas una de policia y otra de ambulancia, cada ciertas horas se activan con el mismo patron.


Curioso.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 May 2020)

Como yo decía, se trataba de una fiestecita para joder a los vecinos, en este país de mierda, nunca se piensa en los demás...
Y como señalan más arriba, muy curioso el comportamiento policial, y luego cuando hay okupas, "no pueden hacer nada".
La poli ha quedado como el culo.

*Dictadura Fernando Grande-Marlaska: la Policía entra en un domicilio sin orden judicial porque había una mini fiesta | Estado de alarma*


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Eso ya lo sé, métete tu en la cabeza que cuando cito delito flagrante es cuando contesto a que no solo la autorización judicial, faculta para que las FCS entren a un domicilio. Aparte del previo consentimiento de CUalQuiERa de sus MOraDOReS.
Que parece ser que ese consentimiento ha existido (yo ni lo niego ni lo afirmó, al contrario que la BrUJa LOLa), aunque podría ser que el policía saliese de la nevera. El caso es que ha salido a petición del cámara sin apenas reticencia, lo que en un ejercicio de deducción no muy difícil, hace presuponer, que su entrada fue autorizada por algún ocupante de la vivienda.
Pero vamos sí, entraron con las "tremalletas" escupiendo fuego y no salen los muertos porque los han tapado, que es lo que queréis ver.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (14 May 2020)

Gorderas y New Trola dirán que el vidrio ha sido grabado en Rusia y los policias son agentes polacos buscando palomas migrantes en el domicilio.


----------



## Mitsou (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Eso ya lo sé, métete tu en la cabeza que cuando cito delito flagrante es cuando contesto a que no solo la autorización judicial, faculta para que las FCS entren a un domicilio. Aparte del previo consentimiento de CUalQuiERa de sus MOraDOReS.
> Que parece ser que ese consentimiento ha existido (yo ni lo niego ni lo afirmó, al contrario que la BrUJa LOLa), aunque podría ser que el policía saliese de la nevera. El caso es que ha salido a petición del cámara sin apenas reticencia, lo que en un ejercicio de deducción no muy difícil, hace presuponer, que su entrada fue autorizada por algún ocupante de la vivienda.
> Pero vamos sí, entraron con las "tremalletas" escupiendo fuego y no salen los muertos porque los han tapado, que es lo que queréis ver.



Sin apenas reticencia los cojones, y aunque hubiera autorización antes si en algún momento se les ordena salir, tienen que salir INMEDIATAMENTE. Al que ha difundido el vídeo se le puede caer el pelo pero como a estos chulos los denuncien, lo que se les acaba es el curro de funcionarios


----------



## blubleo (14 May 2020)

Mintaka dijo:


> Van a pedir el contrato de alquiler y multar también a la tía sin bragas en casa de Alfonso Merlos?



Y si la llamada de un vecino era por ruido y la sanción va en esa línea? Nos falta información, la tía en bragas no pinta nada aquí, es evidente que no van a sancionar al propietario por saltarse el estado de alarma porque está en su puto piso coño, pero es que no sois conscientes de la batería de sanciones que tienen disponibles para joder la vida sí les apetece


----------



## Louis Renault (14 May 2020)

Hay que pedir el número de placa y anotarlo. Y de allí al juzgado de guardia para denunciar con copia de la grabación.
Puedes grabar lo que te salga de la polla dentro y fuera de tu casa y más si puede servir de prueba por un presunto delito de allanamiento.
Os aseguro que a los polis se les encogió el culo porque el chaval tenía razón.Por eso se largaron y mucho bla bla de multas y problemas, pero se largaron porque no hay delito flagrante que evitar, y los hechos no van más allá de infracción administrativa y seguramente se anulará por actuación presuntamente ilegal cuando no delictiva de los presuntos policias
Problemas van a tener los de azul y el de verde si un buen abogado les defiende:
El consentimiento, si se lo dan, puede dejarse de dar y tienen que largarse. Además pueden alegar que se lo dieron por miedo o intimidación, lo cual estaría viciado.
O hay delito flagrante o una orden judicial sellada y firmada por juez o es un grave delito allanar un domicilio.
En el momento que no se van cuando se les pide es allanamiento.
Amenazas veladas de meterse en problemas, falta de mascarillas, distancia de seguridad...etc..etc...etc.
No entiendo que los presos y delincuentes de verdad se defienden con uñas y dientes hasta el punto de joder actuaciones por defecto de forma o tiempo y un ciudadano de a pie que no ha cometido delitos es tan sumiso, borrego y cagón que accede a que unos individuos con placa le jodan un derecho fundamental presuntamente allanando la casa, le traten con chulería, le llamen "listillos", se le acerquen sin mascarilla, sin distancia...etc...etc
Número de placa y denuncia con copia de la grabación incluida en el juzgado de guardia.
Si pierdo y me toca joderme, ellos tendrán que ir al juzgado, y pasar el mal rato de explicar a su señoría los graves actos de "terrorismo" o asesinatos para entrar con esos modos y sin orden judicial en una propiedad privada.


----------



## Mizraim (14 May 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Oh!!! que fuerte!... Albert es un subnormal total!
> 
> ... que va empeorando dice... si yo hubiese sido el madero de verde, habría sacado la pipa y habría acribillado a tiro limpio "al cámara" de los webos. Al pobre Albert ya... lo habría mandado de vuelta al colegio, a primaria.



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## JIBA (14 May 2020)




----------



## Gigatr0n (14 May 2020)

Mizraim dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar.



Ahora dilo tú sin chorrear por el ojete... GILIPOLLAS. Puto judío de los cojones.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Mitsou dijo:


> Sin apenas reticencia los cojones, y aunque hubiera autorización antes si en algún momento se les ordena salir, tienen que salir INMEDIATAMENTE. Al que ha difundido el vídeo se le puede caer el pelo pero como a estos chulos los denuncien, lo que se les acaba es el curro de funcionarios



Claro, pero si la reticencia es a entregar el DNI, a la policía (en otro caso, en la calle, por otro motivo legal) y el policía lo pide 4 veces hasta que por fin lo obtiene, me aventuro a profetizar que en ese caso, V. no apreciaría reticencia, ni desobediencia, ni nada, pues el DNI ha sido facilitado en un minuto con veinte segundos.
Sí, el pelo se les va a caer seguro, fijo, cagaos deben estar.

Pero seguro que no digo más que sandeces y las cosas son como V. indica tan acertadamente.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (14 May 2020)

¿Hay alguna forma de conseguir en España ser apátrida? ¿Que repercusión tendría? Aunque yo llevo toda mi vida viviendo muy al margen del sistema, no creo que me afectara. Me gustaría saber más un saludo.


----------



## Mizraim (14 May 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ahora dilo tú sin chorrear por el ojete... GILIPOLLAS. Puto judío de los cojones.




Solo los tercermundistas y los maricones arreglan las cosas a tiros, dime, de esas dos cosas ¿que eres tu?


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (14 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


> Socorro.



Ni el policía debe acercarse tanto ¿Recuerdas la distancia de seguridad de la Nueva Subnormalidad?


----------



## wingchung (14 May 2020)

*ESE CHAVAL MERECE UN MONUMENTO, OLE SUS COJONES Y SU SERENIDAD, LOS ESBIRROS DEL SICARIATO HAN SIDO HUMILLADOS TAL Y COMO SE MERECEN. *


----------



## Rocker (14 May 2020)

Se ha creado un estado de ciencia ficción, no sólo en España en todo el mundo. Qué triste. Voy a ver Blade Runner 2049 que sólo he visto la primera, igual ellos tenían más libertad que nosotros, qué triste ver en lo que se está convirtiendo todo y lo que nos queda.


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 May 2020)

Mizraim dijo:


> Solo los tercermundistas y los maricones arreglan las cosas a tiros, dime, de esas dos cosas ¿que eres tu?



Yo soy el que se folla a la puta judía-inferior de tu madre y le tatúa la esvástica en la panza con mi cuchillo de las juventudes hitlerianas.

JUDÍO DE MIERDA;


----------



## Mizraim (14 May 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Yo soy el que se folla a la puta judía-inferior de tu madre y le tatúa la esvástica en la panza con mi cuchillo de las juventudes hitlerianas.
> 
> JUDÍO DE MIERDA;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 319363​




Lo que me imaginaba, un tercermundista y a demas un maricon.

Saludos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 May 2020)

Mizraim dijo:


> Lo que me imaginaba, un tercermundista y a demas un maricon.
> 
> Saludos.



Preguntale a la puta de tu madre y tu hermana lo maricón que soy...


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (14 May 2020)

Mientras en 2017...

Pedro Sánchez critica las cargas policiales en Catalunya y emplaza a Rajoy al diálogo como solución


----------



## hartman2 (14 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


> *EDITO PARA AÑADIR TERCERA Y CUARTA PARTE:*



acabs


----------



## Gordo harinas terminal (14 May 2020)

Vecina ROJA HIJA DE PUTA llama a la policia porque estan haciendo una cacerolada contra su glorioso gobierno comunista y se inventa que hacen una fiesta


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (14 May 2020)

jajajajaja, cuando uno de los macarras ha dicho "el padre es abogado..." han salido todos por patas.


----------



## Sky King (14 May 2020)

Lo peor es esa Charo policía que acompaña a los caballero caballero.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (14 May 2020)

Rocker dijo:


> Se ha creado un estado de ciencia ficción, no sólo en España en todo el mundo. Qué triste. Voy a ver Blade Runner 2049 que sólo he visto la primera, igual ellos tenían más libertad que nosotros, qué triste ver en lo que se está convirtiendo todo y lo que nos queda.



En Blade Runner podías salir al aire libre y la naturaleza amigo, claro que tenían más libertad que nosotros.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (14 May 2020)

✠ Marduk ✠ dijo:


> jajajajaja, cuando uno de los macarras ha dicho "el padre es abogado..." han salido todos por patas.



¿Macarras? ¿Enserio? Joder si son unos pipiolos pijitos tío


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## Captain_Vane (14 May 2020)

"Tengo más estudios que tú" Dice uno de los perros con placa


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## allseeyingeye (14 May 2020)

LA LOCA ESTA DE LA ALCALDESA DE NO SE DONDE QUE SE HA HECHO VIRAL POR AMENAZAR A TODO CRISTO

QUE DICE TAMBIEN QUE (SIC)

_"TENEMOS QUE ELEGIR LIDERES QUE ESTEN DE ACUERDO CON..... EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL"_

CLAROOOO QUE SIII GUAPIII  


SEGUNDO 0:28


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna forma de conseguir en España ser apátrida? ¿Que repercusión tendría? Aunque yo llevo toda mi vida viviendo muy al margen del sistema, no creo que me afectara. Me gustaría saber más un saludo.



Nacido en España de padres españoles, imposible. 
El forero ha contado una película, pero hazle caso, no lo dudes ni un momento y cuestiona mi opinión, no cuestiones la suya si tú intención es ser apátrida. Hay que escuchar la música que nos gusta.


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## estupeharto (14 May 2020)

¿En las casas de los gitanos entran así?

¿O quizás ni siquiera en la calle les entran así a los gitanos y demás?

¿Investigan asesinatos de según que asesinos con la misma vara de medir que la del video?

Porque con esa vara de medir no habría un asesino suelto ni vivo, y sin embargo ni los investigan ni los enjuician, ni nada. Marrón para otros y a correr.... 
Luego se quejarán unos y otros de la mierda en la que se está convirtiendo todo gracias a tanto ladrón inepto vendemadres metido a dirigir el país...


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (14 May 2020)

Ridículo policial.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

En mi opinión están dentro porqué les han dado permiso.
Yo no soy policía, pero en su lugar no habría entrado, ni con permiso ni con invitación y me la pela si el propietario o arrendatario me facilita el DNI. Abro diligencias y a tomar por culo, que decida el juez lo que va a hacer.
Y si son de otra etnia, hago igual, no merece la pena que se compliquen la vida para que el legislador se toque los cojones.
Había una sentencia por ahí donde crujían (levemente) a unos policías por liar un show para identificar a un conductor, que resumida decía: si hay matrícula, ya correrá con la culpa (si procede) el propietario o identificará a quien prestó el coche.
Su Señoría se pasó por el forro de los cojones la probabilidad de que el coche fuese robado y aún no constase su denuncia.
Fue recurrida por eso y ganada por los polis, pero después de eso, imagino que las gafas de madera que esos polis llevan cuando van a trabajar, dan madera para hacer una mesa de billar.
Y eso lo pagamos todos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (14 May 2020)

OLVIDAROS DE LOS LIDERES DE DERECHAS
NO DIGO QUE SEAN MALA GENTE
DIGO QUE ESTAN COMPROMETIDOS
IGUAL QUE LOS DE IZQUIERDAS

sacado del canal de lobo estepario


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> En mi opinión están dentro porqué les han dado permiso.
> Yo no soy policía, pero en su lugar no habría entrado, ni con permiso ni con invitación y me la pela si el propietario o arrendatario me facilita el DNI. Abro diligencias y a tomar por culo, que decida el juez lo que va a hacer.
> Y si son de otra etnia, hago igual, no merece la pena que se compliquen la vida para que el legislador se toque los cojones.
> Había una sentencia por ahí donde crujían (levemente) a unos policías por liar un show para identificar a un conductor, que resumida decía: si hay matrícula, ya correrá con la culpa (si procede) el propietario o identificará a quien prestó el coche.
> ...



Pero es que en este caso no hay delito flagrante ni nada que se le parezca, entran porque el dueño les deja pero cuando les manda fuera se quedan un buen rato haciendo el ridículo y arriesgándose a cometer una ilegalidad, rozan mucho lo delictivo con esa conducta de quedarse esperando a ver que pasa.


----------



## lostsoul242 (14 May 2020)

Han montado un fieston y la vecina se ha quejado , la policia ha ido para disolver la fiesta y poner multa .

Vamos las cosas que me pasaban en los 90s con 18 años en casa de mis amigos pero sin tanto "alerta roja" , sencillamente nos comiamos la multa y parabamos el fieston . Lo unico mal que veo es que entraran sin la orden y sin ser una emergencia , ya sea con o sin el permiso .


----------



## Pioneer001 (14 May 2020)

Brutal ver al facherío patrio ahora en contra de la poli. Cómo era, ¿la policía es la ley? ¿Es la democracia? ¿Dónde quedó este discurso?


----------



## Mitsou (14 May 2020)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Han montado un fieston y la vecina se ha quejado , la policia ha ido para disolver la fiesta y poner multa .
> 
> Vamos las cosas que me pasaban en los 90s con 18 años en casa de mis amigos pero sin tanto "alerta roja" , sencillamente nos comiamos la multa y parabamos el fieston . Lo unico mal que veo es que entraran sin la orden y sin ser una emergencia , ya sea con o sin el permiso .



¿Desde cuando envían policías de paisano para esas cosas? Ni fiestón ni ostias, no sé por qué estarían ahí pero no es por una chorrada que podrían hacer dos municipales


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Leucón I dijo:


> Pero es que en este caso no hay delito flagrante ni nada que se le parezca, entran porque el dueño les deja pero cuando les manda fuera se quedan un buen rato haciendo el ridículo y arriesgándose a cometer una ilegalidad, rozan mucho lo delictivo con esa conducta de quedarse esperando a ver que pasa.



Que no, que no tenían que haber entrado ni con invitación, pero todo esto es supuesto desde una supuesta fiesta, una supuesta cacerolada, una supuesta paseada de bandera, aquí se han supuesto varias posibles situaciones y se va supuestamente perfilando que ni flagrante delito ni quizá infracción. Pero todo supuesto.
Vamos, que yo soy policía y me llaman porque el piso de arriba está inundandose, tienen el techo chorreando, los bomberos están ocupados en un incendio, y resulta que la llave general del bloque está atascada, y lo tengo claro, en cuanto abran los juzgados pido autorización para entrar a cortar. Que usen chubasqueros


----------



## rights.tar.gz (14 May 2020)

All coppers are bastards.



These fucking pigs won't mess around with gypsies or violent people.


----------



## mendeley (14 May 2020)

En los dos últimos vídeos se ve a dos gilipollas de la policía completamente frustrados por un niñato que conoce sus derechos. Tratando de denigrarle con lo de listillo y entrando en un juego de patio de colegio. Cuando el chaval mete la pata con el empadronamiento muestran todo su rabia y prepotencia con los aplausos de mongolo y lo de "eres un campeón, chaval". No creo que sea mucho pedir un poco de temple, saber estar, educación, e inteligencia a la policía. Si tienen algo que hacer con esas personas que lo hagan, en caso contrario que mantengan las formas y se piren a otra parte.

Otra puta vergüenza de actuación durante el confinamiento, y llevamos...


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

Fernando Grande-Marlaska: la Policía entra en un domicilio sin orden judicial porque había una mini fiesta en Palma de Mallorca | Estado de alarma


----------



## allseeyingeye (14 May 2020)

TheBrain Web Client
Analisis - CABALLERES. marcador paco burbujero. [Red to Green ] . DEL ROJO AL VERDE. estamos viendo la mayor MOVIDA EN DECADAS -> ECONOMIA-> TODO



YO CREO QUE EL AMIGO JUANITO SOBRE TODO LO QUE TIENE ES INFO Y A LO QUE SE DEDICA A ES A RECOPILAR TODO

PARA SABER LUEGO A QUIEN IR A DARLE LA HOSTIA POLITICO / JURIDICO / MEDIATICA

Y EN QUE MOMENTO ES EL MEJOR

ESTO VA SOBRE LA IMPORTANCIA DE SABER ESO

DE SABER QUIEN HIZO QUE, CUANDO, DONDE Y POR QUE



vemos ? el juanon se hace sus ficheritos ahi y lo va guardando todo todo todo y el se entiende donde guarda las cosas y va programando los ZASCAS¡ 








PERO TODOS ESOS "ZASCAS" (EN TERMINOS DE POLITICA ESPAÑOLA MONO NEURONAL) NO SE VAN A DAR SOLOS
NECESITAN QUE ALGUIEN LOS IMPLEMENTE LA REALIDAD DEL MUNDO MATERIAL, POLITICO, JURIDICO, MILITAR, POLICIAL, SOCIAL, CIVIL Y HASTA RELIGIOSO.

asi que hago este post, como recordatorio de como es curioso la cantidad de trabajo cognitivo que hace falta, para saber que pasa y como donde actuar

me se entiende el concepto genera no? (solo es escribir como diario personal para entender el pasado ) 

​


----------



## eltonelero (14 May 2020)

Mini-fiesta= cuatro amigos tomando algo y una follabalcones envidiosa llamando a la poli.

Tiene toda la pinta que el barbitas agilipollado les dejó entrar.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (14 May 2020)

Mola cuando el cani ciclao del CNP con el uniforme del Corte Inglés dos tallas más pequeño tiene puesto el pie para que los chavales no puedan cerrar la puerta pero al final se la acaban cerrando delante de sus narices. La cara de imbéciles que se les debió quedar a los matones de Glande Gaylaska. JAJAJAJAJAJA.

Grandes esos chavales.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2020)

Me quedó con varias cosas del video ... El policia diciendo que grabar su actuación con el móvil es ilegal cuando en realidad nunca es ilegal grabar una conversación con la policia o con quien sea en la que eres parte. Podría ser ilegal la posterior difusión que lo desconozco pero eso sería otra historía, en todo caso conservarla para usarla como prueba no es ilegal ... Al policia le molesta la grabación porque no esta haciendo bien su trabajo y esa es la realidad de los chusqueros hoy en día. Habra que grabarles más a ver si así empiezan a aprender.
Lo segundo es un flagrante abuso de autoridad queriendo pasar por encima de los derechos de un ciudadano simplemente porque se los ha reclamado, la mayoría de la gente no informada simplemente se calla y les deja hacer pero hacen este tipo de actuaciones constantemente y fuera de estas situaciones. Aún recuerdo porrazos dados a destiempo para poner orden en la fila del Bernabeu en mis años mozos más de una vez ... metían el caballo y luego zasca tras zasca has que se hacía una fila ordenada en cualquier partido que tuviera un poco de aforo ... Además me parece que se niegan a identificarse y no se si no estan obligados a hacerlo puesto que no se les deja entrar pero en otras situaciones creo que a requerimiento del ciudadano estan obligados ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 May 2020)

Estan muy envalentonados con toda esta situación... alguno incluso se alegrará de la situación que estamos pasando...


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Estan muy envalentonados con toda esta situación... alguno incluso se alegrará de la situación que estamos pasando...



Yo ya he tenido un par con los amigos agentes tengo el botón de grabar puesto en el escritorio del movil con acceso rápido para que sea darle a un botón ... Es que no me fio.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 May 2020)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo ya he tenido un par con los amigos agentes tengo el botón de grabar puesto en el escritorio del movil con acceso rápido para que sea darle a un botón ... Es que no me fio.



Buena idea, voy a hacer lo mismo ahora mismo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 May 2020)

*Vais entendiendo ya que en el 11-M es factible que habia policia y CNI a sueldo del psoe encubriendo el asesinato de 200 españoles ?*

*Por eso aparecian y desaparecian pruebas y se asesino a un geo y despues profanado tumba*

*Lo entendeis ya viendo con la impunidad que actuan algunos como policia politica ?*


----------



## Gauntlet (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Que dejen los maderos de razonar con el que graba. Diligencias con lo sucedido al juzgado, y si el juez lo estima oportuno, ya requerirá al chaval de barba para identificar al avojado anchoa.
> Y ahora supongo que los servicios jurídicos de algún sindicato policial, estarán formulando la denuncia a protección de datos.
> Espero que el que difundió el vídeo, sea el havojado que lo graba, para que aprenda algo de administrativo.
> 
> ...



La autoridad o funcionario público que, fuera de los casos permitidos por la Ley y sin mediar causa legal por delito...
entrare en morada ajena o se mantuviere en la misma contra la voluntad de su morador
-->prisión de 6 m a 2 años
-->inhabilitación absoluta de seis a doce años.


----------



## Al fin el fin. (14 May 2020)

pello seteo!


----------



## Mintaka (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Fernando Grande-Marlaska: la Policía entra en un domicilio sin orden judicial porque había una mini fiesta en Palma de Mallorca | Estado de alarma



Por una minifiesta chivada por la típica vieja del visillo montan ese follón y con los okupas nunca hacen nada?


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## delmike (14 May 2020)

Me gustaría saber el requerimiento por el cual se ha solicitado a los agentes,a partir de hay analizar actuación.


----------



## mxmanu (14 May 2020)

Vaya vaya, tranquilos que ahora saldra Jandro en un vídeo diciendo que en la policia son todos unos santos, que la actuación es correctisima y blablabla.

Que huevos el chaval que graba, mis 10


----------



## Terminus (14 May 2020)

Tu no serás tonto, no?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

Entrar en un domicilio sin orden judicial es delito, no tienen ningun consentimiento, el dueño niega dos veces haberlo dado, mas que suficiente, el policia se lo inventa, en ese momento se tendrian que haber ido sin montar mas ruido, porque tienen todas las de perder, les piden amablemente abandonen el piso, estan en la cocina, totalmente ILEGAL, no es ni en la puerta casa, es dentro del domicilio y sin orden judicial, cualquier picapleitos de medio pelo te hace trizas en un juzgado, mas por una mierda falta administrativa, ni un delito si quiera, es totalmente inadmisible entrar en el domicilio, y estan claramente dentro


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

Bueno, el del video tiene un delito desobediencia, no va ser nada grave, pero los otros como funcionarios publicos tiene allanamiento morada, les va picar mas, mucho mas, alla ellos, sino han entendido que Marlaska en el real decreto les ha dejado a los pies de los caballos, que ese ministro continuamente los putea, que sigan llevando con celo excesivo su tarea policial, los perjudicados van a ser ellos, sin mascarillas ni proteccion legal, veras que risas les va hacer


----------



## kenny220 (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Bueno, el del video tiene un delito desobediencia, no va ser nada grave, pero los otros como funcionarios publicos tiene allanamiento morada, les va picar mas, mucho mas, alla ellos, sino han entendido que Marlaska en el real decreto les ha dejado a los pies de los caballos, que ese ministro continuamente los putea, que sigan llevando con celo excesivo su tarea policial, los perjudicados van a ser ellos, sin mascarillas ni proteccion legal, veras que risas les va hacer



Si es un delito de desobediencia, pq no lo detienen?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (14 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>



Cagada por su parte. Pueden ir por leña y acabar trasquilados. Lo explica muy bien Chema De Pablo.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Si es un delito de desobediencia, pq no lo detienen?



Porque es dudosisima la actuacion policial, detener dentro de un domicilio particular sin orden judicial, los proximos 6 años minimo estan en el paro


----------



## Mitsou (14 May 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Si es un delito de desobediencia, pq no lo detienen?



porque ya se han metido en un marrón y lo saben


----------



## kenny220 (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Porque es dudosisima la actuacion policial, detener dentro de un domicilio particular sin orden judicial, los proximos 6 años minimo estan en el paro



Entonces el delito de desobediencia no existe, ya que la premisa de obediencia a la autoridad se rompe desde el momento en que esta se extralimitación de sus funciones.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

El que les dice que se piren, se le ve fajado en temas policiales y legales, ya te digo yo que los policias tienen las de perder, hasta gente con delitos graves por una mala actuacion policial, los policias se comen el marron


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Entonces el delito de desobediencia no existe, ya que la premisa de obediencia a la autoridad se rompe desde el momento en que esta se extralimitación de sus funciones.



Solo con tutela judicial efectiva se puede determinar si hay desobediencia a la autoridad, es solo una acusacion de la policia, ahora hay que demostrarla, alla ellos, se meten en un fregado legal de dudosa salida, lo ve cualquiera


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

Depende que prime, ante una entrada ilegal de la policia, toda actuacion que venga despues esta anulada de derecho, por entrada ilegal y allanamiento morada, pasa igual con las pruebas, sino se hacen bien, aunque lleves 2 kilos de farlopa delante del juez, no ha sido una decomisacion legal, en este caso, con mas facilidad


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Gauntlet dijo:


> La autoridad o funcionario público que, *fuera de los casos permitidos por la Ley y sin mediar causa legal por delito*...
> entrare en morada ajena o se mantuviere en la misma contra la voluntad de su morador
> -->prisión de 6 m a 2 años
> -->inhabilitación absoluta de seis a doce años.



Ahí está el trabajo del juez. Por cierto, según el vídeo, cuanto han tardado en salir desde que el de la barba ha revocado su permiso de entrada? Un minuto o minuto y medio?.
En fin, veis lo que queréis ver.
No te pongo los supuestos contemplados en los que se puede entrar sin consentimiento del titular y sin orden judicial, pero si sale mucho humo, ya te digo yo que se puede, aunque luego en lugar de una fogata peligrosa y un delito de imprudencia, no sean más que 50 kg de hielo seco en la bañera.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>



A ver si puedo seguir el tema y os mantengo informados de cómo la pesada rueda del aparato estatal, una vez puesta en marcha, va quebrando sin pausa y sin piedad cada uno de los huesos del joven que no quiso identificarse y del que difundió las imágenes de los policías.
Y así aprendeis a palos, aunque sean en cabeza ajena.


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 May 2020)

Habla el chaval que graba, en directo:


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Joder, algo de cordura, me emociono y todo, no estoy completamente de acuerdo, pero leer esto es encontrar una perla entre la inmundicia.

El que graba será lector de los Pacoconsejos legales del foro, fuente inagotable de carcajadas así como de ingresos para el tesoro público. A veces creo que son los de recaudación ejecutiva troleando.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Ahí está el trabajo del juez. Por cierto, según el vídeo, cuanto han tardado en salir desde que el de la barba ha revocado su permiso de entrada? Un minuto o minuto y medio?.
> En fin, veis lo que queréis ver.
> No te pongo los supuestos contemplados en los que se puede entrar sin consentimiento del titular y sin orden judicial, pero si sale mucho humo, ya te digo yo que se puede, aunque luego en lugar de una fogata peligrosa y un delito de imprudencia, no sean más que 50 kg de hielo seco en la bañera.



El PISO ESTABA REPLETO del HUMO de las DOS NEURONAS en FRICCION de esos ANIMALES METIDOS a POLICIAS.

ALLANAMIENTO de MORADA, SIN MASCARILLAS poniendo en PELIGRO la SALUD e INTEGRIDAD de los HABITANTES DE LA CASA y PREVARICANDO que es GERUNDIO.

Ahora si quieres DISCUTIMOS del SEXO de los ANGELES.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Joder, algo de cordura, me emociono y todo, no estoy completamente de acuerdo, pero leer esto es encontrar una perla entre la inmundicia.
> 
> El que graba será lector de los Pacoconsejos legales del foro, fuente inagotable de carcajadas así como de ingresos para el tesoro público. A veces creo que son los de recaudación ejecutiva troleando.



Desde que los mandos os HAN DICHO LO DE LA DESOBEDIENCIA estais que nos os cabe una picha por el CULO, asi os vais a COMER TODAS LAS DENUNCIAS.

Y mas si la GENTE OS GRABA en TODAS vuestras ESPECTACULARES OPERACIONES de HOMBRES DE HARRELSON.

TJ al TEJADO.


----------



## sangean (14 May 2020)

Si y no, tonetti.

No voy a ir ante un juez con un abogado. Es mas... no voy a ir ante un juez. Me tendran que llevar esposado y a la fuerza.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> El PISO ESTABA REPLETO del HUMO de las DOS NEURONAS en FRICCION de esos ANIMALES METIDOS a POLICIAS.
> 
> ALLANAMIENTO de MORADA, SIN MASCARILLAS poniendo en PELIGRO la SALUD e INTEGRIDAD de los HABITANTES DE LA CASA y PREVARICANDO que es GERUNDIO.
> 
> Ahora si quieres DISCUTIMOS del SEXO de los ANGELES.



Yo no veo allanamiento. Con el vídeo como única prueba, yo lo que aprecio es que como poco hay confusión acerca de si tenían permiso o no para entrar, porque el chaval que supuestamente lo dio no es tajante, y dos policías distintos sin hablar entre ellos dicen que sí tienen permiso. Y una vez que les dicen que se marchen se van y no permanecen dentro.

Otra cosa es que me parezca una actuación vergonzosa, con unos policías comportándose como matones de barrio, inventándose normas para intentar engañar a los que estaban dentro y uno de ellos bloqueando la puerta con el pie para evitar que la cerrasen.


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Yo no veo allanamiento. Con el vídeo como única prueba, yo lo que aprecio es que como poco hay confusión acerca de si tenían permiso o no para entrar, porque el chaval que supuestamente lo dio no es tajante, y dos policías distintos sin hablar entre ellos dicen que sí tienen permiso. Y una vez que les dicen que se marchen se van y no permanecen dentro.
> 
> Otra cosa es que me parezca una actuación vergonzosa, con unos policías comportándose como matones de barrio, inventándose normas para intentar engañar a los que estaban dentro y uno de ellos bloqueando la puerta con el pie para evitar que la cerrasen.



El CHAVAL dice que NO OS HE DADO PERMISO y se lo DICE AL ANIMAL DE VERDE y EL MISMO les ACOMPAÑA a la PUERTA junto al QUE HABLA y GRABA por lo TANTO es ALLANAMIENTO DE MORADA.

LUEGO lo de PONER EL PIE en la PUERTA ya es PARA LA NOTA FINAL DE LA POLICIA CANI.


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## Justo Bueno (14 May 2020)

Ojo a la Olona que la están poniendo a caldo en twister, que se vaya a chupar policias por ahi


----------



## Holmes (14 May 2020)




----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> No hay tu tía, le está diciendo que salgan. Hasta donde yo sé la inviolabilidad del domicilio no la elimina el estado de alarma este que nos han colado.
> Ni le pueden pedir la documentación, ni le pueden pedir que no grabe, ni pollas en vinagre.
> 
> Lo siento, pero no. Les va a caer el pelo.



Le pueden pedir la documentación igual, y legalmente no se puede negar. El tema es que si está dentro de casa y se niega no le pueden detener ni llevárselo a comisaría a identificarle, así que lo único que podrían hacer es denunciarle, y al no haberle identificado lo tendrían complicado para hacerlo a no ser que le conozcan de antes.

Lo que hacen los okupas y gente de mal vivir cuando llega la policía es no contestar a la puerta, o contestar pero con la cadena echada sin que les vean la cara, y si les piden identificación o cualquier cosa cierran la puerta y hasta luego. Ante eso la policía no puede hacer nada.


----------



## Holmes (14 May 2020)

Una question, viendo este vídeo como es que hay miles de viviendas ocupadas en este país?


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Ojo a la Olona que la están poniendo a caldo en twister, que se vaya a chupar policias por ahi



No ESPERABA MENOS DE VOX, otro GRAN RIDICULO.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> No ESPERABA MENOS DE VOX, otro GRAN RIDICULO.



M OLONA es abogada del Estado. Sabe algo más de leyes que tú seguro.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (14 May 2020)

Esto va pillando color.
A que se debe la visita de los agentes ?pelea?,intento de asesinato? La pregunta es esa por que fueron los agentes al domicilio?


----------



## 4motion (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> M OLONA es abogada del Estado. Sabe algo más de leyes que tú seguro.



Y de HACER EL RIDICULO TAMBIEN.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> _Artículo 16.1 LO 4/2015
> 
> En el cumplimiento de sus funciones de indagación y prevención delictiva, así como para la sanción de infracciones penales y administrativas, los agentes de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad podrán requerir la identificación de las personas en los siguientes supuestos:
> 
> ...



La a. Por lo visto fue una vecina la que llamó para quejarse, por lo tanto van a hacer sus funciones de indagación por si tuviesen que proceder a una sanción administrativa.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (14 May 2020)

la olona no save ni lo que dice ,


----------



## wingardian leviosa (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> La a. Por lo visto fue una vecina la que llamó para quejarse, por lo tanto van a hacer sus funciones de indagación por si tuviesen que proceder a una sanción administrativa.



Viendo el 4º video me retracto de todo lo anterior.

Pero a los policías les faltan tablas.


----------



## NPI (14 May 2020)

La sucesión de los hechos:

- Segunda parte del vídeo https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260690791300829185/pu/vid/480x848/gKhJ-CON_v6YskrW.mp4?tag=10
- Tercera parte del vídeo https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260687402701643776/pu/vid/480x848/-DLXQ9fPfOcWCmcv.mp4?tag=10
- Cuarta parte del vídeo https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260874361201983488/pu/vid/480x848/mAFPcfpg5iiiCWnp.mp4?tag=10
- Quinta parte del vídeo https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260875771180208128/pu/vid/480x848/ULTrxGVrRkoaFCBn.mp4?tag=10

Un saludo.

P.D.: lo dije ayer cuando sucedió, falta la "primera parte del vídeo" el comienzo de todo


----------



## Joaquim (14 May 2020)

El SUP amenaza con denunciar a TODOS los que hayan difundido el vídeo en el que entran a un domicilio. | Burbuja.info 

Todos somos EnriquePC


----------



## daesrd (14 May 2020)

Yo los puedo dejar pasar primero, y después decirles que se vayan, o es que no puedo cambiar de parecer?


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (14 May 2020)

CAPÍTULO II Del allanamiento de morada, domicilio de personas jurídicas y establecimientos abiertos al público
*Artículo 202.*
1. El particular que, sin habitar en ella, entrare en morada ajena o se mantuviere en la
misma contra la voluntad de su morador, será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis
meses a dos años.
2. Si el hecho se ejecutare con violencia o intimidación la pena será de prisión de uno a
cuatro años y multa de seis a doce meses.
*Artículo 203.*
1. Será castigado con las penas de prisión de seis meses a un año y multa de seis a diez
meses el que entrare contra la voluntad de su titular en el domicilio de una persona jurídica
pública o privada, despacho profesional u oficina, o en establecimiento mercantil o local
abierto al público fuera de las horas de apertura.
2. Será castigado con la pena de multa de uno a tres meses el que se mantuviere contra
la voluntad de su titular, fuera de las horas de apertura, en el domicilio de una persona
jurídica pública o privada, despacho profesional u oficina, o en establecimiento mercantil o
local abierto al público.
3. Será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis meses a tres años, el que con violencia
o intimidación entrare o se mantuviere contra la voluntad de su titular en el domicilio de una
persona jurídica pública o privada, despacho profesional u oficina, o en establecimiento
mercantil o local abierto al público.
*Artículo 204.*
La autoridad o funcionario público que, fuera de los casos permitidos por la Ley y sin
mediar causa legal por delito, cometiere cualquiera de los hechos descritos en los dos
artículos anteriores, será castigado con la pena prevista respectivamente en los mismos, en
su mitad superior, e inhabilitación absoluta de seis a doce años.

SI LES APLICAN EL ARTÍCULO 204 SE VAN A ACORDAR DE LA CHULERÍA QUE HAN TENIDO. OJALÁ DENUNCIEN.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> M OLONA es abogada del Estado. Sabe algo más de leyes que tú seguro.



En ese tweet no habla de leyes sino de hechos. Se pregunta si hay motivos para dudar de la palabra del policía cuando el morador está negando haber consentido la entrada. También parece olvidar que si se investiga a los policías por allanamiento no funciona la presunción de veracidad.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

Macarena Olona se le va la pinza con la policia, es una de sus parafilias, mas le vale controlarse, ese rictus autoritario no mola nada, si va seguir usando esa vara medir, mire, VOX tiene poquisimo futuro, estamos todos de regimenes policiales hasta los putos cojones


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Macarena Olona se le va la pinza con la policia, es una de sus parafilias, mas le vale controlarse, ese rictus autoritario no mola nada, si va seguir usando esa vara medir, mire, VOX tiene poquisimo futuro, estamos todos de regimenes policiales hasta los putos cojones



Yo creo que tiene alguna vinculación personal o familiar con la GC.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> En ese tweet no habla de leyes sino de hechos. Se pregunta si hay motivos para dudar de la palabra del policía cuando el morador está negando haber consentido la entrada. También parece olvidar que si se investiga a los policías por allanamiento no funciona la presunción de veracidad.



Habla de leyes en el sentido de que hay indicios de que sí tenían permiso. Lo primero porque el que supuestamente lo ha otorgado no se muestra tajante y el amigo que graba le tiene que insistir varias veces en que no les ha dado permiso, y dos policías distintos sin hablar entre ellos previamente se muestran confundidos pensando que sí tenían permiso. Y finalmente al decirles claramente que no lo tienen proceden a marcharse sin permanecer dentro.

Yo no veo delito, M OLONA abogada del Estado tampoco lo ve, y me atrevo a decir que el 99,9% de los jueces tampoco lo verían.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Habla de leyes en el sentido de que hay indicios de que sí tenían permiso. Lo primero porque el que supuestamente lo ha otorgado no se muestra tajante y el amigo que graba le tiene que insistir varias veces en que no les ha dado permiso, y dos policías distintos sin hablar entre ellos previamente se muestran confundidos pensando que sí tenían permiso. Y finalmente al decirles claramente que no lo tienen proceden a marcharse sin permanecer dentro.
> 
> Yo no veo delito, M OLONA abogada del Estado tampoco lo ve, y me atrevo a decir que el 99,9% de los jueces tampoco lo verían.



El único indicio es la palabra de 2 policías y no es suficiente.Tampoco se puede considerar consentimiento el no atreverse a obstaculizar la entrada y mucho menos tras las recientes interpretaciones de la intimidación ambiental o por prevalimiento que es lo que se intuye con la actitud prepotente de los policías y acojonada del morador. Además tardan un ratito en salir desde que les echan a voces y bloquean con el pie la puerta.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> Yo creo que tiene alguna vinculación personal o familiar con la GC.



Pues como su electorado pesque rictus autoritarios se desploma muchos votos, no tiene recorrido defender la libertad segun le interese


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> El único indicio es la palabra de 2 policías y no es suficiente.Tampoco se puede considerar consentimiento el no atreverse a obstaculizar la entrada y mucho menos tras las recientes interpretaciones de la intimidación ambiental o por prevalimiento que es lo que se intuye con la actitud prepotente de los policías y acojonada del morador. Además tardan un ratito en salir desde que les echan a voces y bloquean con el pie la puerta.



No, el indicio es el vídeo por las razones que te he expuesto.

Si la voluntad de los policías hubiese sido allanar la morada no se habrían ido al decirles que no tienen permiso, y dado que el allanamiento de morada imprudente no existe, yo no veo delito alguno ahí.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Pues como su electorado pesque rictus autoritarios se desploma muchos votos, no tiene recorrido defender la libertad segun le interese



Yo desde luego no les voto si van por ahí.


----------



## Furillo (14 May 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> algo gordo se está cociendo para que la policía se esté comportando de esta manera, son funcivagos con la que está cayendo no quieren ver sus ingresos peligrar. Tengo dos amigos nacionales pero entraron hace poco en el cuerpo y acatan órdenes sin saber nada, pero en las altas instancias tiene que estar cociéndose algo gordo con las órdenes cada vez más totalitarias de la maricona marlaska



Te lo digo sin acritud, cambia de amigos.



Mitsou dijo:


> ¿Desde cuando envían policías de paisano para esas cosas? Ni fiestón ni ostias, no sé por qué estarían ahí pero no es por una chorrada que podrían hacer dos municipales



Efectivamente, las denuncias por exceso de ruido se hacen ante el ayuntamiento y los únicos capacitados y formados para el uso del sonómetro son los municipales. Éstos estaban ahí por otra cuestión



mendeley dijo:


> En los dos últimos vídeos se ve a dos gilipollas de la policía completamente frustrados por un niñato que conoce sus derechos. Tratando de denigrarle con lo de listillo y entrando en un juego de patio de colegio. Cuando el chaval mete la pata con el empadronamiento muestran todo su rabia y prepotencia con los aplausos de mongolo y lo de "eres un campeón, chaval". No creo que sea mucho pedir un poco de temple, saber estar, educación, e inteligencia a la policía. Si tienen algo que hacer con esas personas que lo hagan, en caso contrario que mantengan las formas y se piren a otra parte.
> Otra puta vergüenza de actuación durante el confinamiento, y llevamos...



Es que si estos "quesoycompañero" tuvieran algo de temple, saber estar, educación, e inteligencia no habrían terminado como perros del sistema.

Sabes tan bien como yo por dónde se va a pasar el juez el supuesto delito de desobediencia cuando esto llegue al juzgado.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> No, el indicio es el vídeo por las razones que te he expuesto.
> 
> Si la voluntad de los policías hubiese sido allanar la morada no se habrían ido al decirles que no tienen permiso, y dado que el allanamiento de morada imprudente no existe, yo no veo delito alguno ahí.



Basta el dolo eventual o indirecto.


----------



## Tito Clint (14 May 2020)

Yo me pregunto: si en lugar de españoles trabajadores hubieran sido gitanos, inmigrantes u okupas, esos policías habrían actuado igual? 

Me temo, que no.


----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> algo gordo se está cociendo para que la policía se esté comportando de esta manera, son funcivagos con la que está cayendo no quieren ver sus ingresos peligrar. Tengo dos amigos nacionales pero entraron hace poco en el cuerpo y acatan órdenes sin saber nada, pero en las altas instancias tiene que estar cociéndose algo gordo con las órdenes cada vez más totalitarias de la maricona marlaska



Les dejaron entrar de primeras, luego retiran el permiso y se van. Que bonito es hablar sin saber


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

Furillo dijo:


> Te lo digo sin acritud, cambia de amigos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por el mismo sitio que el del allanamiento inexistente, ni el tío vivía ahí, ni era abogado


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> Basta el dolo eventual o indirecto.



El dolo eventual exige dolo. Yo estoy diciendo que no hay dolo.


----------



## parserito (14 May 2020)

Bueno pues tras ver los 4 videos puedo sacar alguna conclusion aunque me falta informacion legal.

Lo primero es que tiene toda la pinta de que les han dejado pasar, el chaval ese esta totalmente agilipollado, se nota que les ha permitido el paso antes de empezar a grabar el video. Y con permiso por supuesto que pueden pasar. Luego les retiran el permiso y como saben que eso no esta grabado pues se piran. No veo tampoco una mala actuacion policial, los que hablais de 1984 estais muy pero que muy mal.

Lo que tengo entendido es que SÍ necesitas estar empadronado alla donde vivas, sea de alquiler o no, asique ese chaval tiene un problema. Por ultimo, no se si estas obligado a documentarte en tu propio domicilio asique de eso no puedo hablar.

No me parece una actuacion policial para enmarcar por torpes pero tampoco nada de escándalo.


----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

Hay más maneras de hacer las cosas y crear menos revuelo, que es la que han hecho. Oficio a juzgado y ya se resuelve luego. El tipo ya está identificado y propuesto para las correspondientes infracciones


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

parserito dijo:


> Lo que tengo entendido es que SÍ necesitas estar empadronado alla donde vivas, sea de alquiler o no, asique ese chaval tiene un problema. Por ultimo, no se si estas obligado a documentarte en tu propio domicilio asique de eso no puedo hablar.



Eso no es exactamente así. El empadronarte en el sitio en el que vives es una exigencia administrativa pero su incumplimiento no lleva aparejada ningún tipo de sanción, por lo tanto no se considera una infracción y ni un policía ni nadie te puede exigir empadronarte en el sitio en el que vives. Y de cara a la Justicia el empadronamiento no demuestra domicilio, por eso la policía no puede echar a un okupa de una casa simplemente porque no esté empadronado ahí, porque eso no demuestra que no sea su residencia.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

parserito dijo:


> Bueno pues tras ver los 4 videos puedo sacar alguna conclusion aunque me falta informacion legal.
> 
> Lo primero es que tiene toda la pinta de que les han dejado pasar, el chaval ese esta totalmente agilipollado, se nota que les ha permitido el paso antes de empezar a grabar el video. Y con permiso por supuesto que pueden pasar. Luego les retiran el permiso y como saben que eso no esta grabado pues se piran. No veo tampoco una mala actuacion policial, los que hablais de 1984 estais muy pero que muy mal.
> 
> ...



Puedes fijar tu residencia donde te de la puta gana, no tienes que estar empadronado, una cosa es donde estas empadronado, otra donde residas, puede ser temporalmante, o tenemos obligacion de empadronarnos en las residencia de verano yendo dos meses a ellas?

Que no, esta recogido en la constitucion, libre circulacion y fijacion de domicilio, puedes desplazarte temporalmente a cualquier domicilio sin necesidad de empadronarte


----------



## parserito (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Puedes fijar tu residencia donde te de la puta gana, no tienes que estar empadronado, una cosa es donde estas empadronado, otra donde residas, puede ser temporalmante, o tenemos obligacion de empadronarnos en las residencia de verano yendo dos meses a ellas?
> 
> Que no, esta recogido en la constitucion, libre circulacion y fijacion de domicilio, puedes desplazarte temporalmente a cualquier domicilio sin necesidad de empadronarte



Cierto, visto asi llevas toda la razón. ¿Y documentarte en tu propio domicilio? estas obligado a hacerlo?


----------



## Furillo (14 May 2020)

Perdonad que me desvíe un poco del tema principal, pero... ¿nadie va a cuestionar la nula interacción de la mujer policía? ¿para qué cojones está ahí? ¿no habla por vergüenza porque sabe que se están metiendo en un berenjenal de 3 pares de cojones, porque no es apta para su puesto de trabajo, porque es un tapón de balsa y teme llevarse un golpe si la actuación se les va de las manos...?


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

parserito dijo:


> Cierto, visto asi llevas toda la razón. ¿Y documentarte en tu propio domicilio? estas obligado a hacerlo?



Sí, pero dentro de tu domicilio no te pueden detener salvo delito flagrante (negarse a identificarse no es un delito flagrante), por lo que si no te identificas el policía tendría como única opción el denunciarte, y si no sabe quien eres lo tendría complicado.


----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

parserito dijo:


> Cierto, visto asi llevas toda la razón. ¿Y documentarte en tu propio domicilio? estas obligado a hacerlo?



Si. En vía pública o cualquier lugar donde se sea requerido


----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Sí, pero dentro de tu domicilio no te pueden detener salvo delito flagrante (negarse a identificarse no es un delito flagrante), por lo que si no te identificas el policía tendría como única opción el denunciarte, y si no sabe quien eres lo tendría complicado.



Negarse a la identificación varías veces puede llegar a ser un delito de desobediencia grave y créeme que si quieren saber quién eres lo van a saber


----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

Furillo dijo:


> Perdonad que me desvíe un poco del tema principal, pero... ¿nadie va a cuestionar la nula interacción de la mujer policía? ¿para qué cojones está ahí? ¿no habla por vergüenza porque sabe que se están metiendo en un berenjenal de 3 pares de cojones, porque no es apta para su puesto de trabajo, porque es un tapón de balsa y teme llevarse un golpe si la actuación se les va de las manos...?



Si te fijas en la mayoría de actuaciones televisadas siempre hacen el mismo papel, o sea ninguno.


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 May 2020)

JonasMartell dijo:


> Les dejaron entrar de primeras, luego retiran el permiso y se van. Que bonito es hablar sin saber



Eso es lo que dice el policía y el consentimiento puede ser revocado, si engañaron a su compañero de piso eso no les da vía libre.


----------



## parserito (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Sí, pero dentro de tu domicilio no te pueden detener salvo delito flagrante (negarse a identificarse no es un delito flagrante), por lo que si no te identificas el policía tendría como única opción el denunciarte, y si no sabe quien eres lo tendría complicado.



Entonces ha sido idiota al no darles el dni, porque su nombre seguramente lo tengan ya.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

JonasMartell dijo:


> Negarse a la identificación varías veces puede llegar a ser un delito de desobediencia grave y créeme que si quieren saber quién eres lo van a saber



Depende. Lo que hacen los okupas y mucha otra gente es abrir con la cadena puesta, sin que se les vea la cara, y al no ser los propietarios del piso el policía no tiene ni puta idea de con quién está hablando. 

"Deme su identificación"
NO
"Deme su identificación"
NO
"Que me la de"
QUE NO
"Último aviso, enséñeme la identificación"
HASTA LUEGO *cierra la puerta*

¿Qué puede hacer ahí el poli?


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (14 May 2020)

Mientes.

El domicilio goza de especial protección legal y no hay obligación alguna de identificarse.

Por si eso no fuera suficiente, la identificación debe ser motivada y obviamente no lo es.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

parserito dijo:


> Cierto, visto asi llevas toda la razón. ¿Y documentarte en tu propio domicilio? estas obligado a hacerlo?



En el momento que la actuacion policial no esta ajustada a derecho, ni documentacion ni leches, si van al juzgado, los policias han de demostrar veracidad en su declaracion, y no queda claro que hayan obtenido permiso para entrar, menos para permanecer en el domicilio y menos aun para amenazar, como la actuacion policial es una autentica basura, lo demas sobra


----------



## Lord Vader (14 May 2020)

coscorron dijo:


> El policia diciendo que grabar su actuación con el móvil es ilegal cuando en realidad nunca es ilegal grabar una conversación con la policia o con quien sea en la que eres parte.



No hay nada ilegal en grabar dentro de tu casa a gente que no ha sido invitada.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

JonasMartell dijo:


> Negarse a la identificación varías veces puede llegar a ser un delito de desobediencia grave y créeme que si quieren saber quién eres lo van a saber



Pedir la identificacion en un registro ilegal de un domicilio es un marron, porque registraron la casa y eso no tenian ninguna autorizacion judicial, es ilegal completamente, puede en ese supuesto estar totalmente justificado no identificarse, mas aun cuando un policia va de paisano y con mascara, es de dictadura bolivariana total


----------



## parserito (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> En el momento que la actuacion policial no esta ajustada a derecho, ni documentacion ni leches, si van al juzgado, los policias han de demostrar veracidad en su declaracion, y no queda claro que hayan obtenido permiso para entrar, menos para permanecer en el domicilio y menos aun para amenazar, como la actuacion policial es una autentica basura, lo demas sobra



Un policia tiene presuncion de veracidad, si hubieran grabado el momento en que supuestamente NO les dan permiso, los policias tendrian un problema grave, pero no es asi. Apuesto a que un juez no les haría nada. Ellos diran que tenian permiso y al revocarselo se fueron. Asique el unico problema lo tiene el pringado que no les dio su dni. Aparte que en los videos se ve su cara en el espejo, no van a tener problema en identificarlo si quieren. Si se lo hubiera dado le habrian denunciado y quizas habria tenido oportunidad de recurrir y demostrar que no hizo nada contra el estado de alarma, pero ahora no tiene opcion de alegar nada.


----------



## Nefersen (14 May 2020)

JonasMartell dijo:


> Negarse a la identificación varías veces puede llegar a ser un delito de desobediencia grave y créeme que si quieren saber quién eres lo van a saber



Es muy discutible que ese "en cualquier otro lugar" puede abarcar el domicilio, cuya inviolabilidad es un derecho constitucional.


----------



## Furillo (14 May 2020)




----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es muy discutible que ese "en cualquier otro lugar" puede abarcar el domicilio, cuya inviolabilidad es un derecho constitucional.



La inviolabilidad comprende la entrada y registro. Que llamen al timbre y amablemente te pidan el DNI es completamente legal y no están violando tu sacrosanta privacidad.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2020)

parserito dijo:


> Un policia tiene presuncion de veracidad, si hubieran grabado el momento en que supuestamente NO les dan permiso, los policias tendrian un problema grave, pero no es asi. Apuesto a que un juez no les haría nada. Ellos diran que tenian permiso y al revocarselo se fueron. Asique el unico problema lo tiene el pringado que no les dio su dni. Aparte que en los videos se ve su cara en el espejo, no van a tener problema en identificarlo si quieren. Si se lo hubiera dado le habrian denunciado y quizas habria tenido oportunidad de recurrir y demostrar que no hizo nada contra el estado de alarma, pero ahora no tiene opcion de alegar nada.



Le dice 2 veces que no le ha autorizado a entrar en el domicilio y menos aun el registro que se han cascado por toda la casa, una cosa es entrar, otra registrar el domicilio, segun cuentan encontraron una escondida debajo una cama y otro en un armario, el lio es mayusculo, no creo que les autorizasen a registrar el domicilio, que vayan con la presuncion de veracidad con esos mimbres


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> El dolo eventual exige dolo. Yo estoy diciendo que no hay dolo.



Si no hay consentimiento clarísimo hay dolo. Además el chico que graba dice que vive ahí y que se larguen y no sólo no se van sino que le exigen que demuestre que es su domicilio. El no va más.


----------



## parserito (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Le dice 2 veces que no le ha autorizado a entrar en el domicilio y menos aun el registro que se han cascado por toda la casa, una cosa es entrar, otra registrar el domicilio, segun cuentan encontraron una escondida debajo una cama y otro en un armario, el lio es mayusculo, no creo que les autorizasen a registrar el domicilio, que vayan con la presuncion de veracidad con esos mimbres



Debieron grabar todo eso me temo, porque ahora pruébale al juez que encontraron a alguien debajo de la cama.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> Si no hay consentimiento clarísimo hay dolo. Además el chico que graba dice que vive ahí y que se larguen y no sólo no se van sino que le exigen que demuestre que es su domicilio. El no va más.



Habremos visto dos vídeos distintos. En el que he visto yo sí se van cuando se lo dicen, y antes de eso se muestran confundidos porque ellos creen que sí había consentimiento y ahora les están diciendo que no, y al final le vuelven a decir al chico empanado bajito que sí les había dado el consentimiento y él no lo niega. Como he dicho, como mucho podría ser una actitud imprudente (el consentimiento no estaba lo suficientemente claro), pero como no existe el delito de allanamiento de morada imprudente, no hay delito. Para haber dolo tendríamos que interpretar que sabían perfectamente que no tenían permiso y aun así les dio igual y entraron por sus cojones, y de la visión del vídeo no se desprende eso en ningún momento.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Habremos visto dos vídeos distintos. En el que he visto yo sí se van cuando se lo dicen, y antes de eso se muestran confundidos porque ellos creen que sí había consentimiento y ahora les están diciendo que no, y al final le vuelven a decir al chico empanado bajito que sí les había dado el consentimiento y él no lo niega. Como he dicho, como mucho podría ser una actitud imprudente (el consentimiento no estaba lo suficientemente claro), pero como no existe el delito de allanamiento de morada imprudente, no hay delito. Para haber dolo tendríamos que interpretar que sabían perfectamente que no tenían permiso y aun así les dio igual y entraron por sus cojones, y de la visión del vídeo no se desprende eso en ningún momento.



La línea entre el dolo eventual y la culpa consciente es muy fina.Podrán decir que pensaban que habían sido autorizados tácitamente (que ya hay que cogerlo con pinzas) pero lo que está claro es que uno de los que están dentro dice que él vive ahí al secreta y al pedirle que se vaya el policía le dice "no es tu casa" un montón de veces. Luego, cuando empiezan con la tontada del empadronamiento el uniformado tiene aún el pie dentro de la casa.Yo en ese momento, en el que encima intentan reírse del chaval con una falta de educación pasmosa en un agente de la autoridad, le habría estampado la puerta.


----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

No es cierto, el chaval más callado si estába identificado cuando se fueron. Bonito invent.


----------



## ueee3 (14 May 2020)

"Lo tenemos que identificar, porque se está incumpliendo el decreto de alarma, y lo tenemos que sancionar!" jajajajajaja. 


Pidiéndole por favor a un chaval que ya se ha identificado, supuesto dueño de la casa, que identifique al otro. Jaaaajajajaja.

Entonces el que no se quiere identificar y el poli dice "ah no? Y entonces cómo te sancionamis, listo! Explícalo, que eres el abogtado listo!" jaaaaajaajajaja.

Y diciéndole "cómo sabemos que vives aquí". Aquí le tendrían que haber dicho ESO ES TU PROBLEMA Y EN TODO CASO DEL QUE HIZO EL DECRETO, "LIJTO" (esto último no pero dan ganas, puesto que se lo han llamado antes, quizás para ver si el otro se pica, se sobrepasa y ya entran a por él a la fuerza).

Esto lo supuse ya antes y creo que lo dije en el foro. Los absurdos de leyes que sacan. Montas una fiesta y se supone que te tienen que sancionar, vale, ¿y cómo se supone que deben identificar a los de dentro?  ¡Ni siquiera saben cuántos hay, como para saber si viven o no ahí o quiénes son!


----------



## ueee3 (14 May 2020)

zerepe dijo:


> Manejo de la situción ejemplar.
> 
> Mis dieses.



Sí pero creo que mejor habría sido cortar por lo sano, "caballeros, ahora no podemos atenderles", cerrarles la puerta y dejarles ahí con un palmo de narices. Que yo sepa no hay ninguna obligación de dar charla a un policía... igual me equivoco, eh...


----------



## PROBLANCO (14 May 2020)




----------



## JonasMartell (14 May 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es muy discutible que ese "en cualquier otro lugar" puede abarcar el domicilio, cuya inviolabilidad es un derecho constitucional.



No es discutible, es así. Niégate, ya habrá maneras de hacer las cosas que no son tirar puertas abajo.


----------



## Setapéfranses (14 May 2020)

Este video NO lo veréis en casa de un Allahu akhbar ni en casa de un Jason Luis


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> La línea entre el dolo eventual y la culpa consciente es muy fina.Podrán decir que pensaban que habían sido autorizados tácitamente (que ya hay que cogerlo con pinzas) pero lo que está claro es que uno de los que están dentro dice que él vive ahí al secreta y al pedirle que se vaya el policía le dice "no es tu casa" un montón de veces. Luego, cuando empiezan con la tontada del empadronamiento el uniformado tiene aún el pie dentro de la casa.Yo en ese momento, en el que encima intentan reírse del chaval con una falta de educación pasmosa en un agente de la autoridad, le habría estampado la puerta.



Yo no defiendo la actuación como impecable, de hecho me parece bastante vergonzosa y propia de matones de barrio, pero eso es una cosa y otra decir que había dolo. Ahí sólo se puede interpretar que hay dolo si le echamos mucha imaginación al tema, porque no hay nada en el vídeo que así lo indique.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> "Lo tenemos que identificar, porque se está incumpliendo el decreto de alarma, y lo tenemos que sancionar!" jajajajajaja.
> 
> 
> Pidiéndole por favor a un chaval que ya se ha identificado, supuesto dueño de la casa, que identifique al otro. Jaaaajajajaja.
> ...



Sí, pero de normas poco claras y de dejar a la policía a los pies de los caballos intentando aplicar normas absurdas no verás a ningún sindicato quejarse ni hacer manifestaciones. Las manifestaciones son solo para que les suban el sueldo, y a partir de ahí dame pan y llámame tonto.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

4motion dijo:


> El PISO ESTABA REPLETO del HUMO de las DOS NEURONAS en FRICCION de esos ANIMALES METIDOS a POLICIAS.
> 
> ALLANAMIENTO de MORADA, SIN MASCARILLAS poniendo en PELIGRO la SALUD e INTEGRIDAD de los HABITANTES DE LA CASA y PREVARICANDO que es GERUNDIO.
> 
> Ahora si quieres DISCUTIMOS del SEXO de los ANGELES.





4motion dijo:


> Desde que los mandos os HAN DICHO LO DE LA DESOBEDIENCIA estais que nos os cabe una picha por el CULO, asi os vais a COMER TODAS LAS DENUNCIAS.
> 
> Y mas si la GENTE OS GRABA en TODAS vuestras ESPECTACULARES OPERACIONES de HOMBRES DE HARRELSON.
> 
> TJ al TEJADO.





4motion dijo:


> El CHAVAL dice que NO OS HE DADO PERMISO y se lo DICE AL ANIMAL DE VERDE y EL MISMO les ACOMPAÑA a la PUERTA junto al QUE HABLA y GRABA por lo TANTO es ALLANAMIENTO DE MORADA.
> 
> LUEGO lo de PONER EL PIE en la PUERTA ya es PARA LA NOTA FINAL DE LA POLICIA CANI.



Casi me ahogo con la cerveza de la risa al leer sus hechos probados y sus sentencias.
Lo he puesto todo perdido.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Yo no defiendo la actuación como impecable, de hecho me parece bastante vergonzosa y propia de matones de barrio, pero eso es una cosa y otra decir que había dolo. Ahí sólo se puede interpretar que hay dolo si le echamos mucha imaginación al tema, porque no hay nada en el vídeo que así lo indique.



La negativa del empanao cuando le preguntan si ha consentido la entrada y la exigencia de que el otro justifique que ese es su domicilio para salir a mí me parecen indicios suficientes. 
En cualquier caso lo grave del asunto es la imagen que están dando.Yo, a día de hoy, los desprecio y nunca había sentido rechazo hacia ellos.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> La negativa del empanao cuando le preguntan si ha consentido la entrada y la exigencia de que el otro justifique que ese es su domicilio para salir a mí me parecen indicios suficientes.
> En cualquier caso lo grave del asunto es la imagen que están dando.Yo, a día de hoy, los desprecio y nunca había sentido rechazo hacia ellos.



https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260874361201983488/pu/vid/480x848/mAFPcfpg5iiiCWnp.mp4?tag=10

Minuto 1:00, le dice el policía que tenían consentimiento y el empanao asiente con la cabeza y no lo niega tajantemente. Como mucho, no queda claro, pero ahí no se puede decir que había una negativa clara. Si a mi me entran en mi casa a la fuerza y luego me dicen que les he dado permiso le diría PERO QUE LADRAS FLIPAO!!!, no me quedo ahí como un ameba. Lo que se desprende del vídeo es que les dejó pasar porque está borracho como una cuba o es medio lelo y el amigo al final le convence para que les eche, momento en el que se van.


----------



## ueee3 (14 May 2020)

JonasMartell dijo:


> No es discutible, es así. Niégate, ya habrá maneras de hacer las cosas que no son tirar puertas abajo.



Tú qué eres, poli?

No sé si tienes razón, ojo. Pero huele muy raro lo que dices. El domicilio es inviolable en todos los sentidos, incluyendo que no te inoportunen.

Tal y como yo lo veo, en cualquier país serio (y España no lo es así que igual no es así), tú podrías decir "caballeros, estoy cagando, vuelvan en otro momento".


----------



## ueee3 (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> La negativa del empanao cuando le preguntan si ha consentido la entrada y la exigencia de que el otro justifique que ese es su domicilio para salir a mí me parecen indicios suficientes.
> En cualquier caso lo grave del asunto es la imagen que están dando.Yo, a día de hoy, los desprecio y nunca había sentido rechazo hacia ellos.



Ojo otro indicio es que le dice "usted estaba escondido" al que dice que es abogado. ¿Cómo lo encuentra la policía? ¿Se metió y se puso a rastrear la casa?

Y una cuestión:
Vamos a suponer por un momento, que es verdad que el primer chaval les dejó pasar. Se entiende que les deja pasar para charlar, pero, ¿si se ponen a rastrear la casa, levantar los sofás, abrir puertas, para encontrar a "los escondidos", eso sería legal? ¿Podría revocar el supuesto sí que dio el chaval y decirles "lárguense que yo pensaba que venían sólo a hablar"?


----------



## ueee3 (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260874361201983488/pu/vid/480x848/mAFPcfpg5iiiCWnp.mp4?tag=10
> 
> Minuto 1:00, le dice el policía que tenían consentimiento y el empanao asiente con la cabeza y no lo niega tajantemente. Como mucho, no queda claro, pero ahí no se puede decir que había una negativa clara. Si a mi me entran en mi casa a la fuerza y luego me dicen que les he dado permiso le diría PERO QUE LADRAS FLIPAO!!!, no me quedo ahí como un ameba. Lo que se desprende del vídeo es que les dejó pasar porque está borracho como una cuba o es medio lelo y el amigo al final le convence para que les eche, momento en el que se van.



Estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación, pero como digo en un vídeo le dice al "abogado" usted estaba escondido, ¿no huele mal eso? ¿Si el chaval los deja pasar supuestamente para hablar cómodamente y los polis se dedican a registrar la casa no es ilegal? Pregunto. 

Que a lo mejor no pasó eso, eh, pero pregunto por saberlo.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Ojo a la Olona que la están poniendo a caldo en twister, que se vaya a chupar policias por ahi



Normal, a Copernico también quisieron quemarle, por decir la verdad.

Es una locura colectiva.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260874361201983488/pu/vid/480x848/mAFPcfpg5iiiCWnp.mp4?tag=10
> 
> Minuto 1:00, le dice el policía que tenían consentimiento y el empanao asiente con la cabeza y no lo niega tajantemente. Como mucho, no queda claro, pero ahí no se puede decir que había una negativa clara. Si a mi me entran en mi casa a la fuerza y luego me dicen que les he dado permiso le diría PERO QUE LADRAS FLIPAO!!!, no me quedo ahí como un ameba. Lo que se desprende del vídeo es que les dejó pasar porque está borracho como una cuba o es medio lelo y el amigo al final le convence para que les eche, momento en el que se van.



Yo creo que se colaron sin consentimiento expreso porque el tío está acojonado y no se atreve a decir nada ni a obstaculizar la entrada.Mucha gente además desconoce sus derechos y los propios policías mienten para ello diciendo, por ejemplo, que es ilegal siempre grabarlos o vinculando implícitamente el empadronamiento a la noción constitucional del domicilio


----------



## ueee3 (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Normal, a Copernico también quisieron quemarle, por decir la verdad.
> 
> Es una locura colectiva.



Te digo lo mismo que a Ayios. Estoy con él, o con Olona, en que no se aprecia que hayan entrado por la fuerza, y voy a dejar los indicios de lado por un momento.

Mi duda es, si alguien autoriza a la policía a entrar en su casa, ¿eso da barra libre a la policía para hacer lo que quiera?

Y la siguiente duda es, ¿se puede revocar el permiso? Es decir, le diste permiso, sí, pero luego se lo quitas porque no te tratan como tú querías o cualquier otro motivo (como con cualquier otra visita). Yo entiendo que SÍ, pero mejor que alguien lo confirme.

Porque si esto último es así, lo de menos es ya si les dio permiso para entrar, sino que luego no se vayan y parece que hagan lo que les dé la gana sin tratar con un mínimo respeto de un invitado a un anfitrión.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> M OLONA es abogada del Estado. Sabe algo más de leyes que tú seguro.



Pero que dice hombre, un Abogado del Estado no puede saber más que un Pacoconsejos. Que sea la oposición más difícil de Justicia después de Notarías me lo estoy inventando.
Déjelos disfrutar.


----------



## ueee3 (14 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> Yo creo que se colaron sin consentimiento expreso porque el tío está acojonado y no se atreve a decir nada ni a obstaculizar la entrada.Mucha gente además desconoce sus derechos y los propios policías mienten para ello diciendo, por ejemplo, que es ilegal siempre grabarlos o vinculando implícitamente el empadronamiento a la noción constitucional del domicilio



Tienes razón en prácticamente todo, pero creo que cabría precisar más lo de la grabación. ¿Cuándo se les puede grabar con cámara de vídeo, según tú?


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación, pero como digo en un vídeo le dice al "abogado" usted estaba escondido, ¿no huele mal eso? ¿Si el chaval los deja pasar supuestamente para hablar cómodamente y los polis se dedican a registrar la casa no es ilegal? Pregunto.
> 
> Que a lo mejor no pasó eso, eh, pero pregunto por saberlo.



Si les deja pasar les deja pasar con todas las consecuencias, porque ellos harán su trabajo que entre otras cosas consiste en hacer averiguaciones para comprobar si ha habido delitos o infracciones. En este caso dicen que les llamó una vecina quejándose del ruido y diciendo que había más gente ahí de la que vive normalmente y que por tanto se estaban saltando el estado de alarma, así que una vez que les deja pasar lo que hacen es buscar a esa gente por el piso.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Si les deja pasar les deja pasar con todas las consecuencias, porque ellos harán su trabajo que entre otras cosas consiste en hacer averiguaciones para comprobar si ha habido delitos o infracciones. En este caso dicen que les llamó una vecina quejándose del ruido y diciendo que había más gente ahí de la que vive normalmente y que por tanto se estaban saltando el estado de alarma, así que una vez que les deja pasar lo que hacen es buscar a esa gente por el piso.



La cuestión es si le informaron de todo eso antes. Yo lo dudo mucho.


----------



## bulbullia (14 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tienes razón en prácticamente todo, pero creo que cabría precisar más lo de la grabación. ¿Cuándo se les puede grabar con cámara de vídeo, según tú?



Según la Ley mordaza cuando no suponga peligro para la operación ni para los agentes. Según los Tribunales cuando el derecho a la intimidad y propia imagen de los agentes deba ceder ante otro igual o más importante, en este caso el de defensa.


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Le dice 2 veces que no le ha autorizado a entrar en el domicilio y menos aun el registro que se han cascado por toda la casa, una cosa es entrar, otra registrar el domicilio, segun cuentan encontraron una escondida debajo una cama y otro en un armario, el lio es mayusculo, no creo que les autorizasen a registrar el domicilio, que vayan con la presuncion de veracidad con esos mimbres



Evidentemente no voy a pontificar, pero es que me vuela la imaginación con una historia:
La policía llama y los no residentes se esconden, policía pregunta por la fiesta y que salgan todos para identificar, el de barba dice que está solo, que pueden pasar a comprobarlo, y los van sacando de los armarios y de debajo de la cama, el Spielberg se indigna y se pone a grabar.
Son foreros fijo.


----------



## Maybe (14 May 2020)

La que ha liado la vecina pejiguera...

2 meses llevan los jóvenes de este país encerrados, sin salir a la calle, sin pisar un garito y sin reunirse con sus amigos... pero a la señora aún le parece poco y al parecer pretende que tampoco puedan celebrar nada en su propia casa, así que llama a la policía en pleno estado de alarma porque 5 (cinco) chavales arman un poco de ruido un sábado por la noche.

Y allá que acuden nada más y nada menos que 7 policías... se me hacen pocos teniendo en cuenta la gravedad del asunto; la próxima vez podrían echar mano de los GEOS, la ocasión lo merece (ironic mode off).


----------



## Gauntlet (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Ahí está el trabajo del juez. Por cierto, según el vídeo, cuanto han tardado en salir desde que el de la barba ha revocado su permiso de entrada? Un minuto o minuto y medio?.
> En fin, veis lo que queréis ver.
> No te pongo los supuestos contemplados en los que se puede entrar sin consentimiento del titular y sin orden judicial, pero si sale mucho humo, ya te digo yo que se puede, aunque luego en lugar de una fogata peligrosa y un delito de imprudencia, no sean más que 50 kg de hielo seco en la bañera.



Usted olvida que esta grabado, de los "200 supuestos contemplados" no se da ninguno de ellos, el que ha difundido el video se podria enfrentar a una sancion administrativa por el tema de la ley de proteción de datos que estaria por ver, pero los policias han cometido varios delitos tipificados en el codigo penal


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Gauntlet dijo:


> Usted olvida que esta grabado, de los "200 supuestos contemplados" no se da ninguno de ellos, el que ha difundido el video se podria enfrentar a una sancion administrativa por el tema de la ley de proteción de datos que estaria por ver, pero los policias han cometido varios delitos tipificados en el codigo penal


----------



## Gauntlet (14 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


>



Siga arrodillado todo el tiempo que quiera


----------



## Eremita (14 May 2020)

Gauntlet dijo:


> Siga arrodillado todo el tiempo que quiera



Hasta que me corra, y esperando a Gaunletita, que soy un caballero.


----------



## McRotor (14 May 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> La que ha liado la vecina pejiguera...
> 
> 2 meses llevan los jóvenes de este país encerrados, sin salir a la calle, sin pisar un garito y sin reunirse con sus amigos... pero a la señora aún le parece poco y al parecer pretende que tampoco puedan celebrar nada en su propia casa, así que llama a la policía en pleno estado de alarma porque 5 (cinco) chavales arman un poco de ruido un sábado por la noche.
> 
> Y allá que acuden nada más y nada menos que 7 policías... se me hacen pocos teniendo en cuenta la gravedad del asunto; la próxima vez podrían echar mano de los GEOS, la ocasión lo merece (ironic mode off).




La vecina pejiguera estoy por apostar que o es familia o es la mano del Geiperman de verde, y este en casa escuchando la fiesta ha llamado a sus compis...

Es el unico que va de calle, fuera en el rellano estan uniformados todos.

Ademas si es vecino del empanao, que tiene bastante pinta de pijo ¿se sabe el barrio? le habria invitado a medio entrar en plan vecinos y este aprovechar a colar a los comapñeros y empezar a empura... esa podria ser uma explicacion a que primero le diese permiso.

Lo ya dicho... de hacerse pajas con vox a ser la guardia bolivariana de galapagar en 2 meses jojojojo

Hay que cumplir bien las ordenes no vaya ser los recortes les salpiquen...


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (15 May 2020)

En en domicilio no hay identificaciones te guste o no.

Como tienes una cutre FP cursada en Ávila te crees juez del Supremo.

La Constitución entre otros dota al domicilio de especial protección, y es una fuente se derecho, de hecho la fuente.

Por eso tus compis se van con el rabo entre las piernase intentan que salga porque en el domicilio las identificaciones son voluntarias.

Además la solicitud de identificación debe ser motivada, y no es el caso ni se informa al ciuadano de las razones.

No me creo nada, es al revés, aprendente tu la leccion y en un domicilio se cumple también la Ley.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (15 May 2020)

En en domicilio no hay identificaciones te guste o no.

Como tienes una cutre FP cursada en Ávila te crees juez del Supremo.

La Constitución entre otros dota al domicilio de especial protección, y es una fuente se derecho, de hecho la fuente.

Por eso tus compis se van con el rabo entre las piernase intentan que salga porque en el domiccilio

Además la solicitud de identificación debe ser motivada, y no es el caso ni se informa al ciuadano de las razones.

No me creo nada, es al revés, aprendente tu la leccion y en un domicilio se cumple también la Ley.

Yo mis


Gauntlet dijo:


> Usted olvida que esta grabado, de los "200 supuestos contemplados" no se da ninguno de ellos, el que ha difundido el video se podria enfrentar a una sancion administrativa por el tema de la ley de proteción de datos que estaria por ver, pero los policias han cometido varios delitos tipificados en el codigo penal



Está grabando en casa, la LPD no es de aplicación.

Los maderos espabilaos no pueden ir por LPD justamente por meterse en la vivienda no asi si se quedaran en el rellano.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

bulbullia dijo:


> Según la Ley mordaza cuando no suponga peligro para la operación ni para los agentes. Según los Tribunales cuando el derecho a la intimidad y propia imagen de los agentes deba ceder ante otro igual o más importante, en este caso el de defensa.



Puffff pues entonces está jodido que puedas grabar, no?

Te pueden aplicar la ley mordaza así, por defecto. Respecto al segundo argumento, una pregunta: ese derecho a la intimidad, podría estar violándose, sólo cuando se difunde el vídeo, ¿no? Es decir yo entiendo que tú podrías grabar y no pasar nada, sólo si lo difundes habría que ver si es por la legítima defensa o no.

¿Alguien sabe si el derecho a la intimidad se conculca cuando se graba o cuando se difunde?


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Si fuera tan fácil, ¿por qué los de la Manada no recuerrieron a ellos?

Creo que te equivocas en una cosa: lo que pones es para tú denunciar, pero no para presentar recursos y llevar un juicio de España a allí.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (15 May 2020)

NPI dijo:


> La sucesión de los hechos:
> 
> - Segunda parte del vídeo https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260690791300829185/pu/vid/480x848/gKhJ-CON_v6YskrW.mp4?tag=10
> - Tercera parte del vídeo https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260687402701643776/pu/vid/480x848/-DLXQ9fPfOcWCmcv.mp4?tag=10
> ...



Donde esta la primera parte?


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> En en domicilio no hay identificaciones te guste o no.
> 
> Como tienes una cutre FP cursada en Ávila te crees juez del Supremo.
> 
> ...



También les han grabado cuando ya estaban fuera.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (15 May 2020)

En en domicilio no hay identificaciones te guste o no.

Como tienes una cutre FP cursada en Ávila te crees juez del Supremo.

La Constitución entre otros dota al domicilio de especial protección, y es una fuente se derecho, de hecho la fuente.

Por eso tus compis se van con el rabo entre las piernase intentan que salga porque en el domiccilio

Además la solicitud de identificación debe ser motivada, y no es el caso ni se informa al ciuadano de las razones.

No me creo nada, es al revés, aprendente tu la leccion y en un domicilio se cumple también la Ley.

Yo mis


Ayios dijo:


> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1260874361201983488/pu/vid/480x848/mAFPcfpg5iiiCWnp.mp4?tag=10
> 
> Minuto 1:00, le dice el policía que tenían consentimiento y el empanao asiente con la cabeza y no lo niega tajantemente. Como mucho, no queda claro, pero ahí no se puede decir que había una negativa clara. Si a mi me entran en mi casa a la fuerza y luego me dicen que les he dado permiso le diría PERO QUE LADRAS FLIPAO!!!, no me quedo ahí como un ameba. Lo que se desprende del vídeo es que les dejó pasar porque está borracho como una cuba o es medio lelo y el amigo al final le convence para que les eche, momento en el que se van.



Esa FP de Ávila...basta la negativa de uno de los habitantes, aprendetelo bien.


----------



## bulbullia (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Puffff pues entonces está jodido que puedas grabar, no?
> 
> Te pueden aplicar la ley mordaza así, por defecto. Respecto al segundo argumento, una pregunta: ese derecho a la intimidad, podría estar violándose, sólo cuando se difunde el vídeo, ¿no? Es decir yo entiendo que tú podrías grabar y no pasar nada, sólo si lo difundes habría que ver si es por la legítima defensa o no.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si el derecho a la intimidad se conculca cuando se graba o cuando se difunde?



Me refería a la difusión.Grabarles claro que puedes pero ellos mienten y le dicen a la gente que es ilegal.


----------



## Lord Vader (15 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>




Ya no está, ¿Que ponía?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

No, lo tienen mas que perdido, ellos no han difundido el video, lo pasaron a abogados y demas, se viralizo, identificarse en un domicilio no es de recibo con un macaco enmascarado que no se identifica como policia y ademas la entrada en domicilios sin orden judicial y pregutando a un albardado a las 2 de la madrugada borracho deja mucho que desear

La policia no entra en los domicilio, pregunta desde la puerta si le abren solicitando identificaciones, si se niegan toma nota del piso y denuncia al propietario, ya dara cumplida cuenta en sede judicial quien estaba en el domicilio en el momento de la actuacion por la cuenta que le trae. Menos aun pasar en modo registro, es ILEGAL A TODAS LUCES TODA LA ACTUACION


----------



## Herodotez (15 May 2020)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Han montado un fieston y la vecina se ha quejado , la policia ha ido para disolver la fiesta y poner multa .
> 
> Vamos las cosas que me pasaban en los 90s con 18 años en casa de mis amigos pero sin tanto "alerta roja" , sencillamente nos comiamos la multa y parabamos el fieston . Lo unico mal que veo es que entraran sin la orden y sin ser una emergencia , ya sea con o sin el permiso .



Yo recuerdo que montábamos unos fiestorros de cojones en Pamplona en los 90 y venían los municipales una y otra vez alertados por los vecinos y JAMAS se les ocurrió poner una pezuña dentro del piso. Avisaban e incluso podían llegar a sancionar si los decibelios tal y cual pero coño, no eran tan gilipollas de incumplir la ley de esta manera tan cándida. Y eran municipales.. estos son del CNP y han hecho un pan como unas hostias y encima siendo grabados. Hay que ser torpes.


----------



## Herodotez (15 May 2020)

Pioneer001 dijo:


> Brutal ver al facherío patrio ahora en contra de la poli. Cómo era, ¿la policía es la ley? ¿Es la democracia? ¿Dónde quedó este discurso?



No te líes, la frase es 

"Nadie está por encima de la ley"

Steven Seagal haciendo de poli jodiendo a polis corruptos

¿Ves la analogía o te hago un croquis con muñecos?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

Hombre de Dios, es una falta administrativa, sobra toda la actuacion policial, se toma nota del que abre la puerta que se identifica y se remite el informe, si es un albardado del 15, no tenia mas misterio, se termina la fiestah y todos a dormir, no tiene mas

Pero no, tienen que entrar a registrar un domicilio particular sin orden judicial preguntando a un borracho en su casa que esta pasando y hacer inspeccion ocular del lugar sin tener la mas minima autorizacion y saltandose todo, para que cojones se complican tanto?

El policia paisano ni se identifica como agente y esta dentro del domicilio, es demencial todo

Por eso se libran de lejos los chavales de la sancion administrativa y los policias se van a comer un marron por metetes

No tiene justificacion, son ganas de complicarse la vida


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

¿Cómo? ¿Y a un juez qué coño le importa si viven ahí o no? Si el decreto del estado de alarma ni siquiera tiene régimen sancionador, ¿de qué se les acusaría exactamente?

Que la actuación de los policías es ajustada a derecho de acuerdo, pero ahí sólo les van a poder acusar de desobediencia, aparte que está documentada. El resto son pajas mentales.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

La policia no entra en los domicilios ni solicita entrar, menos a un albardado a las dos de la mañana borracho, sinceramente, eso no lo hacen los agentes de la ley en este pais, toman nota y denuncian, fin

Estos se han extralimitado de largo, el de paisano embozado mas aun, ni si quiera se ha identificado como policia y es el que mas requiere documentaciones, para requerirlas tiene que identificarse y pedirla asi en un domicilio particular no esta claro que pueda tal y como ha traspasado el umbral de la puerta

Veremos, si van al juzgado llevaran abogado y tienen derecho a tutela judicial efectiva y presuncion de inocencia

El video lo complica todo, lo de que ellos sean los autores, la carga de prueba recae sobre los policias, han de demostrarlo, de momento son inocentes, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario

Las sanciones si no estan bien propuestas son invalidas, se les puede venir abajo y encontrarse ellos con un marron mas gordo en su actuacion policial

Yo no quiero policias asi en las calles, no son profesionales, y hay mucho policia muy profesional, estos no lo son

Asi funciona un estado derecho


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

Correcto, estoy de acuerdo 100%. Pero es que has dicho antes que el juez les va a pedir pruebas de que viven ahí, y eso es lo que yo no veo. Esas consideraciones en todo caso serán para delegación del gobierno si les quiere sancionar por lo que les salga de las pelotas, que ya veremos.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Si les deja pasar les deja pasar con todas las consecuencias, porque ellos harán su trabajo que entre otras cosas consiste en hacer averiguaciones para comprobar si ha habido delitos o infracciones. En este caso dicen que les llamó una vecina quejándose del ruido y diciendo que había más gente ahí de la que vive normalmente y que por tanto se estaban saltando el estado de alarma, así que una vez que les deja pasar lo que hacen es buscar a esa gente por el piso.



Vale, aunque así fuera, insisto, ¿y no hay derecho de revocación? Tiene que haberlo. Les dejas entrar pero también decides cuándo deben salir.
Y hay otro tema, hay un chaval gritándoles que se vayan fuera y no se van porque dicen que "él no vive ahí"... eso es un poco cogido por los pelos, ¿no?

Imagínate que la policía llega a una casa donde viven dos personas, uno les dice "pasen pasen" y el otro "no pasen! no los quiero aquí". ¿A quién tiene que hacer caso la policía? Ante la duda yo diría que al más restrictivo de los dos, y no presuponer que no vive ahí. Y lo mismo con el derecho de revocación.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

No puedes entrar en un domicilio con un tio todo borracho, porque lo estaba, igual ni se acuerdo lo que te dijo, de 1º policia, macho, que los profesionales no se mojan, toman nota, denuncian y ya le sancionaran, luego si el dueño es requerido en el juzgado ya explicara lo que tenga que explicar sereno, no borracho en su domicilio

Los agentes tiene veracidad hasta que les graban un video de una penosa actuacion, en ese momento se registra parte de la intervencion y es realmente sancionable por parte de los policias, entrar en un domicilio presionando a un borracho a la puerta y pidiendo documentaciones, uno embozado de paisano que ni se identifica como agente de la ley cuando esta dentro

Cuando los echan se identifica con la placa, sabe que la ha cagado a colores, empieza a bajar la chuleria y el matonismo, su actuacion de enmarcar

Veremos, son tan chulos y lerdos esos agentes que iran al juzgado, van a flipar


----------



## El idiota (15 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> La policia no entra en los domicilios ni solicita entrar, menos a un albardado a las dos de la mañana borracho, sinceramente, eso no lo hacen los agentes de la ley en este pais, toman nota y denuncian, fin
> 
> Estos se han extralimitado de largo, el de paisano embozado mas aun, ni si quiera se ha identificado como policia y es el que mas requiere documentaciones, para requerirlas tiene que identificarse y pedirla asi en un domicilio particular no esta claro que pueda tal y como ha traspasado el umbral de la puerta
> 
> ...



Lo de que no solicita entrar.... no habre visto veces lo de ¿Puedo pasar caballero? simplemente se les dice que no y arreglado, el dueño la lio y con el video y el escarnio publico que por cierto, esta prohibido grabar y publicarlo para escarnio, otra que se a van a comer ellos, riete tu de lo que van a tener que pagar.

Eso o el abogado la ha liado, pero raro me parece, si no quiere que el colegio de abogados mire su licencia con lupa

PD: Lo de la policia lo he visto mas de una vez y de 2 en carnes propias asi que..... o te puedes fiar de la policia que cuando le quitan el permiso se van o de un borracho que quiere escaquear el bulto por montar una fiesta, dejarles entrar, luego desdecirse y publicarlo en la prensa y darse publicidad e imagino que cobrar dinero. Tu eliges.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Correcto, estoy de acuerdo 100%. Pero es que has dicho antes que el juez les va a pedir pruebas de que viven ahí, y eso es lo que yo no veo. Esas consideraciones en todo caso serán para delegación del gobierno si les quiere sancionar por lo que les salga de las pelotas, que ya veremos.



Vamos a ver, tengo dos preguntas:

1) ¿Es desobediencia a la autoridad negarte a autentificarte estando dentro de una casa?

2) Aunque lo fuera, ¿cómo cojones lo van a encausar si no saben quién es?  ¿O su amigo tiene la obligación de identificarlo? ¿Y si no lo hace qué delito es? Pregunto.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> No puedes entrar en un domicilio con un tio todo borracho, porque lo estaba, igual ni se acuerdo lo que te dijo, de 1º policia, macho, que los profesionales no se mojan, toman nota, denuncian y ya le sancionaran, luego si el dueño es requerido en el juzgado ya explicara lo que tenga que explicar sereno, no borracho en su domicilio
> 
> Los agentes tiene veracidad hasta que les graban un video de una penosa actuacion, en ese momento se registra parte de la intervencion y es realmente sancionable por parte de los policias, entrar en un domicilio presionando a un borracho a la puerta y pidiendo documentaciones, uno embozado de paisano que ni se identifica como agente de la ley cuando esta dentro
> 
> ...



Ciertamente tampoco puedes meterte con una muchacha borracha en un portal si vas con varios... por ese lado parece que tienes razón y se considera abuso. Al menos si es muchacha, si es muchacho ya no lo sé.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Lo de que no solicita entrar.... no habre visto veces lo de ¿Puedo pasar caballero? simplemente se les dice que no y arreglado, el dueño la lio y con el video y el escarnio publico que por cierto, esta prohibido grabar y publicarlo para escarnio, otra que se a van a comer ellos, riete tu de lo que van a tener que pagar.
> 
> Eso o el abogado la ha liado, pero raro me parece, si no quiere que el colegio de abogados mire su licencia con lupa



Un policia abezado en una falta administrativa con un tio papa en la puerta no entra, es temarario, porque esta claro que el tio esta pedo, no sabe ni lo que dice, asi que si el policia le ve bebido, toma nota y le dice, vayase a dormir


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Lo de que no solicita entrar.... no habre visto veces lo de ¿Puedo pasar caballero? simplemente se les dice que no y arreglado, el dueño la lio y con el video y el escarnio publico que por cierto, esta prohibido grabar y publicarlo para escarnio, otra que se a van a comer ellos, riete tu de lo que van a tener que pagar.
> 
> Eso o el abogado la ha liado, pero raro me parece, si no quiere que el colegio de abogados mire su licencia con lupa



¿Quién dice que lo han publicado para escarnio? Te lo pregunto de verdad. ¿No pueden argüir otras razones?


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tengo dos preguntas:
> 
> 1) ¿Es desobediencia a la autoridad negarte a autentificarte estando dentro de una casa?
> 
> 2) Aunque lo fuera, ¿cómo cojones lo van a encausar si no saben quién es?  ¿O su amigo tiene la obligación de identificarlo? ¿Y si no lo hace qué delito es? Pregunto.



Sí, es un delito de desobediencia. Al estar dentro de la casa no se lo pueden llevar a comisaría a identificarle, así que el saber quién es o no ya sería problema del pitufo/madero/picoleto.

Por otra parte a lo que no estás obligado es a contestar a la puerta. Si llama la policía y sabes que son ellos, con no abrir ni contestar ya vale.


----------



## El idiota (15 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Un policia abezado en una falta administrativa con un tio papa en la puerta no entra, es temarario, porque esta claro que el tio esta pedo, no sabe ni lo que dice, asi que si el policia le ve bebido, toma nota y le dice, vayase a dormir



Sera o no sera, yo solo he dicho que lo de puedo pasar caballero... lo he visto masde una vez y de 2, seguramente se lo preguntaron, iba borracho dijo que si y se lio, ya que la policia si es "listo", se daria cuenta que era una fiesta y que habia mas gente que no era la que vivia en ese casa, como se ha demostrado.... ya me diras que ha hecho mal la policia.....


----------



## El idiota (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Quién dice que lo han publicado para escarnio? Te lo pregunto de verdad. ¿No pueden argüir otras razones?




Jajajajajaj, eso lo va a decir el juez...... y ya te digo que no tiene pinta de que sea por otra cosa.

«_El uso no autorizado de imágenes o datos personales o profesionales de autoridades o miembros de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad que pueda poner en peligro la seguridad personal o familiar de los agentes, de las instalaciones protegidas o en riesgo el éxito de una operación, con respeto al derecho fundamental a la información_». 

Tu diras........


----------



## Lord Vader (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿O su amigo tiene la obligación de identificarlo? ¿Y si no lo hace qué delito es?



¿Y si no sabe quien es? No se, imagina que solo se conocen_ de vista_, por ejemplo. ¿Te imaginas que dijeran que llamó al timbre, y le abrieron, solo un rato antes que llegara la policía?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

No te preocupes, en el juzgado se va tener que identificar con numero placa y liderando una intervencion policial, los compañeros tambien han de responder por dejarle actuar sino estaba de servicio o formaba parte de la patrulla, el marron mas gordo

Y si, los embozados mosquean mucho, ademas de no identificarse como policias, el y la mujer, vamos, iran todos a responder de la actuacion, que hacian alli todos, posiblemente haya sorpresas, por eso le molesta que le graben, ni te cuento ahora que lo hemos visto todo

Se le va caer el cocido si encima la patrulla que envian el no tenia que ver nada, tendra que justificar su presencia alli tambien


----------



## El idiota (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tengo dos preguntas:
> 
> 1) ¿Es desobediencia a la autoridad negarte a autentificarte estando dentro de una casa?
> 
> 2) Aunque lo fuera, ¿cómo cojones lo van a encausar si no saben quién es?  ¿O su amigo tiene la obligación de identificarlo? ¿Y si no lo hace qué delito es? Pregunto.



Por último, es importante destacar en cuando a desobediencia a la autoridad, la existencia del artículo 556 del Código Penal, que dice que _"Serán castigados con la pena de prisión de tres meses a un año o multa de seis a dieciocho meses, los que, sin estar comprendidos en el artículo 550, resistieren o desobedecieren gravemente a la autoridad o sus agentes en el ejercicio de sus funciones"_ y por otro lado el artículo 36 de la Ley de Protección de Seguridad Ciudadana que tipifica como infracción grave sancionada con un *mínimo de 601 euros*: _"La desobediencia o la resistencia a la autoridad o a sus agentes en el ejercicio de sus funciones, cuando no sean constitutivas de delito, así como la negativa a identificarse a requerimiento de la autoridad o de sus agentes o la alegación de datos falsos o inexactos en los procesos de identificación_


Si te sirve,.siempre te puedes negar nadie dice que no-....


Art. 20 de la Ley Orgánica 192 sobre protección de la Seguridad Ciudadana:

Artículo 20.

1. Los agentes de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad podrán requerir, en el ejercicio de sus funciones de indagación o prevención, la identificación de las personas y realizar las comprobaciones pertinentes en la vía pública O EN EL LUGAR DONDE SE HUBIERE HECHO EL REQUERIMIENTO, siempre que el conocimiento de la identidad de las personas requeridas fuere necesario para el ejercicio de las funciones de protección de la seguridad que a los agentes encomiendan la presente Ley y la Ley Orgánica de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad.

Negarse puede traer consecuencias:

2. De no lograrse la identificación por cualquier medio, y cuando resulte necesario a los mismos fines del apartado anterior, los agentes, para impedir la comisión de un delito o falta, o al objeto de sancionar una infracción, podrán requerir a quienes no pudieran ser identificados a que les acompañen a dependencias próximas y que cuenten con medios adecuados para realizar las diligencias de identificación, a estos solos efectos y por el tiempo imprescindible.

Y persistir en la negativa de acompañar a los agentes puede también conllevar, según el mismo artículo:

4. En los casos de resistencia o negativa infundada a identificarse o a realizar voluntariamente las comprobaciones o practicas de identificación, se estará a lo dispuesto en el Código Penal y en la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal.


----------



## Lobotomizado (15 May 2020)

Dmtry dijo:


> Que duros son estos tipos con el ciudadano medio, si entran así en casa de un gitano de las 3000 ya no sale para contarlo, pero claro ahí ni se les ocurre. Chusma con placas, luego que vengan a pedir equiparación...



Vale, equiparación no, pero una gigante de peperoni sí que les podemos llevar.


----------



## Calderillas (15 May 2020)

Allanamiento, coacciones y abuso de autoridad. Ahí lo dejo. Y lo llevo gratis, oiga...


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

Calderillas dijo:


> Allanamiento, coacciones y abuso de autoridad. Ahí lo dejo. Y lo llevo gratis, oiga...



Y esos policias tendran que justificar si formaban parte del operativo enviado, es exagerado, 7 policias, suena rarisimo, con policias de paisano que no se identifican al traspasar el umbral de la puerta, es muy rara esa intervencion policial en una falta administrativa


----------



## El idiota (15 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Y esos policias tendran que justificar si formaban parte del operativo enviado, es exagerado, 7 policias, suena rarisimo, con policias de paisano que no se identifican al traspasar el umbral de la puerta, es muy rara esa intervencion policial en una falta administrativa



Mis cojones, recuerdo cuando iba a un bajo de un amigo y un dia al salir del mismo nos encontramos a 4 policias uniformados y 2 de paisano, 6 para un bajo en que el que estaban 3 personas y yo que salia 4 en total,a a veces creo que los burbujeros viven en otra mundo paralelo y que jamas han sido jovenes o han visto a la policia actuar.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (15 May 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Mis cojones, recuerdo cuando iba a un bajo de un amigo y un dia al salir del mismo nos encontramos a 4 policias uniformados y 2 de paisano, 6 para un bajo en que el que estaban 3 personas y yo que salia 4 en total,a a veces creo que los burbujeros viven en otra mundo paralelo y que jamas han sido jovenes o han visto a la policia actuar.



No se, para esto, estamos hablando de una trabajo de la policia local, unos niñatos de fiesta, 7 policias del CNP, varios de paisano, no me jodas, brutal, no?


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Sí, es un delito de desobediencia. Al estar dentro de la casa no se lo pueden llevar a comisaría a identificarle, así que el saber quién es o no ya sería problema del pitufo/madero/picoleto.
> 
> Por otra parte a lo que no estás obligado es a contestar a la puerta. Si llama la policía y sabes que son ellos, con no abrir ni contestar ya vale.



De acuerdo, pero contéstame a la segunda pregunta, por favor.

Aunque hay quien dice que ya los han identificado, y me pregunto cómo... y si habrán usado métodos ilegales (aunque sólo sea porque lo hayan hecho de espaldas a un juez).


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Jajajajajaj, eso lo va a decir el juez...... y ya te digo que no tiene pinta de que sea por otra cosa.
> 
> «_El uso no autorizado de imágenes o datos personales o profesionales de autoridades o miembros de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad que pueda poner en peligro la seguridad personal o familiar de los agentes, de las instalaciones protegidas o en riesgo el éxito de una operación, con respeto al derecho fundamental a la información_».
> 
> Tu diras........



Ahí el meollo es que se ponga en peligro la seguridad personal del agente, porque si la ley establece esa condición lo que está diciendo es que si no se cumple ese extremo es perfectamente legítimo el grabarles aun sin autorización.

Este caso es muy interpretable, porque en el vídeo yo no veo una clara intención vejatoria o de poner en peligro a nadie incitando un hipotético linchamiento social posterior. Simplemente graban la actuación y en todo momento se muestran correctos sin insultar a los agentes. Sería distinto a un caso famoso que sí le multaron por ese artículo, en el que se subió un vídeo de un policía a Facebook con un texto insertado que decía algo como: "así actúan estos hijos de puta", y ahí sí se puede interpretar que se está poniendo en peligro la seguridad del policía al alentar una animadversión contra su persona.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Jajajajajaj, eso lo va a decir el juez...... y ya te digo que no tiene pinta de que sea por otra cosa.
> 
> «_El uso no autorizado de imágenes o datos personales o profesionales de autoridades o miembros de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad que pueda poner en peligro la seguridad personal o familiar de los agentes, de las instalaciones protegidas o en riesgo el éxito de una operación, con respeto al derecho fundamental a la información_».
> 
> Tu diras........



Hombre yo no veo que hayan puesto en peligro a nadie, ni veo que lo que has puesto tenga nada que ver con lo de que la motivación sea con escarnio...

que de todos modos ese artículo es lo suficientemente vago como para encausar a discreción.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Y si no sabe quien es? No se, imagina que solo se conocen_ de vista_, por ejemplo. ¿Te imaginas que dijeran que llamó al timbre, y le abrieron, solo un rato antes que llegara la policía?



Lo sé, también pensé en eso. Ahora, si le pillan en la mentira, ¿eso es delito?


----------



## Lord Vader (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo sé, también pensé en eso. Ahora, si le pillan en la mentira, ¿eso es delito?



Siempre podrá decir que está bajo la influencia de algún tipo de substancia y poner el video como prueba.


----------



## mmm (15 May 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando empiezan quitándote el derecho a trabajar y el derecho a desplazarse y la gente en lugar de protestar aplauden a las ocho, van cogiendo más y más confianza, ojalá espabilemos todos



Niquelao


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

¡No por Dios! Un delito flagrante es el que sólo se puede evitar su resultado con la intervención inmediata del agente, el ejemplo típico de una persona apuñalando a otra. En el caso de una negativa a identificarse es tan fácil como denunciarlo y ya le llegará la sanción o la citación. Espero que no seas policía o que al menos no actúes de esa manera porque te vas a llevar un palo más pronto que tarde.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Por último, es importante destacar en cuando a desobediencia a la autoridad, la existencia del artículo 556 del Código Penal, que dice que _"Serán castigados con la pena de prisión de tres meses a un año o multa de seis a dieciocho meses, los que, sin estar comprendidos en el artículo 550, resistieren o desobedecieren gravemente a la autoridad o sus agentes en el ejercicio de sus funciones"_ y por otro lado el artículo 36 de la Ley de Protección de Seguridad Ciudadana que tipifica como infracción grave sancionada con un *mínimo de 601 euros*: _"La desobediencia o la resistencia a la autoridad o a sus agentes en el ejercicio de sus funciones, cuando no sean constitutivas de delito, así como la negativa a identificarse a requerimiento de la autoridad o de sus agentes o la alegación de datos falsos o inexactos en los procesos de identificación_
> 
> 
> Si te sirve,.siempre te puedes negar nadie dice que no-....
> ...



Ya, vamos, que hay que identificarse... pero insisto en que si te niegas hasta el final, no veo cómo van a encausarte si no saben quién eres. 



Evidentemente mejor que no te hayan visto la cara...

Y te digo más: ¿qué pruebas tienen de que te intentaron identificar y te negaste? ¿Su palabra? ¡Vamos no me jodas! En la calle si te niegas, te llevan a comisaría, pero en tu casa no pueden. Así que... no veo nada claro eso, por mucho que cuenten con presunción de veracidad, de decir que te pidieron identificación y no quisiste. Provoca indefensión total en el acusado.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

Lo que digan en ese vídeo me come los huevos, básicamente. La jurisprudencia es muy clara. Si fuese un delito flagrante no identificarse podrían entrar en todas las casas okupas simplemente pidiendo el DNI tres veces, como el que dice Ábrete Sésamo. Obviamente no es así.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Lo que digan en ese vídeo me come los huevos, básicamente. La jurisprudencia es muy clara. Si fuese un delito flagrante no identificarse podrían entrar en todas las casas okupas simplemente pidiendo el DNI tres veces, como el que dice Ábrete Sésamo. Obviamente no es así.



Al que le hablas, en otros hilos ya vimos que era o fue cajero, acabó amargado, se cree celta... en fin... y más taradeces que ha soltado por su morro. 

Por lo demás, lo que dices es lo que he dicho hace nada: la indefensión que provoca el que estando en tu casa, puedan decir que te negaste a identificarte. Lo mismo que te da fuerzas en tu argumento de que no pueden entrar por eso, creo que también me las podría dar "a mí" en lo de que no puedan multar por eso.


----------



## El idiota (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya, vamos, que hay que identificarse... pero insisto en que si te niegas hasta el final, no veo cómo van a encausarte si no saben quién eres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*La presunción de veracidad que gozan los Agentes de la Autoridad en vía administrativa encuentra su apoyo en los siguientes artículos*:

Por lo que se refiere a los actos administrativos, el Art. 38 ,Ley 39/2015, de 1 de octubre establece que "los actos de las Administraciones Públicas sujetos al Derecho Administrativo serán ejecutivos con arreglo a lo dispuesto en esta Ley", mientras que el apdo.1 del Art. 39 ,Ley 39/2015, de 1 de octubre dispone que estos "se presumirán válidos y producirán efectos desde la fecha en que se dicten, salvo que en ellos se disponga otra cosa."

Por lo que se refiere al Art. 52 ,Ley Orgánica 4/2015, de 30 de marzo, de protección de la seguridad ciudadana, se dice expresamente que _“En los procedimientos sancionadores que se instruyan en las materias objeto de esta Ley, las denuncias, atestados o actas formulados por los agentes de la autoridad en ejercicio de sus funciones que hubiesen presenciado los hechos, previa ratificación en el caso de haber sido negados por los denunciados, constituirán base suficiente para adoptar la resolución que proceda, salvo prueba en contrario y sin perjuicio de que aquéllos deban aportar al expediente todos los elementos probatorios disponibles”_



Arreglado, joder que esto no es cosa nueva.... con la ley mordaza muchas de estas cosas dejaron de ser penales y pasaron a ser administrativas, mas indefension del ciudadano, ahora os enterais...... claro que si


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

¡No! Para que haya flagrancia tiene que haber una necesidad de intervención urgente para evitar la consumación del delito o la destrucción de pruebas. Otra consideración menos obvia que ha establecido la jurisprudencia es que el delito sea autoevidente, que el mismo hecho sirva como prueba, es decir, que si me pillan apuñalando a alguien es evidente que soy culpable como mínimo de un delito de lesiones, sin necesidad de mayor averiguación, sin embargo si me niego a identificarme, ante un tercero no sería evidente que estoy cometiendo un delito, y para demostrar que lo estoy haciendo necesitarían pruebas o evidencias, como por ejemplo que el policía está en uno de los supuestos en los que me puede pedir la documentación. Es decir, que no es autoevidente que esté cometiendo un delito si no le doy a alguien mi DNI.

Esto es así, es jurisprudencia. El tema de los delitos flagrantes está ampliamente tratado porque regularmente puede llevar a abusos de todo tipo.


----------



## Nefersen (15 May 2020)

Mira por donde la izmierda y la ultra-ultra-ultrísima derecha vamos a coincidir:

LA LEY MORDAZA ES UNA PUTA MIERDA LIBERTICIDA!!!


----------



## eL PERRO (15 May 2020)

Partiendo de la base de que defiendo que el domicilio es inviolable... una vez he sabido que se trataba de una pandillita de MARICONES que estaban alli de borrachera y montando jaleo jodiendo a la gente y SALTANDOSE LA CUARENTENA... lo mejor que podrian haber hecho los vecinos es tocarles al timbre y romperles la puta cara en cuanto asomaran


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

Un delito flagrante de desobediencia a la autoridad es un absurdo conceptual por lo que te he dicho que el propio hecho no sirve como prueba. ¿Cómo sabes si alguien ha desobedecido? Hay que probarlo, hay que investigarlo, ergo no es flagrante. En ningún caso.

Y lo que dices que la ley habilita a detener a particulares no va en contra de lo que digo, al contrario, refuerza mi argumento. Si no enseñarle el DNI a alguien fuese un delito flagrante, según tú el panadero de la esquina que casualmente pasa por allí podría detenerte y ponerte a disposición judicial. ¿No ves que es una tontería?


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

Ah vale, con esta frase ya me dejas claro que no eres ni policía ni abogado. Ya lo sospechaba, pero me quedo más tranquilo.

Las leyes son una cosa, luego están las sentencias de los tribunales al aplicarlas creando jurisprudencia, que también es fuente de Derecho. Este caso está ampliamente tratado en sentencias tanto del Supremo como el Constitucional, y los límites que han establecido a su aplicación son los que te he puesto.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

¿?

Me parece que has visto muchas películas americanas. La jurisprudencia en España es fundamento de Derecho de aplicación obligada, tiene la misma fuerza que la Ley.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

A saber lo que has aportado tú. Yo lo que te digo es que si el Supremo dice que un delito flagrante es una cosa, es esa cosa, no otra. Y un delito de desobediencia JAMÁS puede ser flagrante, por definición.

Te pongo un ejemplo: Un tío de paisano le pide a una persona por la calle que se identifique, y ésta se niega porque no sabe si quien se lo pide es policía o qué. Tú eres un tercero que ve la escena desde la acera de enfrente: ¿Está cometiendo un delito el que se niega a identificarse? ¿Podrías asegurarlo más allá de cualquier duda? y por tanto ¿podrías tú como particular detener a esa persona que no le enseña el DNI a otra?

Creo que se entiende.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

No es absurdo, es uno de los requisitos para que un delito sea flagrante: que el propio hecho sirva como prueba, que sea evidente ante los sentidos. ¿Cuándo una persona le pide la identificación a otra y se niega es evidente ante los sentidos que se está cometiendo un delito? La respuesta no puede ser otra que NO. Y si me discutes ese punto es que simplemente tienes ganas de discutir por discutir. No es flagrante, te pongas como te pongas. Por eso ningún policía entra a un domicilio particular por muy seguro que esté de que los que están dentro son okupas o por que se nieguen a identificarse. Jamás lo hará porque saben un mínimo de leyes y son conscientes de que si hacen eso se meten en un marrón importante.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

Precisamente el delito de lesiones es el primero que te he puesto como ejemplo de flagrante. Si yo le meto un puñetazo en la cara o le clavo una navaja a alguien es evidente que estoy cometiendo un ilícito penal, es autoevidente, el propio hecho es una prueba, cualquiera que lo vea lo sabe: es flagrante.

Que alguien le pida un DNI a otra persona no.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

La RAE no es fuente de Derecho.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)




----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por lo demás, lo que dices es lo que he dicho hace nada: la indefensión que provoca el que estando en tu casa, puedan decir que te negaste a identificarte. Lo mismo que te da fuerzas en tu argumento de que no pueden entrar por eso, creo que también me las podría dar "a mí" en lo de que no puedan multar por eso.



Sí, sí te pueden multar. Es uno de los supuestos recogidos en la ley de seguridad ciudadana. Y en este caso concreto hay pruebas gráficas en vídeo que demuestran que se negó a identificarse, así que aunque lo llevase al contencioso lo tendría perdido.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Sí, sí te pueden multar. Es uno de los supuestos recogidos en la ley de seguridad ciudadana. Y en este caso concreto hay pruebas gráficas en vídeo que demuestran que se negó a identificarse, así que aunque lo llevase al contencioso lo tendría perdido.



Vamos a ver... 

Te pongo otro ejemplo. Estás en tu casa, llega un policía, se identifica y te ordena que salgas de tu casa. ¿Es un delito de desobediencia si no lo haces?


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (15 May 2020)




----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> Te pongo otro ejemplo. Estás en tu casa, llega un policía, se identifica y te ordena que salgas de tu casa. ¿Es un delito de desobediencia si no lo haces?



Pasad de los canicias del foro: en casa no hay identificaciones, no hay mas, salvo que esteis dandole una paliza a alguien y lo esté oyendo todo Dios.

Por tanto no hay delito de desobediencia.

Si hay que identificar a alguien sin delito flagrante, para eso estam los jueces, no lo decide un policía, faltaría.


----------



## allseeyingeye (15 May 2020)

TODO FAKE

GUERRA HIBRIDA

DESPERTAD A LO QUE NO SE HAYAN ENTERADO
LA SOLUCION NO PASA POR PARTIDOS NI IDEOLOGIAS
SI "SE VA SANCHEZ" VENDRA OTRO IGUAL O PEOR
no va a haber cambios politicos
va a haber 

cambuio de 





VOSOTROS Y VUESTRAM MENTALIDAD
O PARA ADATARSE AL NWO SATANICO ANTIHUMANO


O PARA CARGARSELO Y HACER ALGO TOTALMENTE DIFERENTE

v


​


----------



## NPI (15 May 2020)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Donde esta la primera parte?



No hay primera parte, porque los interesados no la han subido a Twitter, por ende, ahí se demostraría la verdad o la falsedad muy bien orquestada, que fue grabada en un sábado por la noche.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> Te pongo otro ejemplo. Estás en tu casa, llega un policía, se identifica y te ordena que salgas de tu casa. ¿Es un delito de desobediencia si no lo haces?



No porque sería una actuación arbitraria. ¿Por qué va a tu casa? ¿porque se aburre? En este caso les habían llamado los vecinos y tenían indicios de que se estaba cometiendo alguna infracción, por lo que la petición de que se identifiquen es completamente legítima y no se pueden negar.

Lo que no es obligatorio es contestar al timbre. Podrían haber ignorado a la policía y no habría pasado nada.


----------



## Gamelin (15 May 2020)

Interesante. Hemos podido ver el final pero no el principio


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (15 May 2020)

Vaya vaya, ¿ no decías que en cualquier sitio?, ahora "ejjjj que hay indizioh".

La llamada de una vecina no es un indicio de nada melón, ¿ donde está la grabación de audio con el sononetro con Inmision de ruido supeior a umbral legal?. Sino cualquier canicia podria entrar en cualquier casa usando como excusa una llamada de su madre desde la rotonda.

Además los problemas de ruido los trata la.policia local, basta oposición de un ocupante para que no puedan entrar etc.

El del video de You Tube es subnormal directamente, ahora hacer una fiesta o que se rompa un vaso seran crímenes, como si no pudiera hacer una fiesta en mi casa, no sabe que decir.para justificar el abuso policial.

La LPD no se aplica a domicilio pedazo de ignorante, a joderse, no haber allanado.

Los indicios de delito o infracción son la motivación para la identificación peeeero como deberias saber y no sabes:

- Estan obligados a explicarla al ciudadano y no lo hacen, lo que insica motivación espurea.
- Los ciudadanos que os pagamos el sueldo no tenemos que atander requerimientos de identificación "por mis cojones de FP en Avila" en ningún lugar, y hoy en dia cualquiera pueda estar grabando.

Meteleo en la cabeza: domicilio=especial protección en la Ley de leyes y es de rango superior, el d domicilio no está en los supuestos de "donde estuviera", no hay delito flagrante, ni indicios de nada pero un indicio de infracción no jistifica la identificacion en el domicilio ni mucho menos el allanamiento de morada.

No hay pues desobediencia.


----------



## jorgitonew (15 May 2020)

No os olvidéis que unos policías sin mascarilla entran en casa de un tipo en pleno estado de alarma. Fijaos en el vídeo que hay policías sin mascarilla dentro del piso

Tampoco olvidéis que hay un policía que cuando se le está diciendo que se vaya del piso pone el pie en la puerta para evitar que cierren la puerta

Por último, recordad que una persona puede pasar la cuarentena donde te salga de los huevos, no tienes porqué pasarla donde estés empadronado

Y otra cosa más, en ese piso de 3 habitaciones hay 5 personas reunidas. Pueden estar viviendo juntas sin problemas como podría estar viviendo una familia de 3 hijos y sin necesidad estar empadronadas ni historias


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (15 May 2020)

Analfabeto tu payaso, vente por aqui y me lo dices a la cara.

Y en el domicilio no hay identificaciones canicia, ni es de aplicacion la LPD, yo mismo he dado puerta a listillos como esos y no ha pasado nada.

Las identificaciones deben ser motivadas y hay qye infirmar al ciudadano de las razones.


----------



## JonasMartell (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú qué eres, poli?
> 
> No sé si tienes razón, ojo. Pero huele muy raro lo que dices. El domicilio es inviolable en todos los sentidos, incluyendo que no te inoportunen.
> 
> Tal y como yo lo veo, en cualquier país serio (y España no lo es así que igual no es así), tú podrías decir "caballeros, estoy cagando, vuelvan en otro momento".



Léete la ley, no tienes porque fiarte de mí. Lo pone bien claro *en vía pública o donde sea requerido*


----------



## Matriarca (15 May 2020)

me descojono con el tocho obsceno del cm picoleto. estáis en todos lados menos donde tenéis que estar. España país de okupas y pagapensiones con delitos de violación impunes.


----------



## Pioneer001 (15 May 2020)

Herodotez dijo:


> No te líes, la frase es
> 
> "Nadie está por encima de la ley"
> 
> ...




Yo no soy el que cambia de discurso cuando la policía va a por unos o a por otros. Me parece que no es a mi al que has de hacer un croquis.


----------



## Gauntlet (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> También les han grabado cuando ya estaban fuera.



Cllaro, mientras tenias a un policia impidiendo que el propietario cerrara la puerta


----------



## Gauntlet (15 May 2020)

A ti se te olvida, que sois policias, no jueces. Desde luego habria que haceros un examen cada cierto tiempo y limpiar el cuerpo de chusma que es lo que son los que entran en ese domicilio, intentan provocar a los inquilinos de la casa y luego los insultan. Si tu crees que eso es una actuación correcta deberia de ir a la puta calle junto a ellos


----------



## amanciortera (15 May 2020)

Suerte tenéis de que seamos más profesionales que eso. Por suerte siguen siendo mayoría los ciudadanos que no entran a hacer estas valoraciones de las actuaciones policiales 


Menudo tonito condescendiente........ al final nos haceis un favor a la ciudadania y todo con esas actuaciones tan chulescas. Vais a tener muuuucho trabajo en los próximos meses, ahorrad fuerzas que os harán falta.


----------



## mapachën (15 May 2020)

Hacer vuestro trabajo, que no es ese, es el de poner coto a los desmanes gitanos, que en palma tenéis un chocho fino montado y no hacéis nada... fuertes co el débil y débiles con el fuerte... vais a comer piedras cuando los que cotizamos nos vayamos de hispanistan.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (15 May 2020)

El problema que hay aquí es que un estado de alarma no impide la reunión de personas, eso es un estado de excepción y aquí se está asumiendo que la reunión de personas está prohibida.

Lo primero que tienen que hacer los chavales es empezar por ahí, porque en el momento que digan eso toda la intervención policial se viene abajo


----------



## Mitsou (15 May 2020)

Intentar defender una actuación más propia de canis de discoteca que de profesionales es lo que os desacredita. Ponéis el corporativismo por encima de la ley y del sentido común. La actitud del tipejo de verde, diciendo que no puede grabarle (¡lo que faltaba!), lo del pie en la puerta, las amenazas una vez fuera... Que los del piso fueran esto o lo otro no importa, se supone que los profesionales y los que tienen que mantener la sangre fría son los policías, esos mismos que luego cuando tienen gitanos o moros delante no son tan chulos.

Y por cierto, sigue sin explicarme nadie qué hace un policía de paisano en una intervención así, incluso qué hacen 5 policías (y otros dos que decían que había abajo) para identificar y proponer para sanción a 5 personas


----------



## DEREC (15 May 2020)

Cinco policías para para resolver un asunto tan grave como un cumpleaños. En el que no van a solucionar nada, puesto que ya se habrán pasado todos los virus posibles, y lo empeoran entrando ellos, ademas sin mascarilla.

Mientras tanto menas, chusma y morralla importada campando a sus anchas por ahi.

Por cierto, ¿han detenido ya a alguien por el asesinato de un agricultor hace unos dias? ¿o es mas importante revisar bolsas de supermercado?


----------



## PROBLANCO (15 May 2020)




----------



## remerus (15 May 2020)

Esta claro que lo que han hecho es totalmente ilegal y deben ser sancionados esos policías duramente, no pueden irrumpir asi en una casa, aunque parece ser que para entrar en casa de la paca la narcotraficante y demás basura hacen faltan el permiso y la autorización hasta del papa y de un ciudadano honrado lo atropellan de manera desproporcionada.


----------



## Funciovago (15 May 2020)

Luego ves a gorrillas, manteros... haciendo lo que les da la gana y no les hacen nada jajaja


----------



## Papo de luz (15 May 2020)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Parece que está en una casa sin orden judicial... lo que no se es si alguien les ha dejado pasar...



En este caso no hay intimidación ambiental ?


----------



## ENRABATOR (15 May 2020)

La policia perdiendo el tiempo en una reunion de amigos, 7 agentes como si hubieran ido a detener a un mafioso. El video es una escena tercermundista total. Luego pasa algo con algun gitano o mafioso y te mandan a tomar por culo y que te busques la vida


----------



## thx (15 May 2020)

_Llevóme de vuestros ojos
a su casa Fernán Gómez:
la oveja al lobo dejáis
como cobardes pastores.
¿Qué dagas no vi en mi pecho?
¿Qué desatinos enormes,
qué palabras, qué amenazas,
y qué delitos atroces,
por rendir mi castidad
a sus apetitos torpes?
Mis cabellos, ¿no lo dicen?
¿No se ven aquí los golpes
de la sangre y las señales?
¿Vosotros sois hombres nobles?

¿Vosotros padres y deudos?
¡Vosotros, que no se os rompen
las entrañas de dolor
de verme en tantos dolores,
ovejas sois: bien lo dice
de Fuenteovejuna el nombre!
Dadme unas armas a mí
pues sois piedras, pues sois bronces,
pues sois jaspes, pues sois tigres...
Tigres no, porque, feroces,
siguen quien roba sus hijos
matando los cazadores
antes que entren por el mar
y por sus ondas se arrojen;
liebres cobardes nacistes;
bárbaros sois, no españoles;
gallinas, ¡vuestras mujeres
Sufrís que otros hombres gocen!
Poneos ruecas en la cinta.
¿Para qué os ceñís estoques?_


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> No porque sería una actuación arbitraria. ¿Por qué va a tu casa? ¿porque se aburre? En este caso les habían llamado los vecinos y tenían indicios de que se estaba cometiendo alguna infracción, por lo que la petición de que se identifiquen es completamente legítima y no se pueden negar.
> 
> Lo que no es obligatorio es contestar al timbre. Podrían haber ignorado a la policía y no habría pasado nada.



Si algo es arbitrario o no lo decidirá un juez, no tú. Tú por lo pronto cometerías desobediencia, siguiendo tu lógica.

Pero para mí está ya clarísimo por qué no puede pedirte la identificación en tu casa, atento @Hic Sunt Dracones que tú eras de quienes lo decían pero no vi un argumento fuerte por tu parte. Y la respuesta por cierto la saco de un vídeo de una abogada hablando en este hilo:

La abogada Bárbara Royo dejando con el culo al aire a los periodistas y portavoces de sindicatos policiales.

Ella dice que la policía puede pedir la documentación si han sido invitados a entrar y están dentro de la casa (aunque dice que la negación no sería un delito, no queda claro por qué), pero ojo al dato porque el tema está en que no está nada claro que tuvieran autorización para entrar. Eso de "presunción de veracidad de la policía" que tanto se ha dicho por aquí no aplica aquí. Ojito porque esa policía se puede caer con todo el equipo. Ojito:

"La policía tiene que probar que tenían autorización para entrar, obviamente. No tiene que probar la negativa el dueño de la casa".

¿Os ha quedado claro?

Y lo de pedir la documentación a través de la puerta ESO NO TIENE NINGÚN SENTIDO. SI TÚ ESTÁS EN TU CASA Y NO QUIERES DEJAR ENTRAR A NADIE Y ESTÁS EN TU DERECHO, TAMPOCO TIENES POR QUÉ JUGAR A PASAR COSAS POR UN HUECO ABIERTO DE LA PUERTA. SENCILLAMENTE NO PUEDEN IDENTIFICARTE EN TU CASA.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si algo es arbitrario o no lo decidirá un juez, no tú. Tú por lo pronto cometerías desobediencia, siguiendo tu lógica.
> 
> Pero para mí está ya clarísimo por qué no puede pedirte la identificación en tu casa, atento @Hic Sunt Dracones que tú eras de quienes lo decían pero no vi un argumento fuerte por tu parte. Y la respuesta por cierto la saco de un vídeo de una abogada hablando en este hilo:
> 
> ...



Sí que pueden. Un domicilio no es un lugar donde no se aplique la ley. Los derechos respecto al domicilio se refieren a la inviolabilidad, pero por que llamen a tu puerta no están violando tu domicilio porque entonces habría que concluir que cuando el del Telepizza o los testigos de Jehová llaman al timbre también están violando la privacidad de tu casa, lo cual es absurdo.

En este caso en el propio vídeo los policías dicen que los vecinos llamaron al 091, así que hay motivos para presentarse, a no ser que me digas que han mentido y no es verdad, pero esas llamadas quedan registradas así que sería muy fácil comprobarlo. Si a partir de ahí no se quieren identificar, perfecto, están en su derecho y el policía no puede entrar a detenerles, pero la denuncia por desobediencia se la llevan igual.


----------



## Nefersen (15 May 2020)

Perdonad, pero con toda esta locura mucha gente da por hechas muchas cosas.

¿En qué parte del decreto ley del estado de alarma se prohibe expresamente reunirte en casa de alguien? ¿Alguien puede postear el artículo o párrafo? ¿O es quizá algo que "se dice" en la tele, y la policía toma como "ley", cuando luego no aparece en ninguna parte, como esas supuestas prohibiciones de no ir a un supermercado más lejos, o de comprar por debajo de 30 euros, o de que las misas están prohibidas... 

Menudo país de pandereta, con menos seguridad jurídica que Somalia (cuando estaba en guerra).


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Sí que pueden. Un domicilio no es un lugar donde no se aplique la ley. Los derechos respecto al domicilio se refieren a la inviolabilidad, pero por que llamen a tu puerta no están violando tu domicilio porque entonces habría que concluir que cuando el del Telepizza o los testigos de Jehová llaman al timbre también están violando la privacidad de tu casa, lo cual es absurdo.
> 
> En este caso en el propio vídeo los policías dicen que los vecinos llamaron al 091, así que hay motivos para presentarse, a no ser que me digas que han mentido y no es verdad, pero esas llamadas quedan registradas así que sería muy fácil comprobarlo. Si a partir de ahí no se quieren identificar, perfecto, están en su derecho y el policía no puede entrar a detenerles, pero la denuncia por desobediencia se la llevan igual.



No has leído mi mensaje o tienes mucho morro y te haces el loco. 
Te invito a leerlo de nuevo, no voy a contestarte lo que ya he dicho. No me hagas copiar y pegar...


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> No has leído mi mensaje o tienes mucho morro y te haces el loco.
> Te invito a leerlo de nuevo, no voy a contestarte lo que ya he dicho. No me hagas copiar y pegar...



He respondido a todo lo que has dicho en tu mensaje, no me he dejado nada. Si te refieres a algo en concreto dilo.


----------



## Javi084 (15 May 2020)

7 policías acuden para vigilar un cumpleaños y mientras tanto menas y demás gentuza que puebla nuestro país cometiendo delitos impunemente.

La actuación del sujeto de verde debe ser analizada y condenada por sus superiores y expulsarle inmediatamente del cuerpo. No se puede dar esa imagen de cani de discoteca.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> He respondido a todo lo que has dicho en tu mensaje, no me he dejado nada. Si te refieres a algo en concreto dilo.



Vamos, que me haces copiar y pegar. Tú lo has querido.

Empiezas diciendo que porque llamen a tu timbre no están violando tu domicilio, ¿¿Pero cuándo he dicho yo eso?? Te diría que te has inventado un hombre de paja pero voy a ser bueno e intentar ver en qué parte de mi mensaje has creído ver eso. Es más, te entro al juego y te digo: que te tocara el timbre repetidamente el de Telepizza mientras te pega golpes en la puerta y te grita cosas... no sé qué clase de delito sería si es que es alguno, que probablemente lo sea, pero que lo hiciera la policía estoy seguro de que es ilegal. Llámalo violar el domicilio o llámalo X. Porque si bien no están invadiendo tu casa con su cuerpo, sí lo están haciendo con sus sonidos...


Más cosas que he dicho y no has respondido:
"Si algo es arbitrario o no lo decidirá un juez, no tú. Tú por lo pronto cometerías desobediencia, siguiendo tu lógica."
Ahí me estaba refiriendo a si el policía te dijera "sal fuera" y dijeras no. Dijiste "si no hay un motivo puedes negarte" y no es así. Estarías desobedeciendo una orden y sería según tú un delito de desobediencia. Si crees que no había motivo ya lo denunciarás tú ante el juez después, pero tu deber es obedecer.
¿Adónde quiero llegar? Pues a que ese deber de obedecer es en la vía pública y no en tu domicilio.

Luego respondiste otra cosa que estará muy bien, podrá ser cierta (como lo que dices de que los vecinos llamaron), pero no responde en nada al resto de mi mensaje, que era éste:

_
La abogada Bárbara Royo dejando con el culo al aire a los periodistas y portavoces de sindicatos policiales.

Ella dice que la policía puede pedir la documentación si han sido invitados a entrar y están dentro de la casa (aunque dice que la negación no sería un delito, no queda claro por qué), pero ojo al dato porque el tema está en que no está nada claro que tuvieran autorización para entrar. Eso de "presunción de veracidad de la policía" que tanto se ha dicho por aquí no aplica aquí. Ojito porque esa policía se puede caer con todo el equipo. Ojito:

"La policía tiene que probar que tenían autorización para entrar, obviamente. No tiene que probar la negativa el dueño de la casa".

¿Os ha quedado claro?

Y lo de pedir la documentación a través de la puerta ESO NO TIENE NINGÚN SENTIDO. SI TÚ ESTÁS EN TU CASA Y NO QUIERES DEJAR ENTRAR A NADIE Y ESTÁS EN TU DERECHO, TAMPOCO TIENES POR QUÉ JUGAR A PASAR COSAS POR UN HUECO ABIERTO DE LA PUERTA. SENCILLAMENTE NO PUEDEN IDENTIFICARTE EN TU CASA._


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Voy a entresacar una parte de mi mensaje porque me interesa que la contestes en concreto:

Estás en tu casa. Te tocan el timbre. Te acercas y oyes desde el otro lado "es la policía, han llamado porque dicen que tiene montada una fiesta. Identifíquese".

Pues tal y como yo lo veo, si les preguntas y te dicen que no tienen orden judicial:

a) No tienes por qué abrir la puerta.
b) No puedes identificarte ante ellos porque para hacerlo deberías abrir la puerta y darles el DNI. 

Que el domicilio sea inviolable implica que no te pueden obligar a abrir la puerta. Y abrirla medio palmo para dar una identificación, ya sería abrir la puerta (y si dices "pues pásala por debajo de la puerta" puedes decir, desde que te duele la espalda hasta que no la encuentras, pasando porque les digas que no consigues pasarla por debajo de la puerta).


----------



## JIBA (15 May 2020)




----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 May 2020)




----------



## Gauntlet (15 May 2020)

La policia tiene miedo a los ciudadanos?
Los malos policias tienen miedo, aquellos que incumplen las leyes tienen miedo a los ciudadanos.
Los ciudadanos tenemos que grabar vuestras actuaciones para defendernos de los abusos policiales, porque es la unica manera que tenemos de desmostrar los hechos ya que vosotros teneis presunción de veracidad,
El corporativismo es el que os esta echando al pueblo encima, no los jueces, ni los politicos, vosotros solitos con vuestras actuaciones.
Si tuvieseis el mismo comportamiento con ladrones, traficantes, asesinos a lo mejor cambiaba nuestra opinión


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> "Si algo es arbitrario o no lo decidirá un juez, no tú. Tú por lo pronto cometerías desobediencia, siguiendo tu lógica."
> Ahí me estaba refiriendo a si el policía te dijera "sal fuera" y dijeras no. Dijiste "si no hay un motivo puedes negarte" y no es así. Estarías desobedeciendo una orden y sería según tú un delito de desobediencia. Si crees que no había motivo ya lo denunciarás tú ante el juez después, pero tu deber es obedecer.
> ¿Adónde quiero llegar? Pues a que ese deber de obedecer es en la vía pública y no en tu domicilio.



A ver. Por arbitrario estábamos hablando de la presencia de la policía en ese momento, y eso no lo tiene que decidir un juez porque ya se sabe que su presencia allí no era casual: alguien les había llamado, los del piso como poco estaban haciendo ruido y había indicios de que estaban incumpliendo el estado de alarma. Por lo tanto no es arbitrario que los policías estén ahí y pueden (y deben) identificar a todos los presentes por si tienen que proponerles para sanción.

El delito de desobediencia se refiere a incumplir órdenes legales. Un policía legalmente no te puede obligar a salir de tu casa, por lo tanto esa orden no la tienes por qué cumplir y no estás cometiendo un ilícito al no cumplirla. Sin embargo un policía sí te puede pedir la documentación estés donde estés, y por tanto si no lo haces sí estarías cometiendo desobediencia por mucho que estés en casa.

Respecto al mensaje anterior que has copiado, es la opinión de una abogada, que respeto pero no comparto. En este caso la valoración de si tenían permiso o no para entrar no se fundamenta en ninguna hipotética "presunción de veracidad", si no en el visionado del propio vídeo.


----------



## Ayios (15 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Voy a entresacar una parte de mi mensaje porque me interesa que la contestes en concreto:
> 
> Estás en tu casa. Te tocan el timbre. Te acercas y oyes desde el otro lado "es la policía, han llamado porque dicen que tiene montada una fiesta. Identifíquese".
> 
> ...



No te pueden obligar a abrir la puerta y tú no les puedes obligar a que no te denuncien por desobediencia. Una cosa no excluye la otra.

El mismo ejemplo sirve en la calle. Si te piden la identificación tú te puedes negar y no te pueden obligar a que se la des: ni te van a forzar ni te van a amenazar con una pistola. Pero eso no significa que la negativa no tenga consecuencias.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> A ver. Por arbitrario estábamos hablando de la presencia de la policía en ese momento, y eso no lo tiene que decidir un juez porque ya se sabe que su presencia allí no era casual: alguien les había llamado, los del piso como poco estaban haciendo ruido y había indicios de que estaban incumpliendo el estado de alarma. Por lo tanto no es arbitrario que los policías estén ahí y pueden (y deben) identificar a todos los presentes por si tienen que proponerles para sanción.
> 
> El delito de desobediencia se refiere a incumplir órdenes legales. Un policía legalmente no te puede obligar a salir de tu casa, por lo tanto esa orden no la tienes por qué cumplir y no estás cometiendo un ilícito al no cumplirla. Sin embargo un policía sí te puede pedir la documentación estés donde estés, y por tanto si no lo haces sí estarías cometiendo desobediencia por mucho que estés en casa.
> 
> Respecto al mensaje anterior que has copiado, es la opinión de una abogada, que respeto pero no comparto. En este caso la valoración de si tenían permiso o no para entrar no se fundamenta en ninguna hipotética "presunción de veracidad", si no en el visionado del propio vídeo.



Brevemente:

Si la desobediencia fuera sólo para órdenes lícitas, entonces no habría por qué hacer caso si la policía te dice "vete a casa" ya que según muchos el Estado de alarma aplicado es inconstitucional.

Pero te digo más, si fuera como estás diciendo entonces te puede negar prácticamente a cualquier orden, que aunque fuera lícita, puedes luego solicitar la eximente por desconocer la legalidad en ese sentido (tiene un nombre concreto esto que ahora no recuerdo). Es decir, imagínate que vas por la calle, la poli te dice que te identifiques y no lo haces... si lo que importa es si la orden era legítima o no podrías argumentar que CREÍAS que era ilegítima. Con esto espero haberte probado que el delito de desobediencia se produce por desobedecer a la autoridad, con independencia de si la orden era lícita o ilícita (evidentemente si hablamos de una ilicitud evidente es otra cosa, y aun así, seguramente podrías empezar a ser encausado por eso aunque luego saldrías absuelto).

Por último, respecto a la opinión de la abogada: en el vídeo no se les ve decir que sí, por lo tanto, aunque pensemos que efectivamente les dejaron pasar, no dejan de ser indicios o suposiciones, y la policía debería probar inequívocamente que les dejaron. Es lo que dice.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> No te pueden obligar a abrir la puerta y tú no les puedes obligar a que no te denuncien por desobediencia. Una cosa no excluye la otra.
> 
> El mismo ejemplo sirve en la calle. Si te piden la identificación tú te puedes negar y no te pueden obligar a que se la des: ni te van a forzar ni te van a amenazar con una pistola. Pero eso no significa que la negativa no tenga consecuencias.



Joder, la diferencia está muy clara. En la calle no tienes ninguna excusa a la que agarrarte para no dársela, en tu casa sí: la inviolabilidad del domicilio.

Si no fuera así, si tú estuvieras obligado a abrir la puerta para identificarte (y el hecho de que haya una amenaza de que te acusen de un delito es una manera de obligar), se estaría violando el domicilio sin orden judicial.

Imagínate que la policía te dijera "caballero salga usted de su casa que queremos verle la cara bien y además en su casa no hay luz": ¿ves cómo no tiene sentido? ¿A que si eso sucediera y la persona se niega, no dirías que ha cometido un delito de desobediencia a la autoridad? Pues lo mismo con lo de abrir la puerta.


----------



## kamikaze (16 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> El delito de desobediencia se refiere a incumplir órdenes legales. Un policía legalmente no te puede obligar a salir de tu casa, por lo tanto esa orden no la tienes por qué cumplir y no estás cometiendo un ilícito al no cumplirla. Sin embargo un policía sí te puede pedir la documentación estés donde estés, y por tanto si no lo haces sí estarías cometiendo desobediencia por mucho que estés en casa.



Tres apuntes:

1) No es lo mismo el delito de desobediencia que la infracción administrativa contemplada en la Ley "Mordaza". Es más, ni siquiera la desobediencia implica necesariamente la infracción (mucho menos el delito). De hecho, el propio Ministerio requería la resistencia reiterada y activa (física) para poder apreciar la infracción.

A partir de ahora, veremos lo que dictan los tribunales y la jurisprudencia porque con esto del Estado de Alarma hay literalmente decenas de miles de casos que acabarán en juicio de lo contencioso. 

2) Los casos en los que la policía te puede pedir que te identifiques son dos; muy limitados y acotados, y son los que vienen recogidos en la propia Ley "Mordaza". Que puedan haber cometido una infracción o impedir que vayan a cometer un delito. Punto.

Ahora se está dando un abuso y una indefensión totales, ya que cualquier persona puede haber cometido una infracción por el simple hecho de estar en la calle...o en un domicilio que no es el suyo, según una lectura restrictiva de la Ley (desobedecer el RD del EA constituye per se una infracción administrativa de desobediencia a la Autoridad).

Ahora bien, la diligencia de identificación que practica el agente tiene que cumplir con el principio de PROPORCIONALIDAD. No es una obligación absoluta y universal. Por poner un ejemplo (olvidémonos del EA), si estás en casa organizando una cena en casa y os pasáis de risas y ruidos pero sin ser un escándalo, la policía debería identificar al organizador de la misma sin haber necesidad de identificar a todos los demás asistentes (la infracción de ruidos y molestias son responsabilidad del organizador).

3) La entrada en el domicilio con autorización cuanto menos dudosa y la revocación de la misma es tremendamente peliaguda (deben existir poquísimos precedentes). Por mucho que digan los hooligans pro actuación, los propios agentes ven que no las tiene todas consigo y se repliegan prudentemente. Al fin y al cabo, el riesgo es enorme (juicio, delito de allanamiento, cárcel y expulsión del cuerpo) y el "beneficio" mínimo (impedir una fiesta de dudosa ilegalidad y proponer un par de sanciones administrativas).

Y por ello, como la base de la actuación es tremendamente pantanosa (estar en un domicilio sin autorización), la diligencia de identificar a todo el que esté en la casa está viciada.



Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eremita (16 May 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>



Ya va pasito a pasito, dejando ver sus mentirijillas de memo con síndrome de niño de emperador: cinco amigos celebrando un cumpleaños y se quedaron a dormir.
Que prepare la cartera, que le van a salir caros sus embustes.
Este es uno de esos casos en los que toda dureza es poca, hay que asegurarse de que se arrepienta totalmente de cada mentira.


----------



## ueee3 (16 May 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Ya va pasito a pasito, dejando ver sus mentirijillas de memo con síndrome de niño de emperador: cinco amigos celebrando un cumpleaños y se quedaron a dormir.
> Que prepare la cartera, que le van a salir caros sus embustes.
> Este es uno de esos casos en los que toda dureza es poca, hay que asegurarse de que se arrepienta totalmente de cada mentira.



Desde luego tontos son por decir la verdad, pero pese a todo, en un país serio, si van hasta el final no pagarían ni un duro. En España, que ya sabemos de qué va la vaina, todo puede ser... igual hasta les caen 15 años por cabeza, total... sólo faltaría que uno de los polis dijera que vio a una de las chicas agarrándose a una polla para no caerse.  (y tienen presunción de veracidad, ojo, como decís algunos).


----------



## Ayios (16 May 2020)

kamikaze dijo:


> Tres apuntes:
> 
> 1) No es lo mismo el delito de desobediencia que la infracción administrativa contemplada en la Ley "Mordaza". Es más, ni siquiera la desobediencia implica necesariamente la infracción (mucho menos el delito). De hecho, el propio Ministerio requería la resistencia reiterada y activa (física) para poder apreciar la infracción.
> 
> ...



No sé en qué parte se supone que estás contradiciendo nada de lo que he dicho, sinceramente. La policía está capacitada para pedir identificaciones en el ejercicio de sus funciones, hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo, ¿no? Ahora habría que explicar de qué forma no están cumpliendo sus funciones cuando acuden a un aviso, ven indicios de la comisión de una infracción y piden que la gente se identifique, porque yo no lo veo.

El hecho de que se vayan cuando se lo dicen te demuestra que no entraron a la fuerza, porque la alternativa sería demasiado absurda.


----------



## ueee3 (16 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> El hecho de que se vayan cuando se lo dicen te demuestra que no entraron a la fuerza, porque la alternativa sería demasiado absurda.



No te lo crees ni tú. La alternativa sería que entraron a la fuerza, intentaron acojonar a los chavales, como habrán hecho otras veces si no ellos otros (un forero ha dicho ser policía y a veces gritar para amedrentar y conseguir sus objetivos), y al ver que no les salía bien, se fueron por donde vinieron.

Es decir, que según esta teoría alternativa, han faroleado y les ha salido mal.


----------



## Ayios (16 May 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tú. La alternativa sería que entraron a la fuerza, intentaron acojonar a los chavales, como habrán hecho otras veces si no ellos otros (un forero ha dicho ser policía y a veces gritar para amedrentar y conseguir sus objetivos), y al ver que no les salía bien, se fueron por donde vinieron.
> 
> Es decir, que según esta teoría alternativa, han faroleado y les ha salido mal.



Pero es que eso es pura inventiva. No hay nada en ningún vídeo que indique absolutamente nada de lo que dices, y de hecho los indicios son todo lo contrario, porque el que supuestamente les ha dado autorización no lo niega categóricamente, y es el que graba el vídeo el que le acaba convenciendo para que diga que no, y al final el policía le vuelve a insistir en que les había dado permiso y el chaval de la sudadera asiente con la cabeza. Por tanto tu versión tiene el mismo fundamento que si decimos que en vez de policías eran extraterrestres que iban a abducirles. Total, por inventar.

La alternativa absurda de acuerdo a lo que se ve en el vídeo es que hubiesen entrado por la fuerza y al decirles que se vayan dan media vuelta tranquilamente. Y es absurda porque una vez que han entrado en un piso por la fuerza y han cometido un delito de allanamiento de morada no les costaría nada quitarle de una hostia el móvil al que está grabando y hacer lo que les salga de los cojones. Pero se van porque no han cometido ningún delito y habían entrado con permiso.


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 May 2020)

blubleo dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que el propietario les dejó pasar, esa actitud dubitativa y blandengue le delata, pero como no lo estaban grabando cuando dijo eso y luego en el vídeo del tío se ve que no les da autorización a estar ahí pues los polis prefieren no pillarse los dedos, se marcan unos faroles por si cuela y se van del piso, tampoco creo que hayan abusado de su autoridad o hayan actuado mal.
> 
> BIEN por el “caballero” no perdiendo las formas en ningún momento, si les llega a pedir el número de carnet profesional mete el gol por la escuadra
> 
> Aun así supongo que con los datos del propietario y el presunto contrato de alquiler les va a caer una multa municipal que les tocará compartir gustosamente



Las pruebas de esa supuesta infracción administrativa se han obtenido ilegalmente, mediante la entrada en un domicilio sin autorización. Por tanto, son nulas.

Igual sale más a cuenta pagar la multa que recurrir y llegar al Juzgado. Pero si se animan a pelear tienen muchas opciones de ganar.


----------



## fosforito (16 May 2020)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Macarena Olona se le va la pinza con la policia, es una de sus parafilias, mas le vale controlarse, ese rictus autoritario no mola nada, si va seguir usando esa vara medir, mire, VOX tiene poquisimo futuro, estamos todos de regimenes policiales hasta los putos cojones



Si sois de derechas sólo os queda pepear y que el SOL salga por ANTEQUERA, es lo que hay.

Cs es un chiste como partido de derechas, va a acabar, si juega sus cartas bien, como una corriente del PSOE.

vox? ya os digo que os va a dar muchas muchas sorpresas y muchas de esas sorpresitas no os van a gustar, obviamente eso se lo guardan el día siguiente de tocar poder.

PP es el mejor gestor de España, demostrado 1 y mil veces.


----------



## fosforito (16 May 2020)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> la olona no save ni lo que dice ,



No se si sabes que es Abogada del Estado. Sabe perfectamente lo que dice. Lo cual me parece mucho peor.


----------



## hartman2 (16 May 2020)

se atrevera la poli a disparar a ciudadanos en legitima manifestacion'??? si fueran moros lo harian???

podeis marcar un antes y un despues polis ser recordados como buenos o malos.
vosotros teneis la pelota en le tejado.


----------



## ueee3 (16 May 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Pero es que eso es pura inventiva. No hay nada en ningún vídeo que indique absolutamente nada de lo que dices, y de hecho los indicios son todo lo contrario, porque el que supuestamente les ha dado autorización no lo niega categóricamente, y es el que graba el vídeo el que le acaba convenciendo para que diga que no, y al final el policía le vuelve a insistir en que les había dado permiso y el chaval de la sudadera asiente con la cabeza. Por tanto tu versión tiene el mismo fundamento que si decimos que en vez de policías eran extraterrestres que iban a abducirles. Total, por inventar.
> 
> La alternativa absurda de acuerdo a lo que se ve en el vídeo es que hubiesen entrado por la fuerza y al decirles que se vayan dan media vuelta tranquilamente. Y es absurda porque una vez que han entrado en un piso por la fuerza y han cometido un delito de allanamiento de morada no les costaría nada quitarle de una hostia el móvil al que está grabando y hacer lo que les salga de los cojones. Pero se van porque no han cometido ningún delito y habían entrado con permiso.



De pura inventiva nada. Pura subjetividad si quieres, pero todo, porque es verdad que cada cuál lo ve de un modo, yo al principio lo veía un poco como tú y ahora lo veo así:

El chaval es verdad que no es rotundo diciendo que no, pero el caso es que sí dice que no, y en ningún momento que sí. Por qué es así, como sin nervio? Pues aparte de por su forma de ser o de reaccionar que desconocemos, puede que por ir borracho, y estar acojonado y amedrentado de ver 4 o 5 polis en su casa.

Tienes razón en lo de pegarle una hostia y robarle el móvil. Yo pienso que son polis extralimitándose pero no malas personas ni mucho menos una banda organizada: si un poli le quita el móvil al chaval creo que es fácil que al menos uno de los otros tres lo reprenda y se líe. Ojo que parece que poco falta: le llega a decir el de verde que le dé el móvil entre amenazas varias como decir que eso es ilegal cuando no.

Yo creo que son polis “normales”, acostumbrados a extralimitarse como muchos otros y no ven cuándo se han pasado, pero no son en sí o no se perciben como malas personas o corruptos. Quiero decir que si se meten en un lío... tal vez no lo merezcan más que miles de sus compañeros, lo cual no es un eximente claro.

Por último: la abogada ésa dijo que son los polis los que tienen que probar que les dijeron que podían pasar. Si aceptas eso, verás que pueden meterse en un lío monumental.


----------



## ueee3 (16 May 2020)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Las pruebas de esa supuesta infracción administrativa se han obtenido ilegalmente, mediante la entrada en un domicilio sin autorización. Por tanto, son nulas.
> 
> Igual sale más a cuenta pagar la multa que recurrir y llegar al Juzgado. Pero si se animan a pelear tienen muchas opciones de ganar.



Jeje desde luego el decreto es un ejemplo de norma casi imposible de hacernos cumplir. Dan ganas de montar fiestas sólo para burlarse de esa chapuza.


----------



## fosforito (16 May 2020)

más de lo mismo, mucho más de lo mismo que llevamos viendo muchos años, y vox apoya este más de lo mismo, por lo tanto ellos SON más de lo mismo.

Pues para lo mismo no hace falta votarles.


----------



## hartman2 (16 May 2020)

la primera linea defensiva del gobierno es la policia preparemosnos fisicamente.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 May 2020)

La actuación es ilegal y no puedes pedir el DNI desde el rellano, es absurdo. Estas en tu casa si quieren entrar que lo hagan con orden judicial. 

Lo que hay que hacer si viene la policía a tu casa es hablarles desde la puerta y bajo ningún concepto dejarles entrar. Si tienen orden judicial que lo demuestren pero sin dejarles entrar y por si acaso arrancar la puerta. Si hace falta llamar a la policía local o guardia civil si no sabes muy bien a qué han venido. O al revés. 

También es conveniente llamar al 091 y explicarles lo que está sucediendo, grabando siempre la llamada


----------



## Azrael_II (16 May 2020)

Ahora, esta gente, se ha inventado la "redada de DNIs" 

Con esto ya no se necesita orden judicial, ni papeleo ni reclamar nada

Mirad que fácil :

1. Un tío que cae mal a la policía 

2. Otro tipo que una vecina dijo que hace años tenía una planta de Marihuana

3. Una familia contraria al gobierno

4. Una familia que se supone que paaadroga


Llega la policía "DNIs por favor" 

Se niegan? Puuuumm patada en la puerta por flagrante delito 

XD

Han inventado la piedra filosofal no se si a base de una noche de polvo blanco


----------



## Totalicker (16 May 2020)

Atencion, la derecha quejandose de las actuaciones policiales. No lo ha hecho nunca, es mas, siempre las han aplaudido. Ah claro, que no gobiernan ellos..

Esto lo han hecho SIEMPRE, haya gobernado quien haya gobernado. Saben que tienen la impunidad. Y no os vi quejaros


----------



## klon (16 May 2020)

No se si se ha puesto este.... pero porsi acaso:


----------



## DarkGabo (16 May 2020)

Me ha dado por mirar la definicion de estado de alarma y leyendomelo solo he encontrado interesante (para el control del gobierno este articulo):

_Artículo 11_
Con independencia de lo dispuesto en el artículo anterior, el decreto de declaración del estado de alarma, o los sucesivos que durante su vigencia se dicten, podrán acordar las medidas siguientes:

*a) Limitar la circulación o permanencia de personas o vehículos en horas y lugares determinados, o condicionarlas al cumplimiento de ciertos requisitos.*
*b) * Practicar requisas temporales de todo tipo de bienes e imponer prestaciones personales obligatorias.
*c) * I*ntervenir y ocupar transitoriamente industrias, fábricas, talleres, explotaciones o locales de cualquier naturaleza, con excepción de domicilios privados, dando cuenta de ello a los Ministerios interesados.*
*d) * Limitar o racionar el uso de servicios o el consumo de artículos de primera necesidad.
*e) * Impartir las órdenes necesarias para asegurar el abastecimiento de los mercados y el funcionamiento de los servicios y de los centros de producción afectados por el apartado d) del artículo 4.º.



Sin embargo lo que veo por la ventana es una interpretacion bastante creativa de lo que sale en el siguiente procedimiento que es el estado de sitio:

_Artículo 17_
*1. * Cuando la autorización del Congreso comprenda la suspensión del art. 18, 2 de la Constitución, la *Autoridad gubernativa podrá disponer inspecciones y registros domiciliarios si lo considera necesario para el esclarecimiento de los hechos presuntamente delictivos o para el mantenimiento del orden público.
2. * *La inspección o el registro se llevarán a cabo por la propia Autoridad o por sus agentes, a los que proveerá de orden formal y escrita.
3. * *El reconocimiento de la casa, papeles y efectos, podrá ser presenciado por el titular o encargado de la misma o por uno o más individuos de su familia mayores de edad y, en todo caso, por dos vecinos de la casa o de las inmediaciones, si en ellas los hubiere, o, en su defecto, por dos vecinos del mismo pueblo o del pueblo o pueblos limítrofes.
4. * *No hallándose en ella al titular o encargado de la casa ni a ningún individuo de la familia, se hará el reconocimiento en presencia únicamente de los dos vecinos indicados.
5.  La asistencia de los vecinos requeridos para presenciar el registro será obligatoria y coercitivamente exigible. (NOTESE LO GARANTISTA QUE ES TEORICAMENTE)
6. * Se levantará acta de la inspección o registro, en la que se harán constar los nombres de las personas que asistieren y las circunstancias que concurriesen, así como las incidencias a que diere lugar. El acta será firmada por la autoridad o el agente que efectuare el reconocimiento y por el dueño o familiares y vecinos. Si no supieran o no quisiesen firmar se anotará también esta incidencia.
*7. * La Autoridad gubernativa comunicará inmediatamente al Juez competente las inspecciones y registros efectuados, las causas que los motivaron y los resultados de los mismos, remitiéndole copia del acta levantada.
_Artículo 18_
*1. * Cuando la autorización del Congreso comprenda la suspensión del artículo 18, 3, de la Constitución, la Autoridad gubernativa podrá intervenir toda clase de comunicaciones, incluidas las postales, telegráficas y telefónicas. Dicha intervención sólo podrá ser realizada si ello resulta necesario para el esclarecimiento de los hechos presuntamente delictivos o el mantenimiento del orden público.
*2. * La intervención decretada será comunicada inmediatamente por escrito motivado al Juez competente.


Ley Orgánica 4/1981, de 1 de junio, de los estados de alarma, excepción y sitio

No se si esta derogada, pero por lo que parece se han pasado 22 pueblos.

Sobre el padron me ha dado la curiosidad de mirarlo:

Segundo. Obligación de empadronarse.


La renovación padronal se llevará a cabo en todos los municipios del territorio nacional. La obligación de empadronarse en el municipio comprende a todas las personas que habiten en el término municipal al tiempo de formarse el padrón municipal de habitantes.


De acuerdo con el artículo 15.1 de la Ley 7/1985, Reguladora de las Bases del Régimen Local, todo español o extranjero que viva en territorio español deberá empadronarse en el municipio en que resida habitualmente. Quien viva en varios municipios deberá inscribirse en el que habite durante más tiempo al año. Tercero. Hojas de inscripción padronal.


*Séptimo. Inscripción en viviendas familiares.


En las hojas padronales de inscripción en vivienda familiar se incluirán a las personas que tienen su residencia habitual en la vivienda. Aquellas personas que, en la fecha de referencia de la renovación padronal, se encuentren en la vivienda familiar teniendo su residencia habitual en otro municipio (transeúntes) se contabilizarán globalmente clasificadas por sexo. *

Esto ultimo no lo entiendo si alguien de derecho nos puede explicar esto estaria muy bien para entender la ley.

BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-1995-21553


----------



## ueee3 (16 May 2020)

Mirad, para que el sistema tenga un mínimo de garantías, sólo deberían poder proponerte para sanción por desobediencia a la autoridad por no identificarte, habiéndote llevado a dependencias policiales. Si no eso sería un coladero. Y si estás en tu casa, evidentemente, SE JODEN. Porque lo contrqri sería como ha dicho Azrael legalidad los allanamientos de morada de facto.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (16 May 2020)

@calopez junta los cuatro hilos.

Haz algo con tu vida, anda.


----------



## Adriano_ (16 May 2020)

Mira que se esmeran en decirnos que no abramos la puerta a gente peligrosa y la gente no aprende.

Le dicen a la gente que hay estafadores haciendose pasar por cualquier cosa, pero no les dicen que sin una orden no pueden entrar en una casa. O no lo saben o lo omiten de forma deliberada.

талуек


----------



## Ayios (16 May 2020)

DarkGabo dijo:


> Me ha dado por mirar la definicion de estado de alarma y leyendomelo solo he encontrado interesante (para el control del gobierno este articulo):
> 
> _Artículo 11_
> Con independencia de lo dispuesto en el artículo anterior, el decreto de declaración del estado de alarma, o los sucesivos que durante su vigencia se dicten, podrán acordar las medidas siguientes:
> ...



Lo del padrón es una gilipollez que se le ocurre al policía en ese momento pero que no tiene ningún sentido. Sí, la ley dice que estás obligado a empadronarte, pero a su vez no establece ningún tipo de sanción por no hacerlo. Es decir, que no estar empadronado en tu vivienda no es una infracción y por lo tanto nadie te lo puede exigir. Y de cara a la Justicia el padrón no es justificación de residencia, porque si no la policía podría echar a okupas simplemente comprobando que no están empadronados ahí.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 May 2020)

Has escrito tantas cosas, que deberías poner enlaces, para que podamos enterarnos mejor. 
Sola la primera línea y me surgen várias preguntas:

¿Puedes especificar que entiendes por personas ajenas? 
Otra cosa, Desconozco la normativa que regula eso, ¿Puedes especificar que artículo viola exactamente?


----------



## Karlb (16 May 2020)

Totalicker dijo:


> Atencion, la derecha quejandose de las actuaciones policiales. No lo ha hecho nunca, es mas, siempre las han aplaudido. Ah claro, que no gobiernan ellos..
> 
> Esto lo han hecho SIEMPRE, haya gobernado quien haya gobernado. Saben que tienen la impunidad. Y no os vi quejaros



Veamos el vídeo de la policía entrando sin orden judicial en una casa cuando gobernaba la derecha.


----------



## Victor Chanov (17 May 2020)

Visto hoy en twitter:


----------



## Herodotez (17 May 2020)

Pioneer001 dijo:


> Yo no soy el que cambia de discurso cuando la policía va a por unos o a por otros. Me parece que no es a mi al que has de hacer un croquis.



Yo no cambio de discurso cuando la policía va a por unos o a por otros sino cuando actúa correctamente o no. 

La ley es dura para todos nosotros, ellos no pueden pasársela por los cojones.


----------



## ueee3 (17 May 2020)

Mira, si la gente tiende a ponerse de parte de las presuntas víctimas de la policía, no les culpo, porque entre otros motivos tienen uno muy poderoso: la presunción de veracidad de la policía. Eso no debería de existir. Pero si existe, es una desigualdad tan grande que en cuanto hay un vídeo en el que la policía pudiera quedar mal (no digo ni que quede mal, sólo pudiera) todos van a por ella. Porque con razón, piensan, "porque está grabado, la de veces que habrán hecho cosas peores y al no grabarse no se ha hecho nada".

Resumen: la gente estaría más tranquila si la policía no tuviera tantas prebendas.


----------



## kopke (17 May 2020)

Con los menas y con los okupas, guante de seda. A la delicuencia gitana, protección. Y al ciudadano medio, acoso implacable para defender al Gobierno Sánchez.

Hay una parte importante de la policía que afortunadamente está con España y con las leyes. Pero estos días vemos abusos policiales propios de un país bananero. Y no lo digo por los impresentables del vídeo. Esos cinco chavales son escoria. Lo digo por los manifestantes decentes de Madrid.

¿Cómo puede la policía perseguir a ciudadanos que exhiben la bandera nacional? Es dantesco.


----------



## Herodotez (17 May 2020)

Los compañeros deberíais dejar de hablar de este tema para que se vaya apagando porque cada vez lo ve más gente y la impresión general es que más que polis parecen unos porteros de discoteca. Independientemente del real decreto tal, de la ley cual o de detalles legales. Yo he estado esperando a ver si alguien decía algo de drogas y tal, porque el dispositivo de 7 agentes me parecía ridículo, pero no sale nada de eso. 

Así que dejadlo ya porque no hay por donde cogerlo,y aunque hayan a empurar al del vídeo (o no) tus compañeros fijo que no saldrán de rositas de esto. Premio especial al de la máscara verde.

El.chaval que graba ha hecho labor social independientemente de cómo.tipifique el juez luego su acción. La labor social es demostrar a muchos que a un policía gritón se le bajan los humos recordándole su obligación de cumplir la ley apuntándole con un móvil en la mano.


----------



## Jackblack (17 May 2020)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Y ahora los votontos a coro:
> 
> "EJJJJQUE TENGO DERECHO' HUMANO SEÑÓ!!!"



Por no hablar de los borregomatrix q los defienden con su frase comodín.
Ejjj q solo cumplen órdenes...


----------



## Gauntlet (17 May 2020)

Por suerte muchos policias no son como los del video y no se pasan los derechos de los ciudadanos por el forro.
Los que defendeis actuaciones de este tipo no mereceis la placa que llevais y lo mas grave deteriorais la imagen de los compañeros que realizan bien su trabajo.
Vosotros deberiais ser los primeros en denunciar a esta gente que no cumple adecuadamente con su trabajo en vez de defenderlos siendo complices


----------



## doryan (17 May 2020)

Una pregunta al señor desheredado..
Cuando se les invita a salir del domicilio y salen de él y el policía al ver que cierran la puerta mete un pie dentro y lo mantiene durante una conversación ¿es o no es allanar un domicilio?

Cuando el señor Horcajo en su programa la redacción abierta le pregunta por este detalle al Señor Giraldo , esté le responde que eso no lo ha visto .

Casualmente lo puede ver cualquiera inclusive el señor Giraldo si vuelve a ver el vídeo y quizás sea el detalle más claramente demostrable de un allanamiento pero dice que no lo ha visto .
A eso creo que se le llama mirar para otro lado y en argot jurídico prevaricar .

Para acabar ,circula por Youtube otro video de otro policía con otro pie en la puerta de un domicilio en Baracaldo .

En este caso el policía en el momento que oye la palabra "abogado" se pone nervioso y tras solicitar que viniera osea que saliera del piso este entra a agarrar a una persona mientras balbucea un cagoendios . 
El título del vídeo creo que es 
Pandemia policial en Baracaldo .

Tambn considera esa una actuación ejemplar?


----------



## allseeyingeye (17 May 2020)

EL VELO HA CAIDO CASI EN SU TOTALIDAD
QUEDA AUN CAPAS Y CAPAS Y CAPAS PERO SI VEIS LOS HILOS
LOS FOREROS MAS ESPABILADOS ABREN HILOS O HACEN COMENTARIOS CADA CUAL DESDE SU ENFOQUE 

ANALIZANDO COMO ESTO ES UN GIGANTESCO ENGAÑO PARA CONTROL DE LA POBLACION POR PARTE DE CIERTAS MINORIAS OLIGARQUICAS

ESTA PASANDO Y POR LO MENOS LA GENTE YA ESPABILO











,​


----------



## doryan (17 May 2020)

La gente de lo que se harta es de que le tomen por idiota .
Casualmente a día de hoy en el se presupone la sociedad más preparada académicamente .

El señor Giraldo no ve lo grabado en un video , pero milagrosamente si ve lo no grabado .

En un intento burdo de manipulación se atreve a afirmar que hubo consentimiento de acceso cuando no sale reflejado en ningún momento .

En fin , a ver qué dice el juez .


----------



## Totalicker (17 May 2020)

Karlb dijo:


> Veamos el vídeo de la policía entrando sin orden judicial en una casa cuando gobernaba la derecha.



Lee mi mensaje. Han actuado con impunidad en mil situaciones y nunca se ha quejado la derecha. Si pegaban a guarros o indepes que se jodan y se les aplaude. Por poner un ejemplo


----------



## Cuncas (17 May 2020)

Que te calles multitonto. El delito de esa sentencia es básicamente haber agredido a los agentes, algo que no ha sucedido en este caso, Ya estáis cansando los gilipollas de mierda que pululáis por el foro y que apestáis a niñatos retrasados casapapistas opositores a la perrera.

Si el delito en el caso de Palma fuera tan claro, no habría todo un rebaño de submnormales inventándose y sacándose de la manga diferentes delitos. Primero que violaron el Estado de Alarma, segundo que era por el ruido de una "minifiesta", tercero que sí tenían derecho a allanar la morada, cuarto la desobediencia a identificarse y ahora ya lo único que esgrimen es la difusión del vídeo cuando la misma policía lo ha difundido.. Todos los niñatos de mierda opositores y trolos de los cojones estáis probando a ver la que cuela y se os ha cerrado la bocachancla en todos y cada uno de vuestros farolillos. A cascar bocachancla de mierda. Ahora logea con otro multi, payaso de mierda.


----------



## doryan (17 May 2020)

Bueno , como diría Jack , vayamos por partes.

Puede poner cuantos ejemplos quiera para hacerme cambiar de opinión pero al igual que un juez no se los voy a tener en cuenta porque cada caso hay que mirarlo individualmente ya que hay muchos matices a tener en cuenta y yo prefiero centrarme en el caso del que opino .

En cuanto a lo del pie ,un juzgado no determina si es o no bonito , juzga si es o no legal y a todas luces eso es ilegal .

Esa línea de conversación tampoco puede ser forzada y de hecho según la carta magna hay varios artículos que hacen referencia a guardar silencio , a no contestar y a no declarar .

En mi opinión personal lo único que me resulta estúpido por parte del chaval aparte de tan siquiera abrirles la puerta es una vez vistos los rostros el no identificarse que ha propiciado una escalada de irregularidades de las que si yo fuera " compañero" me sentiría muy triste y avergonzado .


----------



## Cuncas (17 May 2020)

Eso se llama delito de coacción, retrasado mental de mierda.


----------



## ueee3 (17 May 2020)

doryan dijo:


> Una pregunta al señor desheredado..
> Cuando se les invita a salir del domicilio y salen de él y el policía al ver que cierran la puerta mete un pie dentro y lo mantiene durante una conversación ¿es o no es allanar un domicilio?
> 
> Cuando el señor Horcajo en su programa la redacción abierta le pregunta por este detalle al Señor Giraldo , esté le responde que eso no lo ha visto .
> ...



Pandemia de abuso policial en Barakaldo, se llama.

Y eso es un allanamiento de morada en toda regla. Dudo si por delito flagrante puede considerarse algo hecho en el exterior del domicilio y entonces podrían entrar, pero creo que no.


----------



## ueee3 (17 May 2020)

Lo de meter la porra en la puerta si no es un allanamiento algún delito ha de ser.

Imagínate que voy y a una persona de cualquier casa le hago eso. No entro en su casa, pero en un momento dado le meto un palo ahí y sujeto la puerta con fuerza. Sólo le digo que le quiero contar chistes y que me escuche, el otro entra en pánico, grita, y yo ahí sujetando la puerta. Y esto podría hacerlo también un vendedor de seguros o quien fuera.

No es ningún delito? Porque si no es para la policia no lo es para nadie.

Por último, la policía tendrá que hacer lo que pueda y si la ley no permite lo que quieren hacer, hacerlo de otro modo o joderse.

Como ya han dicho sería legal que la policia acampara en la puerta para identificarlos cuando salieran. Pero ya está.

“Pero es que hacen ruidos! Y no se identifican!”. Sí y qué


----------



## Gauntlet (17 May 2020)

Eso digo para que nos molestamos, vosotros seguis en vuestro mundo erre que erre, siempre llevais razón y luego os preguntais porque teneis el descredito ante los ciudadanos


----------



## Karlb (17 May 2020)

Totalicker dijo:


> Lee mi mensaje. Han actuado con impunidad en mil situaciones y nunca se ha quejado la derecha. Si pegaban a guarros o indepes que se jodan y se les aplaude. Por poner un ejemplo



Pero en esos casos puede estar incluso justificado y no es necesaria una orden judicial.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Feb 2022)

El joven que grabó a cuatro policías durante el estado de alarma, condenado a indemnizarles con 12.000 euros


Un juzgado de lo penal de Palma considera al acusado autor de un delito de calumnias por acusarles de haber entrado sin permiso




www.diariodemallorca.es





*OWNED.*


----------

